# deutsch geht unter, denglish dominiert...



## Farstar (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen

... wieso das so ist, keine Ahnung!?
Ich finde das es sehr an Überhand genommen hat, und es ist zum Teil im Spiel sehr schlimm geworden wie es zum Beispiel im öffentlichen Chat zu lesen ist: _"ich come back nach Dalaran, kannst mich schnell healen pls, komm back mit der flagge pls, oder allys bei und in the base"_ u.s.w..
Als Beispiel findet man auch hier in den Klassenforen zum Teil Guides mit Talentplaner von rein englischen Inhalten.
Oder Diskussionen über eine diverse Klasse oder sonstige Beiträge, in denen ein von englisch und deutsch vermischtes wirrwarr herrscht.
Geht die deutsche Sprache unter, oder soll sich das denglisch "cool" anhören?
Ich spiele ein ins Deutsch komplett übersetztes Spiel, auf einem deutschen Server, in einer eigentlich dachte ich deutschen Gesellschaft?
Ich weiß, das dass hier bzw. WoW eine sehr junge Community ist und sehr viele Fit mit dem englisch sind, weil sie im Alttag (Schule/Studium/Ausbildung) damit ständig konfrontiert werden, aber man kann es auch wirklich übertreiben, oder?

Ich glaube ich bin eh hier der einzige der das bestimmt hier anspricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder wie sehen es die anderen?
Ist es wirklich so schlimm geworden, oder bilde ich mir das nur ein?


Viele Grüße


----------



## Denys (23. Juni 2009)

Wir leben ja nicht mehr im Jahr 1940

Vor allem ist das Deutsch Englisch gemixte auch kürzer und somit schneller zu schreiben. Wenn man entweder zu faul zum schreiben ist oder nicht viel zeit dazu hat.


----------



## Heydu (23. Juni 2009)

das sind die hirnis, die weder gut deutsch noch englisch können



Denys schrieb:


> Wir leben ja nicht mehr im Jahr 1940



na und? das heisst noch lange nicht, dass du dich wie ein affe benehmen darfst O,o


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> das sind die hirnis, die weder gut deutsch noch englisch können
> 
> 
> 
> na und? das heisst noch lange nicht, dass du dich wie affe benehmen darfst O,o



Stimmt Die meinen ja auch es ist Cool Naja Hoffentlich Geht dieser Trend Wieder Zurück


----------



## Kirimaus (23. Juni 2009)

*räusper* Globalisierung *räusper*

sei froh, deine Enkelkinder werden alle Chenglisch reden oder Deusisch sprechen.


----------



## sepion (23. Juni 2009)

es ist doch kein problem
wär das bischen english net versteht
na für den tuts mir dan leid

bist du grammatik lehrer oder warum kümmerts dich? ich mein is doch wayne^^


so long
sepion


----------



## toryz (23. Juni 2009)

Ist wohl eher das Problem das die Menschen schon teilweise nicht mehr anders reden/schreiben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber stören tut mich das eigentlich nicht, man gewöhnt sich irgendwann daran...


----------



## Thundersteal (23. Juni 2009)

pff, habe damit überhaupt kein Problem wenn die "Deustche Sprache" untergeht.

Alle auf der welt reden eine Sprache, jeder versteht sich und akzente etc gibts ja dann trotzde noch.

Kann außer diesem **** Kulturzeug keinen ernsthaften Grund finden warum es besser ist 100000 Sprachen auf der Welt zu haben :-/


----------



## MadMat (23. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> das sind die hirnis, die weder gut deutsch noch englisch können
> 
> 
> 
> na und? das heisst noch lange nicht, dass du dich wie ein affe benehmen darfst O,o



da kann man nur einen einzeiler schreiben -> /sign und Grüße


@Thundersteal: ich frag nicht wie alt du bist, was du für ein kulturverständnis hast und ob du deine eigene kultur überhaupt leiden kannst.
NO MORE COMMENT!


----------



## Technocrat (23. Juni 2009)

Denys schrieb:


> Wir leben ja nicht mehr im Jahr 1940



/sign


----------



## Lari (23. Juni 2009)

Also im Spiel selbst hält es sich in Grenzen und artet nicht so aus, wie du es hier beschreibst.
Natürlich gibt es die Begriffe Tank, Damagedealer und/oder Healer und andere englische Wörter. Das liegt aber in der Natur von "Massively Mutliplayer Online Role Playing Games".

Ein völlig anderes Thema ist allerdings die Sprachverrohung bei vielen Spielern, vornehmlich Jugendlichen. Dazu zähle ich die "archivmends" und sonstiger Kauderwelsch, den man täglich zu lesen bekommt. Bildung steht da an zweiter Stelle, wenn nicht noch weiter hinten.
Und spricht man sie darauf an, dann ist natürlich wieder eine Krankheit dran schuld, oder man ist selber der Rechtschreib-Hans.

Das sieht man auch hier im Forum. Groß- und Kleinschreibung ist ja noch akzeptabel, aber bei manchen Posts können sich einem nur die Nackenhaare aufstellen.

Ändern kann man es leider nicht, man muss halt lernen damit zu leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Juni 2009)

wow ist halt mit ner unmenge englischer "fach"begriffe durchsetzt, das spiel kommt ja schließlich aus den usa.


----------



## Kordula (23. Juni 2009)

Das mit dem Englisch ist ja recht schön und gut aber man kanns übertreiben.
Wenn einer was von Heal oder Tank redet ok.... alles noch im grünen Bereich
aber dann gehts los.Wusste lange nicht was lfg oder omg heisst.Genau so warum looten und nicht plündern.
Wir leben echt im Plemm Plemm Land und müssen jeden Scheiss übernehmen von den Amerikanern ob es Sinn macht oder nicht.
Wenn ich schon bei uns in der Arbeit das Wort Facility Manager höre, was eigentlich nichts ist wie ein stinknormaler Hausmeister. Oder von der 
Abteilung "Human resources" (Personalabteilung) drehts mir den Magen um.

Wie dem auch sei wird sich daran wohl nix ändern lassen dass die chats oder schreibweise sich ändert, da sich das alles schon so festgefahren hat.


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juni 2009)

sepion schrieb:


> es ist doch kein problem
> wär das bischen english net versteht
> na für den tuts mir dan leid
> 
> ...



Hat doch mit einem Grammatiklehrer nichts zu tun. 

Finde es schade, so geht ein Teil von unserem Bezug zur Heimat weg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spaceflyer (23. Juni 2009)

es werden viele begriffe rein gebracht, die mit dem ursprünglichen wow (und ja da war sehr viel in englisch) nichts zu tun haben. z.b. sag ich aus alter gewohnheit dm für deathmine und nicht tm für todesmine, da es früher in englisch war und sich so eingebürgert hat anderes beispiel wenn man sich in goldhein treffen wollte, hat man früher gs für gold shire  gesagt. das spiel kommt aus dem englischen und kann bei vielen übersetzungen, die so aufgetreten sind auch nachvollzogen werden, da diese doch teilweise sehr witzig klingen. ich persöhnlich verletze auch ab und zu die deutsche sprache ein bisschen, aber dann aus bequemlichkeit und da sich manche sachen einfach so eingebürgert haben muss man wohl damit leben. ansonsten lieb nachfragen, was derjenige gerade wollte und im normalfall wird es dir dann auch normal gesagt oder derjenige weiß es selber nicht, da kann man sich ja dann seine eigenen gedanken drüber machen. 

in dem sinne noch einen schönen tag und lasst euch nicht von irgentwem unterkriegen.


----------



## Ricardodiaz (23. Juni 2009)

Ja na und? Das is halt die "Jugendsprache", früher hat man ja auch noch "knorke" und "affengeil" und son zeugs gesagt.... da macht das englische natürlich mehr Sinn....
außerdem ist es vorallem aus Bequemlichkeit - die englischen Wörter bestehen zum größten Teil nur aus einer Silbe, oder höchsten 3-4, im Deutschen haben einfache Wörter die man dauernd gebraucht einfach zuviele Buchstaben........also einfach das englische benutzen^^ 

Wer könnte in 3 Sekunden im ws (hehe "Warsong" ist vieeel kürzer als "Kriegshymnenschlucht", außerdem ist das der originalname, das spiel gabs zuerst auf englisch) schreiben: "Leute da ist ein hordler hexenmeister in unserem Flaggenraum, ich brauche unterstützung!"?? (das wäre die korrekte "deutsche Schreibweise") -> "base inc warlock" is doch vieel besser^^

Soweit meine Meinung (außerdem ist es besser wenn die ganzen Leute hier ein bissl englisch lernen, das meiste englische ist ja richtig und auch sprachgebräuchlich in England/Amerika)

mfg


----------



## Kordula (23. Juni 2009)

sepion schrieb:


> es ist doch kein problem
> wär das bischen english net versteht
> na für den tuts mir dan leid
> 
> ...



Soviele Rechtschreibfehler in den paar Sätzen
Da würd ich wirklich sagen, bleib beim Englisch, vielleicht ist es dann besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hairman (23. Juni 2009)

Ich achte normalerweise drauf, meine Beiträge in verständlichem Sprachgebrauch zu schreiben. Bei Klassendiskussionen sind Abkürzungen meistens aus englischen Diskussionsforen kopiert da von dort wohl auch die meisten Informationen her kommen. Mir wurde letztens in einer Diskussion im Klassenforum vorgeworfen ich würde zu viele (unverständliche) Abkürzungen verwenden. Das liegt wohl daran dass ichs ingame zumindest während dem Raiden gewöhnt bin, sowohl im Ventrilo als auch im Chat wirklich kurze prägnante Sätze mit Informationen vollzustopfen wofür sich englische Abkürzungen einfach anbieten weil sie irgendwie aus oben genanntem Grund gängiger sind.
Und die Vermischung einer Sprache mit den Einflüssen anderer Kulturen ist gängig und nicht aufzuhalten. Sprache lebt, und das ist auch gut so, solange es verständlich und grammatikalisch im Rahmen bleibt. Dein genanntes Beispiel ist kein "Denglisch", sondern da is einer mit dem Kopf zu oft gegen die Wand gelaufen. Nicht verwechseln bitte.


----------



## MadMat (23. Juni 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wow ist halt mit ner unmenge englischer "fach"begriffe durchsetzt, das spiel kommt ja schließlich aus den usa.



ja ist es, aber für fast jedes wort gibt es ein gutes deutsches. klar ist, dass einige begriffe übernommen wurden. siehe tank - panzer klingt auch blöd.
aber man muss nicht für jeden mist was engl nehmen. (wohlgemerkt auf NICHT-englischen servern)
leider hat sich "lfg" eingebürgert - wiso eigentlich nicht "sng"? aind auch 3 buchstaben; man nimmt es aber so hin.
aber muss man jede instanz, jeden "skill" (auch das schon ein lange vor wow übernommenes wort) oder jedes "item" englisch schreiben?


@Rico:

"Leute da ist ein hordler hexenmeister in unserem Flaggenraum, ich brauche unterstützung!"?? (das wäre die korrekte "deutsche Schreibweise") -> "base inc warlock" is doch vieel besser^^

Ja... dann wäre es aber auch: "Hey Guys, there is an alli warlock in our base incoming. Need Your help" (oder so ähnlich)
Die Kurze deutsche Variante wäre: "Hexe im Flaggenraum" / "Hexe in Basis" / "Hexe im FR"

Ebenso der Unterschied zu WS -> WarSong /// Kriegshymnenschlucht hätte auch "KH" oder "KHS" oder "KS" heissen könne, hat sich leider nicht verbreitet.
Warum? Das "localizing" kam später, da gab es schon ewig den EIGENNAMEN "Warsong" z. B. 

grüße


----------



## Kerby499 (23. Juni 2009)

Redet/schreibt alle so weiter, ja ...gewöhnt Euch allen denglisch an, nutzt es jeden Tag...weiter so....


Denn dann brauch ich mir um meine Tochter, die KEIN WoW spielt, keine Sorgen auf dem Arbeitsmarkt machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Einsicht wird kommen...beim Einen etwas früher .....


----------



## aketi (23. Juni 2009)

also ich selbst, find es nicht sonderlich schlimm Oo .. 
wenn jemand etwas nicht versteht, soll er fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sowieso: denglisch ist schon im alltag zB bei der deutschen bahn.. fahrkarten heißen auch tickets und so weiter, da kanns in game ja wohl auch nicht schaden


----------



## Akavir (23. Juni 2009)

Anglizismen sind der Untergang der deutschen Sprache. Internetsprache ist der Untergang der Sprache selbst.

Just my 2 Cents <- *g*


----------



## Kontinuum (23. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> das sind die hirnis, die weder gut deutsch noch englisch können
> 
> 
> 
> na und? das heisst noch lange nicht, dass du dich wie ein affe benehmen darfst O,o



Findest du es nicht etwas übertrieben die Tatsache, dass jmd. "Denglisch" schreibt (wohlgemerkt in einem ComputerSPIEL), auf negative Charaktereigenschaften und geringe Intelligenz zurückzuführen?

Und außerdem: Das Wesentliche ist, dass man sich verständigen kann (dass man versteht was der andere versucht mitzuteilen), wer zu pingelig ist, ist der jenige der das Problem damit hat, und jetzt auch noch polarisierend ein Problem für alle daraus macht.


----------



## Ricardodiaz (23. Juni 2009)

Kerby499 schrieb:


> Redet/schreibt alle so weiter, ja ...gewöhnt Euch allen denglisch an, nutzt es jeden Tag...weiter so....
> 
> 
> Denn dann brauch ich mir um meine Tochter, die KEIN WoW spielt, keine Sorgen auf dem Arbeitsmarkt machen
> ...



1.Das mit deiner Tochter und WOW kommt noch früh genug...glaubs mir^^
2.Du solltest dir wirklich jetzt schon Sorgen um deine Tochter auf dem Arbeitsmarkt machen, die Zukunft sieht schwarz aus....momentan zumindest
3.Da Jeder "normale" Jugendliche "Denglish" benutzt wird deine Tochter auch englische ausdrücke im Alltag benutzen, es ist ja nicht so, dass "Denglish" nur in Wow gesprochen wird
4.Ich hoffe ich bin dir nicht zu nahe getreten^^


----------



## Cali75 (23. Juni 2009)

ist aber nicht immer so, ich kenn das von meinen Servern so nicht. Klar gibts Sachen, die man englisch abkürzt oder so - i.d.R. weiß aber jeder was du meinst.

Außerdem gibts das "denglische" ja auch im Alltag, warum sollte es nicht auch auf solche Spiele fallen - wenn du das nicht willst, probier mal HDRO, am besten auf dem RP-Server Beleagar, da wird feinstes RP-Deutsch gesprochen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamburgperle (23. Juni 2009)

Aufgrund der nunmehr schon geraume Zeit bestehenden Deutschen Bezeichnungen für Städte etc. ist auch ein Trend zurück zur Deutschen Sprache zu bemerken. Kaum einer aus der Gilde versteht, wenn man sagt, wir treffen uns in XR oder TB.


----------



## MadMat (23. Juni 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Findest du es nicht etwas übertrieben die Tatsache, dass jmd. "Denglisch" schreibt (wohlgemerkt in einem ComputerSPIEL), auf negative Charaktereigenschaften und geringe Intelligenz zurückzuführen?



Der Schreiber hat nicht gesagt, dass der Spieler nicht intelligent ist  - das hast DU hineininterpretiert.
Er sagte lediglich, dass er sich nicht so benehmen sollte.

Grüße

PS: das Thema XR hatte ich vor 2 Tagen mit meiner Freundin. Ich spiel zwar nicht Horde, aber find die übersetzung blöd.
Sprecht die Namen mal aus:

Alt: "Komm, wir raiden mal CrossRoads" - "Ich bin Taure und wohne in CrossRoads."
Neu: "Komm wir raiden Wegekreuz" - "Ich bin Taure und wohne in Wegekreuz."

Ähm.... noch nen Früchtetee dazu? Klingt so harmlos ;-)

Schaut mal nach, wiso "Ratchet" noch nicht eingedeutscht wurde *g* 

Es geht beim Denglich nicht um die Eigennamen, sondern um sinnlose Verwendung der Sprachen. Wie schon ganz ganz oben stand: "Ich port mich back nach Darlaran". Ja "porten" hat sich eingebürgert - teleportieren wäre richtiger, aber so ist es. Nur ein: "Ich port mich schnell nach Darlaran" wäre schon viel besser.


----------



## Yldrasson (23. Juni 2009)

Farstar schrieb:


> Geht die deutsche Sprache unter, oder soll sich das denglisch "cool" anhören?



Ganz genau. So einfach ist da. )


----------



## Dufurius (23. Juni 2009)

Also das mit dem Denglisch ist so eine Sache. Ich finde es persönlich auch ziemlich schlimm wenn Leute bedingt durch mangelnde Sprachkenntnisse irgendwelche Fantasie Wörter zusammen basteln und dann um sich werfen. Was allerdings die englischen WoW Begriffe wie Stormwind, Ironforge etc. in Kombination mit Deutsch angeht bin ich voll und ganz einverstanden weil es sich einfach besser anhört.


----------



## selince (23. Juni 2009)

Naja so ist es doch fast überall.Nur es nervt halt manchmal wirklich wenn da komische Wortkreationen zusammen geschustert werden.


----------



## Nahan (23. Juni 2009)

Naja, wenn es sich zu übertrieben "cool" anhört, ignorier ich das einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Bin da noch froh, auf einem RP-Server zu spielen, da ist es zum Glück nicht ganz so extrem.


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juni 2009)

Es gibt aber auch schlimmeres - wenn auch nur ein bisschen - als diese denglischen Wörter, nämlich Wörter wie "oda (oder), mia (mir), usw.". Ist es so "cool" englische Wörter zu benutzen, mit schlechter Rechtschreibung zu versauen oder gänzlich zu ändern? 

An die Profis habe ich eine Frage: Ich weiss nicht wie man es richtig sagt. Deswegen frage ich, wie sagt man es richtig? "gedownloadet - downgeloadet - gedownloaded - downgeloaded" ?


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juni 2009)

Ich check das no way.
Der unccole Shit den du hier postest ist ne fette lie.
Als ob ich und meine Gang kein Deutsch können.

Ich vote für close




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juni 2009)

sprach ist ne feine sache
sie spiegelt indirekt, unteranderem die geistige beigsamkeit des nutzers wieder
da ich aber ein krümmelkacker bin, würde ich gerne von den 2 herrschaften, die 1940 ins spiel bringen, gern wissen was das mit dem thema zu tun hat.

l2r und son crazy shit hasch lang net mehr geschribben
solong und danke 4 the fisch


----------



## Hairman (23. Juni 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> An die Profis habe ich eine Frage: Ich weiss nicht wie man es richtig sagt. Deswegen frage ich, wie sagt man es richtig? "gedownloadet - downgeloadet - gedownloaded - downgeloaded" ?



heruntergeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das -ge- ist eine deutsche grammatikalische Konstruktion, das wirst du nie elegant in ein englisches Wort einbinden können.

[edit] Falls du das aber doch willst, würde ich downgeloaded bevorzugen. Trotzdem ein Krampf.[/edit]


----------



## bullybaer (23. Juni 2009)

sepion schrieb:


> es ist doch kein problem
> wär das bischen english net versteht
> na für den tuts mir dan leid
> 
> ...



LOL, das sagt dann wohl alles^^


----------



## Zomgolololadin (23. Juni 2009)

Kordula schrieb:


> Soviele Rechtschreibfehler in den paar Sätzen
> Da würd ich wirklich sagen, bleib beim Englisch, vielleicht ist es dann besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey grüß dich Hans, ich <3 dich ..... nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## MadMat (23. Juni 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch schlimmeres - wenn auch nur ein bisschen - als diese denglischen Wörter, nämlich Wörter wie "oda (oder), mia (mir), usw.". Ist es so "cool" englische Wörter zu benutzen, mit schlechter Rechtschreibung zu versauen oder gänzlich zu ändern?
> 
> An die Profis habe ich eine Frage: Ich weiss nicht wie man es richtig sagt. Deswegen frage ich, wie sagt man es richtig? "gedownloadet - downgeloadet - gedownloaded - downgeloaded" ?



Download gemacht

Verdammt Hairman --- Du hast recht - Asche auf mein Haupt. Deuscth wäre es "heruntergeladen". /me fails epic

Gibt noch so ein tolles Wort, wo sich mir die Haare sträuben: "gerebootet" *AMOK*


----------



## Lari (23. Juni 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Und spricht man sie darauf an, dann ist natürlich wieder eine Krankheit dran schuld, oder man ist selber der Rechtschreib-Hans.
> 
> Das sieht man auch hier im Forum.






Zomgolololadin schrieb:


> Hey grüß dich Hans, ich <3 dich ..... nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Quod erat demonstrandum.
Um mal ein bisschen Vielfalt hier hineinzubringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juni 2009)

anschnurrspiele sind gefährlich ... ich wusste es 
gleichmal das herrunterladen canceln


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juni 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> heruntergeladen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 Dieser Meinung bin ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich möchte das gerne von einem RoxXor non-casual hören, just Pros, u know?! eigentlich brauche ich ja keine rechtschreibung zu benutzen und kommas auch nicht ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine immerhin ist es ja noch deutsch und nicht sonst irgend eine sprache also solltet ihr das lesen können!!!!!!1111


----------



## MadMat (23. Juni 2009)

Super schrieb:


> anschnurrspiele sind gefährlich ... ich wusste es
> gleichmal das herrunterladen canceln



*pruusst*

fast am kaffee verschluckt. den hab ich ewig nicht mehr gelesen oder gehört

@PewPew_oO: da kommt sicher sowas wie:

"ey das heisst gedownlodet, du noob. wtfroflgimp !!!einseinseinself"

bin nur gerade zu faul da noch irgendwo grossbuchstaben reinzumachen, damit es wirkt


----------



## Gnarak (23. Juni 2009)

Kerby499 schrieb:


> Redet/schreibt alle so weiter, ja ...gewöhnt Euch allen denglisch an, nutzt es jeden Tag...weiter so....
> 
> 
> Denn dann brauch ich mir um meine Tochter, die KEIN WoW spielt, keine Sorgen auf dem Arbeitsmarkt machen
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo Du Recht hast ..... ich sehe genau diese Jugendlichen täglich an ihren Bewerbungen (werden nicht mal ansatzweise eingeladen) oder spätestens bei ihren Bewerbungsgesprächen scheitern. Aber ist ja egal, Hauptsache cool rüberkommen ! 


edit: ach noch was .... lieber HANS und nen Job als COOL und arbeitslos


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juni 2009)

ah für die die glauben wenn sie english mit deutsch mixen den weltfrieden zufördern weil ja eine gemeinsame sprachen ist etwas zu kurz gesprungen in jeder hinsicht.
es gibt schon eine sprach die jeder verstehen kann,sollte?!. ... mathe ... aber ich seh da keine frieden am horizont ... woran das nur liegt mmh


----------



## Pacster (23. Juni 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> aber muss man jede instanz, jeden "skill" (auch das schon ein lange vor wow übernommenes wort) oder jedes "item" englisch schreiben?




Dann schau doch einfach mal auf deine Tastatur. Dann merkst du den kleinen Unterschied zwischen "Skill" und "Fähigkeit"...und zwischen "Item" und "Gegenstand"(oder noch besser "Gebrauchsgegenstand", was die ganz korrekte Übersetzung wäre.).
Viele englische Begriffe setzen sich einfach deshalb durch, weil die ersten Infos nunmal immer auf englisch erscheinen und dort von deutschen Spielern, für die englisch kein Problem ist, übersetzt und verbreitet werden. Für die ist es nicht wichtig ob ein Text auf Englisch oder auf Deutsch geschrieben ist.

Ich benutze Denglisch jedenfalls sicher nicht wegen der Coolness....und mich hat es auch nicht die Bohne gestört als aus Ironforge Eisenschmiede wurde(eben weil ich englisch verstehe und mir so auch vorher schon klar war, dass die Namen bescheuert sind...und daran ändert eine andere Sprache auch nichts).
In WoW nervt es mich nicht sonderlich weil es immer noch ein MMORPG ist und man dort kein gestochenes Hochdeutsch erwarten sollte. Die exzessive Nutzung von Englisch in der Werbung nervt hingegen schon weil der Trick so durchschaubar ist....


----------



## Gnorgh (23. Juni 2009)

Farstar schrieb:


> ... wieso das so ist, keine Ahnung!?
> ...



Ohne die anderen Beiträge gelesen zu haben.

In Subkulturen, wie auch Wow eine ist, entwickeln sich immer eigenständig Ausdrücke und Sprachen. Wenn man herausfinden will, warum das so ist, sollte man sich Arbeiten über die Sprachentwicklung in Subkulturen durchlesen.

Grüße


----------



## Pacster (23. Juni 2009)

Super schrieb:


> ah für die die glauben wenn sie english mit deutsch mixen den weltfrieden zufördern weil ja eine gemeinsame sprachen ist etwas zu kurz gesprungen in jeder hinsicht.
> es gibt schon eine sprach die jeder verstehen kann,sollte?!. ... mathe ... aber ich seh da keine frieden am horizont ... woran das nur liegt mmh




Mathe ist keine Sprache und mit Mathe lernt man eins sehr früh "habe ich eine Torte und teile sie durch 2, kriegt jeder ne halbe Torte....ziehe ich aber einen ab und teile sie nur noch durch einen, kriege ich alles"....das kann ja nicht zu Frieden führen, oder? =)


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (23. Juni 2009)

Solang die Leute sich untereinander verstehen wird das immer so weiter gehen, mehr Abkürzungen, mehr Verwindungen, mehr vom weniger..

freunde dich mit an, die Sprachen werden sich immer mehr vermischen um so mehr alle zusammenrücken...

PS: und jeder der denkt das Denglisch schreiben was mit schlechter Umgangsform oder schluderiger Aussprache bei einer Bewerbung zu tun habe sollte sich generell mal damit beschäftigen wie und warum sowas entsteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... denn jeder der "richtig" dengelt beherrscht die eine wie die andere Sprache wahrscheinlich besser als so mancher Personalberater...und alle anderen, wären auch ohne Denglisch hoffnungslos verloren...


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juni 2009)

mathe ist die SPRACHE

a.) eins und eins ergeben zwei (deutsche sprache) 
b.) in mathe "übersetzt" 1+1=2

a) verstehen menschen die deutsch können
b) versteht jeder egal ob japaner oder russe oder ami


----------



## Anburak-G (23. Juni 2009)

Anglizismen sind uncool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (23. Juni 2009)

sepion schrieb:


> wär das bischen english net versteht
> na für den tuts mir dan leid
> 
> ich mein is doch wayne^^


Das...war ein Volltreffer



MadMat schrieb:


> Schaut mal nach, wiso "Ratchet" noch nicht eingedeutscht wurde *g*



Wurde es doch...mittlerweile ist es als "Ratschet" lokalisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich verstehe nicht wirklich warum man jedes dritte Wort auf Englisch schreiben muss. Klar, einige davon sind kürzer als deutsche Wörter..aber die paar Buchstaben mehr machen doch keinen Unterschied. Aber noch peinlicher wird es ja wenn die Denglisch-Helden englische Begriffe mit mehr Fehlern versehen als deutsche...immer wieder lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (23. Juni 2009)

Denys schrieb:


> Wir leben ja nicht mehr im Jahr 1940



Stimmt oder auf Neudeutsch /sign  (schaut mal wie doof _/unterschrieben_ aussehen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Das Problem ist kein WOW Problem, es geht durch alles. Lehrer regen sich darüber schon ewig auf.
Deutschfanatiker und Halbbraune ebenso.

Tatsache ist, Englisch ist eine Weltsprache. Tatsache ist, wir wurden nach dem Krieg von Amerika besetzt.
Unterschwellig wurden wir unterwandert mit McDonalds, Amerikanschen TV-Serien und englischsprachiger
Musik.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Na und ? Ich finde es ok.

Aber nochmal: es ist kein reines WOW Problem. 

Allerdings stören mich auf unserem RP Server die: _"lfg Naxx10 1heal, 2 DD dann go"_ oder die _"wts 2 Titansteel" _


----------



## MrGimbel (23. Juni 2009)

Ricardodiaz schrieb:


> Soweit meine Meinung (außerdem ist es besser wenn die ganzen Leute hier ein bissl *englisch lernen*englisch lernen, das meiste englische ist ja richtig und auch sprachgebräuchlich in England/Amerika)


Du glaubst wirklich, dass man durch die Verwendung von Denglisch-Kauderwelsch Englisch lernen würde????
Mein liebstes Beispiel ist ja immer noch "rezzen". Bin mir sicher, dass 99% derer, die diesen Unfall benutzen, weder wissen von welchem englischen Wort das kommt, geschweige denn, wie man es schreibt.


----------



## Heydu (23. Juni 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Findest du es nicht etwas übertrieben die Tatsache, dass jmd. "Denglisch" schreibt (wohlgemerkt in einem ComputerSPIEL), auf negative Charaktereigenschaften und geringe Intelligenz zurückzuführen?
> 
> Und außerdem: Das Wesentliche ist, dass man sich verständigen kann (dass man versteht was der andere versucht mitzuteilen), wer zu pingelig ist, ist der jenige der das Problem damit hat, und jetzt auch noch polarisierend ein Problem für alle daraus macht.



dann beantworte mir bitte eine frage:
Was würdest du am liebsten hören/lesen:

"Hey adla, can u help me? isch ab(jaa, haben!!!) da ein probs mit de shit q. sone alda sau schrieb, l2p. de bullshit hat kA, das isch neu here bin. 
come here und help me bizzel. Kannste also dein ass zu mir bewegen plzzz???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

oder

"Verzeihung werter Herr. Wäre es denn bitte möglich, dass ihr mir bei einer, etwas komplizierter, Quest helfen könnt? Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls ihr keine zeit habt, kann ich das gut nachvollziehen. Ich bitte euch lediglich um 5 min. eurer Zeit."

Und sei bitte ehrlich


----------



## Nicorobbin (23. Juni 2009)

Kordula schrieb:


> Das mit dem Englisch ist ja recht schön und gut aber man kanns übertreiben.
> Wenn einer was von Heal oder Tank redet ok.... alles noch im grünen Bereich
> aber dann gehts los.Wusste lange nicht was lfg oder omg heisst.Genau so warum looten und nicht plündern.
> Wir leben echt im Plemm Plemm Land und müssen jeden Scheiss übernehmen von den Amerikanern ob es Sinn macht oder nicht.
> ...



Entschuldigung, aber genau das ist die Einstellung die dafür verantwortlich ist das Deutschland bald international nicht mehr wettbewerbsfähig ist.
Du lebst leider nicht auf einer einsamen Insel auf der nur deutsche leben und die gefälligst nur deutsch zu sprechen haben.
Um dich herum lebt ein ganzer Kontinent und die Universalsprache ist nun mal englisch.
Das sich da auch mal was vermischt, bzw. Begriffe übernommen werden ist doch ganz normal.
Wenn du mal nach Schweden fliegst und nach nem hausmeister fragst wird dir keiner weiterhelfen können, fragst du nach nem Facility Manager weiss man meistens bescheid.
Ebenso bewerbungen: Vielleicht wirst du ja mal in die Lage kommen dich im Ausland zu bewerben, schickst du die dann an das "Personalbüro" kannst du davon ausgehen das die Bewerbung ( btw. CV=Curriculum Vitae ) entweder nicht ankommt, oder doch ankommt und einen schlechten eindruck hinterlässt weil du offenbar nicht über deine Grenzen hinaus denken kannst.

Btw. Ich lebe in Holland, arbeite für eine amerikanische Firma, die hauptsprache auf arbeit ist englisch, in der Freizeit holländisch und zuhaus deutsch.
Damit hätten wohl ein grossteil der engstirnigen deutschen ein Problem...


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juni 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Stimmt oder auf Neudeutsch /sign  (schaut mal wie doof _/unterschrieben_ aussehen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




bist du schmerzfrei?


----------



## Männchen (23. Juni 2009)

Thundersteal schrieb:


> pff, habe damit überhaupt kein Problem wenn die "Deustche Sprache" untergeht.
> 
> Alle auf der welt reden eine Sprache, jeder versteht sich und akzente etc gibts ja dann trotzde noch.
> 
> Kann außer diesem **** Kulturzeug keinen ernsthaften Grund finden warum es besser ist 100000 Sprachen auf der Welt zu haben :-/



Das Traurige ist ja eher, das die Leute nicht einmal eine Sprache beherrschen.


----------



## Thufeist (23. Juni 2009)

Farstar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> ... wieso das so ist, keine Ahnung!?
> Ich finde das es sehr an Überhand genommen hat, und es ist zum Teil im Spiel sehr schlimm geworden wie es zum Beispiel im öffentlichen Chat zu lesen ist: _"ich come back nach Dalaran, kannst mich schnell healen pls, komm back mit der flagge pls, oder allys bei und in the base"_ u.s.w..
> ...



Nee du bist nicht der einzige..
Aber das ist im Internet nunmal nicht so, ich glaube das nur ein kleiner Prozentsatz der Leute die Denglisch schreiben auch wirklich so reden.. fliessend..
Hinzu kommt das WoW nicht immer komplett Deutsch war.. es wurde erst viel später eingedeutscht..
Naja, mir ist sowas eigentlich vollkommen egal solange ich verstehe was gemeint ist..

Was ich viel schlimmer finde ist die *Coolschreibart* oder wie man das nennt..
Da wird aus einem *g* mal eben ein *q* und aus *sch* wird *sh* oder aus einem *i* werden drei *iii*..

*Ish dash qeiiil naya ish hau mish yetz wasz aufs ohr*

Das finde ich viel schlimmer als ein Game-Slang.. den es in so fast jedem Spiel gibt..


Und ich rede eigentlich auch kein Deutsch.. sondern Kölsch..


----------



## Pacster (23. Juni 2009)

Super schrieb:


> mathe ist die SPRACHE
> 
> a.) eins und eins ergeben zwei (deutsche sprache)
> b.) in mathe "übersetzt" 1+1=2
> ...



Und "ich liebe dich" drückst du in zahlen dann wie aus damit es ein Russe und ein Japaner auch verstehen? =P
Ich meine, okay...wer Mathefanaktiker ist, hat zwischen Strickpulli und Gitarrespielen im  Dachzimmer bei Mutti vermutlich keine Zeit für Liebe....aber....nicht jeder auf dieser Welt kriegt halt Orgasmen bei der Suche nach der Weltformel....


----------



## Xaradi (23. Juni 2009)

@ TE  Findest du es nicht auch ein bisschen komisch das du dich über das denglisch aufregst und dann selber "Guide" in deinen ausführungen schreibst damit untegräbst du deine argumente doch selbst.

und was lernen wir daraus man muss sich nicht über alles aufregen (vorsicht ein englisches sprichwort)^^ "Nobody is perfect" und um nicht zu sehr ins englische abzuschweifen "leben und leben lassen".

wie meine vorredner schon gesagt haben wenn man es versteht ist es doch in ordnung.


----------



## Kerby499 (23. Juni 2009)

Erinnert mich an Diddi Hallervorden...."Die Wanne ist voll" ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus heutiger Sicht ist dieses Lied ja dann "voll in" ... aber es hat sich vor 30 Jahren nicht durchgesetzt und wird sich auch nun nicht durchsetzten


----------



## Morcan (23. Juni 2009)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Wenn du mal nach Schweden fliegst und nach nem hausmeister fragst wird dir keiner weiterhelfen können, fragst du nach nem Facility Manager weiss man meistens bescheid.



Das wage ich zu bezweifeln... Facility manager ist nur eine schöne Umschreibung für janitor oder caretaker.


----------



## Funkydiddy (23. Juni 2009)

ich finds gut so das die leute english mit deutsch vermischen in wow und anderen sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
man will ja immerhin möglichst schnell ein bestimmtes ziel erreichen wieso dann nicht einfach mal sagen:,,lfm obsi hc mit 3d"
anstatt:,, suchen mitglieder für Das Obsidiansanktum Hereoisch mit 3 Drachen" was würdet ihr lieber schreiben?


----------



## snif07 (23. Juni 2009)

Gnarak schrieb:


> lieber HANS und nen Job als COOL und arbeitslos



Als "HANS" kommst du in der heutigen Berufswelt leider auch nicht mehr sehr weit.
bzw ist "Hans" keine jobgarantie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt genug "Fachidioten" im Berufsleben...


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juni 2009)

kommt wie bei jeder sprach auf den definitionsraum an 
nimmt man den dualismus der liebe, die sich zwischen 2 objekten abspielt reicht ein einfach 1+1=2 um dies abzubilden
.)


----------



## dergrossegonzo (23. Juni 2009)

Kerby499 schrieb:


> Redet/schreibt alle so weiter, ja ...gewöhnt Euch allen denglisch an, nutzt es jeden Tag...weiter so....
> 
> 
> Denn dann brauch ich mir um meine Tochter, die KEIN WoW spielt, keine Sorgen auf dem Arbeitsmarkt machen
> ...



Wenn das nur in WOW wäre, würde ich ja zustimmen. Aber - siehe oben.

Aber deine Tochter wird bestimmt mal "we love it" zu McDonalds wollen, mit ihren schicken "Just do it" Nikes und
vielleicht noch zu Douglas um "come in and find out" zu erleben.
Am Abend dann was auf Pro7 "they love to entertain you" und dazwischen ein wenig Commercials von Burger King
und Subway...

Die Einsicht das Leben und die Menschen zu tolerieren, so wie sie im Moment sind und mit dem zufrieden zu sein
was sich im Moment bietet. Die kommt bei einigen wohl nie....

Und zu "bist du schmerzfrei ?"  *Nein - tolerant !*


----------



## Turismo (23. Juni 2009)

wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (23. Juni 2009)

Super schrieb:


> kommt wie bei jeder sprach auf den definitionsraum an
> nimmt man den dualismus der liebe, die sich zwischen 2 objekten abspielt reicht ein einfach 1+1=2 um dies abzubilden
> .)



Ach...und ich dachte in dem Fall würde es dann eher 1+1=3 heißen..oder im Zeitalter der künstlichen Befruchtungen: 1+1=10.


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juni 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Und zu "bist du schmerzfrei ?"  *Nein - tolerant !*



fande nur die aneinanderreihung von lehrern, fanatikern und rechten bedenklich (auch wenn es nicht deine intention war)


----------



## Batousaii (23. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele WoW nun schon seit Classic-Zeiten (Da wo alles noch schön auf Englisch war und man nicht nach Donnerfels geflogen is =/ ) und nutze seitdem auch englische Wörter wie:
"Raiden, Raidinstanz, grinden, farmen, looten, badges, hero, sorry, hi, tank, damagedealer, healer, healen, tanken, damage usw blablubb" 
Ich wüsste meistens gar nicht welche Worte ich auf Deutsch dafür nutzen könnte, ohne das es sich total bekloppt anhört.
Solange die englischen Wörter im richtigen Kontext benutzt werden empfinde ich es als kein bisschen störend. Von mir aus könnte man in WoW generell nur Englisch sprechen, aber das wird wohl nie passieren ^^


----------



## Alpax (23. Juni 2009)

Als erstes mal ein herzliches: wayne

Und zweitens wollte ich (ich hab net alle Kommentare gelsen sry wenn jmd. schneller war)

Das Spiel war nicht von Anfang an Deutsch und viele (mich eingeschlossen) konnten sich nie wirklich an die deutsche Lokalisierung gewöhnen. Ich spiele nach wie vor auf einem englischen Client .. der Server ist zwar deutschsprachig aber dennoch merke ich im Handelschat an den Verlinkten Items das durchaus noch leute auf dem englischen Client spielen ... da man sich mit begriffen wie "Kriegshymnenschlucht" oder "Eisenschmiede" etc. nicht anfreunden kann .. (geht nicht ^^)

Und wer so engstirnig bzgl. der deutschen Sprache ist und deshalb nen Thread in nem Forum startet, der sollte man den Fernseher einschalten und sich nicht schrecken wenn die Filme nicht mehr schwarz-weiss sind.


----------



## EarlofMar (23. Juni 2009)

Die Menschheit verblödet leider immer mehr!
In den Foren gibt es hier Beiträge, da bekommt man das Kotzen. Klein/Großschreibung, Kommasetzung, Satzbau und Grammatik gibt es wohl nicht mehr in der Schule oder intreressieren einfach Keinen mehr. Einige Beiträge muß man 5x lesen, um den Inhalt auch nur ansatzweise zu verstehen.
Armes Deutschland.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azsráh (23. Juni 2009)

Ich denk jeder der WoW länger spielt versteht in jeder hinsicht fast oder alle Abkürzungen die von bedeutung sind ob Deutsch oder Englisch 
Und da WoW wie jeder weiß aus den USA kommt ist es meiner Meinung nach gerechtfertig .
Was die deutschen übersetzungen angeht...nun ja...von mir aus kann Ironforge Eisenschmiede und Thunderbluff Donnerfels heißen aber bei ein paar übersetzungen vorallem Eigennamen sollte blizz schon halt machen ich mein,
Unterstadt ist ja noch an der Grenze aber dann sowas wie Frau Prachtmeer? da Fehlen mir einfach die Worte....

Mfg


Edith meint: genau wie WoW=World of Warcraft und nicht Welt der Kriegskunst
                   und          Blizzard=Blizzard und nicht Schneesturm


----------



## Fearforfun (23. Juni 2009)

Seh's positiv mal lernt während des spielends ganz gut english, find ich sowieso besser wenn sich die sprachen immer ähnlicher werden ich hoffe nämlich nicht das im jahr 21XX immer noch jedes land seine eigene sprache hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das geht einen doch nur auf die nerven dafür wurde ja english als weltsprache eingeführt wenn das i-wann in jedem land als muttersprache ist ist doch gut so... meiner meinung nach.


----------



## MadMat (23. Juni 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Dann schau doch einfach mal auf deine Tastatur. Dann merkst du den kleinen Unterschied zwischen "Skill" und "Fähigkeit"...und zwischen "Item" und "Gegenstand"(oder noch besser "Gebrauchsgegenstand", was die ganz korrekte Übersetzung wäre.).
> Viele englische Begriffe setzen sich einfach deshalb durch, weil die ersten Infos nunmal immer auf englisch erscheinen und dort von deutschen Spielern, für die englisch kein Problem ist, übersetzt und verbreitet werden. Für die ist es nicht wichtig ob ein Text auf Englisch oder auf Deutsch geschrieben ist.
> 
> Ich benutze Denglisch jedenfalls sicher nicht wegen der Coolness....und mich hat es auch nicht die Bohne gestört als aus Ironforge Eisenschmiede wurde(eben weil ich englisch verstehe und mir so auch vorher schon klar war, dass die Namen bescheuert sind...und daran ändert eine andere Sprache auch nichts).
> In WoW nervt es mich nicht sonderlich weil es immer noch ein MMORPG ist und man dort kein gestochenes Hochdeutsch erwarten sollte. Die exzessive Nutzung von Englisch in der Werbung nervt hingegen schon weil der Trick so durchschaubar ist....



Es geht nicht um eingedeutschte / übersetze Dinge, oder einfach Worte, die tatsächlich übernommen wurden. Inzwischen sollten min 70% der Leser (zumindest hoffe ich das) bemerkt haben, dass es um SINNLOSKOMBINATIONEN und sinnlos verwendete Worte geht.

An Eisenschmiede kann man sich gewöhnen, ja. Hab ich auch. Gibt Schlimmeres.

Die Sachen mit der Sprache der Mathematik finde ich einen sehr guten Vergleich. Ja, Mathe ist die Sprache des Universums, es besteht alles aus Mathematischen und Chemischen Formeln (letztere basieren auf Mathe).

Aber wenn ich sowas lese wie "Es gibt genug "Fachidioten" im Berufsleben..." in Verbindung mit "Hans", platzt mir der Kragen.
Ja, es gibt zuviel "Fachidioten", aber mir ists lieber die Verstehen was man ihnen sagt, oder schreibt, als dass die blöd guggen und nicht
wissen was man von ihnen will.

Grüße

PS: mir fällt gerade ein gutes Bsp ein: "ich pawn dich, du noob!" ja nee, is klar.


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juni 2009)

es gäht hier doch nischt um änglische kleints
es gäht hir grohb um die mihsachtung von rähGeln gepahrt mitt där forställunk das schprachlischen räGhelln ein überplräibsel von 1940 säi gegen das mahn toch aufbägähren kan. isch nähm an daz dasch aus einer popertären protästphase herrürt. das lähkt sich aba wiehter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

isch mach mihr di wäldt wieh si mihr gehfälld


----------



## Figetftw! (23. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> das sind die hirnis, die weder gut deutsch noch englisch können
> 
> 
> 
> na und? das heisst noch lange nicht, dass du dich wie ein affe benehmen darfst O,o


öhm und für wen hälst du dich das du in der position bist irgendjemanden vorschriften machen zu dürfen bzw andere zu beleidigen? o,O



> mich hat es auch nicht die Bohne gestört als aus Ironforge Eisenschmiede wurde(eben weil ich englisch verstehe und mir so auch vorher schon klar war, dass die Namen bescheuert sind...und daran ändert eine andere Sprache auch nichts).


ja das schon aber man kann übersetzungen auch schon ziemlich in den Sand setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man die WoW übersetzter an Herr der Ringe gelassen hätte würde Rivendell wahrscheinlich Spaltschlucht heißen und nicht Bruchtal (obwohl der Name auch n bissl dumm ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



> Quod erat demonstrandum.


"was zu beweisen war"    für die leute die des lateinischen nicht mächtig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerby499 (23. Juni 2009)

> In den Foren gibt es hier Beiträge, da bekommt man das Kotzen. Klein/Großschreibung, Kommasetzung, Satzbau und Grammatik gibt es wohl nicht mehr in der Schule oder intreressieren einfach Keinen mehr. Einige Beiträge muß man 5x lesen,



Absolut richtig



> 2.Du solltest dir wirklich jetzt schon Sorgen um deine Tochter auf dem Arbeitsmarkt machen, die Zukunft sieht schwarz aus....momentan zumindest



Nein, grade wenn das so weitergeht wie im ersten Zitat, mache ich mir da überhaupt keine Sorgen ^^


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Juni 2009)

Total cool, völlig wayne und auch so total strange ^^ ...

Lieber ein bisschen "Denglish" als garkein Satzbau *lol* ...


----------



## Heydu (23. Juni 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> öhm und für wen hälst du dich das du in der position bist irgendjemanden vorschriften machen zu dürfen bzw andere zu beleidigen? o,O



öhm und für wen hälst du dich, zu behaupten, ich kritiere ijemanden oder mache wem vorschriften?
ähm und für wen hälst du dich, mir zu sagen, was ich zu tun hab und was nicht? was ich darf und was nicht?


----------



## Morcan (23. Juni 2009)

Super schrieb:


> isch mach mihr di wäldt wieh si mihr gehfälld



isch hab ein house, ein rischtig krassen house
ein äffschen & ein pfärt
ein porschä und nen rasenmäha...


----------



## Lari (23. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube wir erreichen so langsam den Punkt, an dem man den Thread schließen kann, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (23. Juni 2009)

Kerby499 schrieb:


> Redet/schreibt alle so weiter, ja ...gewöhnt Euch allen denglisch an, nutzt es jeden Tag...weiter so....
> 
> 
> Denn dann brauch ich mir um meine Tochter, die KEIN WoW spielt, keine Sorgen auf dem Arbeitsmarkt machen
> ...




nur komisch das doch viele, wenn nicht alle ,wissen wovon die Rede ist.  Also ist es doch latte   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nur weil es jetzt in wow viel anzutreffen ist , wird darüber diskutiert.    Schaut Euch mal lieber in der Stadt mal um und lauscht wie Ausländische mit ein ander reden. da ist es nicht unüblich das man zb. Türkisch/Deutsch redet.


----------



## Buerzel (23. Juni 2009)

Also mir machts nichts aus, wenn ich mir manche Beiträge durchlese in denen besonders die Fertigkeit in Englisch gehalten sind und dann noch als Abkürzung, muss ich schon manchmal kurz überlegen ... mhhh Kettenheilung = Chainheal also ist es wohl die Abkürzung CH oder so  =) ... 


Ich finds net schlimm, wenns jetzt Französisch wäre würds anders aussehen. ^^


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juni 2009)

ÄT morcan 
thats kühl 
you are heavy on wire und i are overflight the newspaper 

so nun muss ich ersmal
eat them all up 

Jeder versteht irgendwann, dasz gewissen Regeln einfach zu Erleichterung da sind und nicht um uns das Leben zu versauen... es dauert nur zwischen Regeln, die einem helfen und überflüssigen Regeln zu unterscheiden. Das ist das Prinzip eines gesunden zivilen Ungehorsams.

Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod


----------



## Azsráh (23. Juni 2009)

Genitiv ins wasser!!
Warum, is es Dativ?

Sry *schäm*


----------



## Lightsaver (23. Juni 2009)

Farstar schrieb:


> Als Beispiel findet man auch hier in den Klassenforen zum Teil *Guides* mit Talentplaner von rein englischen Inhalten.




du benutzt ja selber denglisch...

"ally in the base" sagt wirklich NIEMAND !!^^
was is denn so schlimm daran ?

willst du wirlich sowas schreiben: Wir suchen noch einen gut ausgerüsteten Schadenseinstecker sowie 2 gute Schadensausteiler für einen Besuch in Azjol Nerub.

praktischer is doch: LFM gut equiped tank + gute Damagedealer für azjol nerub run.


oder: WTS [Grauer Crap] /whisp  me !  (<<< Möchte euch [Grauer Crap] verkaufen. Flüstert mich bei interesse an)
oder: horde in IF deff pls   (<<< Die Horde greift Eisenschmiede an. Bitte verteidigen helfen.)

so kannst aufm RP Server gelegentlich schreiben, wenn du massig zeit hast. aber glaub mir. niemand hat bock 4 zeilen zu lesen, wenn man auch mit einer zeile text sagen kann was man will.


----------



## wlfbck (23. Juni 2009)

Ricardodiaz schrieb:


> Ja na und? Das is halt die "Jugendsprache", früher hat man ja auch noch "knorke" und "affengeil" und son zeugs gesagt.... da macht das englische natürlich mehr Sinn....
> außerdem ist es vorallem aus Bequemlichkeit - die englischen Wörter bestehen zum größten Teil nur aus einer Silbe, oder höchsten 3-4, im Deutschen haben einfache Wörter die man dauernd gebraucht einfach zuviele Buchstaben........also einfach das englische benutzen^^
> 
> Wer könnte in 3 Sekunden im ws (hehe "Warsong" ist vieeel kürzer als "Kriegshymnenschlucht", außerdem ist das der originalname, das spiel gabs zuerst auf englisch) schreiben: "Leute da ist ein hordler hexenmeister in unserem Flaggenraum, ich brauche unterstützung!"?? (das wäre die korrekte "deutsche Schreibweise") -> "base inc warlock" is doch vieel besser^^
> ...




jop, passt so. ergänzen könnte man noch, das sowas wie "dayli" in keinsterweise zu rechtfertigen ist. einfach nur falsch.


----------



## Pacster (23. Juni 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> PS: mir fällt gerade ein gutes Bsp ein: "ich pawn dich, du noob!" ja nee, is klar.



Da haste natürlcih Recht. "Isch mach disch platt, du Assi" wäre viel besser...;-)


----------



## Tikume (23. Juni 2009)

Es gibt gewisse feststehende Begriffe die sich schlecht ersetzen lassen, wie z.B. "Tank". Warum man statt Heiler unbedingt Healer sagen muss verstehe ich aber auch nicht.

Schlimmer ist eigentlich die Abkürzerei die so weit geht dass alles individuell abgekürzt und gegebenenfalls dann auch noch mit Tippfehlern garniert wird.
Hier ist es dann schon fast eine Kunst da noch durchzusteigen.


----------



## Figetftw! (23. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> öhm und für wen hälst du dich, zu behaupten, ich kritiere ijemanden oder mache wem vorschriften?
> ähm und für wen hälst du dich, mir zu sagen, was ich zu tun hab und was nicht? was ich darf und was nicht?


für jemanden der des lesens befähigt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "das sind alles Hirnis die weder deutsch noch englisch können" = Kritik bzw Beleidigung.
"na und? das heisst noch lange nicht, dass du dich wie ein affe benehmen darfst" = Kritik und verstecke vorschrift (benimm dich nicht wie ein affe du hast kein recht dazu) 
lesen -> denken -> nochmal denken -> posten
und wo wir grad bei "deutsch geht unter" sind. du meinst doch "kritisiere" und "mache jemandem vorschriften" oder?
desweiter habe ich dir nicht gesagt was du zu tuen und zu lassen hast. Ich hab dich nur darauf hingewiesen das man Menschen nicht vorschnell beleidigen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hawayboy (23. Juni 2009)

Den Deutschen mangelt es immer mehr am Sprachstolz, das ist eine tatsache die angefangen bei der ältesten generation (die teilweise sehr dialektiert)
bis hin zur jüngsten generation geht, die wiederum denglished.

Da Wow dem anschein nach ein spiel ist, (folglich das zielpublikum sehr jung) ist es logisch das auch derren sprache dort sehr viel verwendet wird.
Die tatsache das wow zuerst auf englisch herauskam spielt natürlich auch eine rolle bei der ganzen unlogischen gedenglischerei.

Man beachte außerdem die namensgebung des spiels 

world of warcraft (zu deutsch.   welt der Kriegskunst)

abgekürzt wird folglich wow     nicht wdk (wie es auf deutsch währe) 

auserdem bei den erweiterungen

burning crusade                          brennender Kreuzzug
bc                           nicht                   bk



Wrath of the lich king           (deutsch: rache des lich königs)
wotlk                           nicht             rdlk

das spiel wird von vorne bis hinten englisch betitelt und gekürzelt.


so, ich schreibe hier viel wirrwar.
kurzum.

englisch ist die wurzel des spieles. englisch ist eine immer mehr genutzt sprache im deutschen (mach beachte.  nicht     ein/aus   schalter,   sondern on/off)

Jugendliche denglischen besonders gerne

folglich ersetzten gerade die jungen menschen die deutschen sätze mit englischen wörtern ohne auf gramatik einzugehen, da denglisch keine offiziell annerkannte schriftform oder sprache ist, welche entsprechende regeln hat.

ist es nötig das das so ist?   Nein.

tuts den leuten weh?           Nein       





warum also die mühe machen etwas zu verändern, wenn es über keinerlei nutzen verfügt


----------



## Figetftw! (23. Juni 2009)

> world of warcraft (zu deutsch. welt der Kriegskunst)


ganz korrekt Welt des Kriegshandwerks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wrath of the lich king (deutsch: rache des lich königs)


Zorn des Lich Königs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonheart64 (23. Juni 2009)

@Madmat, klasse dass endlich mal ein vernünftiger Mensch (wahrscheinlich noch erwachsen dazu) die Sache auf den Punkt bringt. 

Über ein paar andere Intelligenzbestien, die hier gepostet haben (ups, auch son eingedeutschtes Wort), kann man nur noch den Kopf schütteln.
Wie schon mehrmals richtig bemerkt, geht es nicht um die Verwendung von gewissen Abkürzungen, neudeutschen Wörten, etc., sondern darum, dass diejenigen, die ihre geistigen Ergüsse sinnlos in alle Chats stellen, nicht mal mehr richtig deutsch können.
Mittlerweile ist es so schlimm, dass ich mir immer wieder im TS lol und son idiotischen Mist anhören muss. Wenn ihr alle der Überzeugung seid, dass dies nicht schlimm ist, geht doch mal auf die Straße und schaut nach den Kindern. Wieviele, die in Deutschland geboren sind, hier aufwachsen und zur Schule gehen, sagen denn nichts anderes mehr wie "ey krass" und voll konkret"? Das hat nichts mit cool und Sprachenvermischung zu tun, die können gar nichts anderes mehr. Da gibts einige, die haben sich sogar den slang (wieder son Wort^^) von diesem "türtsch" angewöhnt, da kann man nur staunen.
Und wenn ich sehe, was in WoW so geschrieben wird, sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare.

Aber Kinder tröstet euch, auch ihr werdet mal einen Beruf erlernen, auch ihr werdet mal ein Vorstellungsgespräch haben, und wenn ihr dann vor dem Personalchef von Daimler, Porsche, Bosch, oder sonst einer unbedeutenden Firma steht, und der wissen will warum ihr dort ne Stelle wollt, sagt ihr am besten: "Ey ganz cool Alter ist doch wayne". Mal sehen, was fürn Job ihr dann bekommt.

In diesem Sinne => für die Horde!


----------



## kurnthewar (23. Juni 2009)

es gibt leute die regen sich über jeden shice auf. nur nich darüber das 10mal in der woche das gleiche gepostet wird wie dps, wow ist casual oder loot freads.


MIR IST ES EGAL WAS DA EINER SCHREIBT SOLANG ICH ES VERSTEHEN KANN ! SEIT WANN ENTSCHEIDET DIE RECHTSCHREIBUNG OB EIN MENSCH OK IST !




es würde ja gerne was anderes schreiben aber dafür würde ich nen bann auf lifetime bekommen.


----------



## Figetftw! (23. Juni 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> SEIT WANN ENTSCHEIDET DIE RECHTSCHREIBUNG OB EIN MENSCH OK IST !


das stand hier gar nicht zur debatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber du hast recht 



> MIR IST ES EGAL WAS DA EINER SCHREIBT SOLANG ICH ES VERSTEHEN KANN !



jo da hast du auch recht


----------



## Figetftw! (23. Juni 2009)

hmmm doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was mach ich jetzt mit dem post? wie wärs mit ner off topic?

hättet ihr jetzt auch gern mittagspause? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spellman (23. Juni 2009)

Arathi, ein lauer Morgen auf dem Schlachtfeld!

Ich stehe am Hof, da kommen mir 5 Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion entgegen!

Was tut man in dieser Situation?

Ich: "hof big inc"

oder

Ich: "Leute, ich stehe hier beim Hof am Flaggenpunkt und mir kommen 5 Gegner entgegen! Es wäre schön, wenn mir jemand bei verteidigen helfen würde!"


Den deutschen Satz kann man natürlich auch abkürzen, aber : "Hof, viele Gegner"/"Hof, großer Angriff"/.... nunja ^^


----------



## Pacster (23. Juni 2009)

hawayboy schrieb:


> Den Deutschen mangelt es immer mehr am Sprachstolz,




Und den braucht man weil......?


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juni 2009)

Mensch vor lauter 'stänkern', kam ich gar nicht dazu meine Meinung direkt zu äußern...

Das sich Sprachen untereinander beeinflussen, ist schon immer so gewesen. Wer glaubt, dasz nur wir (deutschsprachriger Raum - Deutsch ist keine Nationalität, sondern ein Sprachraum) uns aus anderen Sprachen bedienen, sei es aus "Spargründen" oder fehlende deutschsprachigen Pondon, sollte anfangen über seinen Tellerrand zu blicken.

Egal ob Franzosen, Russen oder Engländer, in ihrem Sprachschatz befinden sich ebenso deutsche Worte, wie wir in unserer Sprache französische, englische oder russische Worte übernommen haben. 
Nun zu glauben oder zu argumentieren, dasz wenn man sich gegen den unbedachten Mix (nicht die gerade erwähnte Beeinflussung) von Sprachen zur Wehr setzt, sei man ein Gestriger oder noch viel schlimmer ein Nationalsozialist (siehe 1940 killerphrase), setzt auf das falsche Pferd. Es hat nichts mit liberal oder global zu tun, sondern rührt aus der inneren, eigenen Faulheit. 
Fragt mal ein Franzosen was er von "frenglisch" oder ein Engländer von "engtsch" hält. Der Franzose ist schon gegen Anglizismen in seiner Sprache. Was würde er von frenglish halt?


----------



## ramsleier (23. Juni 2009)

hach war das noch schön als "Sturmwind" "Storwmind" oder "Donnerfels" noch "Thunder Bluff" hiess.... *schnief*

/ironie off

wenn du mit englisch Probleme hast kannst du froh sein das du nicht von beginn an dabei bist. Früher waren alle Gebiete Englisch, da war nix mit Eisenschmiede, da gab es Ironforge, Undercity usw.

Hauptsache man kann flamen....


----------



## HolyPriest-Sírina (23. Juni 2009)

Mh...
also für mich spricht die Rechtschreibung und Grammatik einen großen Sinn aus.
Ich respektiere eher Leute, die normal schreiben und nicht wie ein ololol-kind rüber kommen.
Was ist besser:
/2 Suchen noch Leute für das Obsidiansanktum (10er). Alles an Klassen gesucht. Sagt mir Bescheid.
/2 looking for heal, tank, dd for obsi 10er, /w me alles noch gesucht

Da wird mir schlecht. :S
Ich wünsche mir einen Server mi tausend Sírinas... -.-
Wie ich diese bekackte Art und Weise in WoW zu schreiben hasse...
Entweder sind die 98% der Bevölkerung der Server einfach nur VERDAMMT NOCHMAL zu faul! Oder sie sind zu scheisse im Kopf, um ihre eigene Sprache in DEUTSCHLAND korrekt dem Gegenüber rüberzubringen!
Leute, was ist daran schwer normal zu schreiben! Ihr geht in Meetings auch nicht hin und sagt zum ausländischen Kunden aus Übersee "yeah, nice one !!!11 10"!!!
Gott, da krieg ich Ausschlag, verdammte scheiss Sprachumwandlung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wundert mich nicht, wenn genau diese Leute in ihren Deutschklausuren früher eine 5 abgesahnt haben!


----------



## viehdieb (23. Juni 2009)

Das Problem haben wir doch in der Gesellschaft. Der Facility Manager wurde ja schon genannt. Auch ein schönes Beispiel ist das Wort "Handy". Richtig hier handelt es sich um ein Deutsches Wort. Ich finde es richtig arm, dass man einem Gegenstand einen Namen geben muss, der ganz offensichtlich aus einer anderen Sprache abgeleitet wird.

Auf der Welt gehen wegen der Globalisierung soviele alte Sprachen verloren. Da hängt soviel GEschichte und Kultur dran. Das finde ich traurig.

Bei WOW verwende ich auch solche Wörter. ich schreibe auch np, wb oder lol. Aber wenn ich Sätze schreibe, dann sind diese noch als Texte erkennbar. Ein "Sry. Port nach uc" wird man von mir nicht lesen. Und im Ts benutze ich auch richtige Sätze. Ich finde es regelrecht amüsant wenn jemand im TS Lol sagt.  

Es ist halt bequemer. Die Gesellschaft spiegelt sich bis zu einem gewissen Grad in WOW wieder. Aber ich würde im echten Leben nie No Problem oder thanks sagen. Das heißt dann macht nichts oder danke (oder dankschee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:-)).

Im Endeffekt entscheidet jeder für sich wie er spricht und sich ausdrückt. Ich denke, da wird man mit dem Alter noch etwas reifer (bei mir hats jedenfalls geklappt).


----------



## Schachi33 (23. Juni 2009)

das englishe in wow ist oft schon sehr schlimm
ich weiss nach über nem jahr wow immer noch nicht was alle  begriffe, abkürzungen auf deutsch heissen oder überhaupt zu bedeuten haben.

aber was sollsl, wer im deutschen sprachraum nicht fähig ist seine eigene sprache zu sprechen/schreiben muss auch keine geschäfte oder der gleichen mit mir machen xD


----------



## zergerus (23. Juni 2009)

@TE

so krass wie du es in deinem beispiel gezeigt hast, ist es mir ehrlich gesagt noch nie begegnet...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ikarus275 (23. Juni 2009)

Witzig ist vor allem, wenn das Englisch dieser Kinder genauso verschissen schlecht ist, wie ihr Deutsch. 
Sieht man ja hier im Forum.


----------



## Figetftw! (23. Juni 2009)

> Wort "Handy". Richtig hier handelt es sich um ein Deutsches Wort



Öhm nein. das wort handy ist ein englisches Adjektiv und bedeutet soviel wie "handlich" oder "griffig"
das Handy wie es im deutschen Sprachgebrauch genannt wird heißt auf Englisch "mobile phone" -> mobiles telefon



> Witzig ist vor allem, wenn das Englisch dieser Kinder genauso verschissen schlecht ist, wie ihr Deutsch.
> Sieht man ja hier im Forum.


ich bin auch so ein kind das gerne mal "lfm DD Naxx 10er clea run" in den Handelschannel postet. trozdem ist sowohl mein deutsch als auch mein englisch besser als das derjenigen die sich hier groß und breit darüber beschweren.

genau die selben benutzen auch gerne tolle fremdworte wie Justiz oder Legeslative, Iudikative, Exekutive Gewalt , Reform 
Konjunktur Programm obwohl das auch nur deteinische wörter sind (deutsch-latein)

Auch ein Großteil der Abkürzungen über die sich hier aufgeregt wird stehen im Handbuch von WoW und werden da auch erklärt (zB DD / Tank/ lfm/ wts/ lfg usw)


----------



## Dûké (Iron Fighters) (23. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es gut so wie es momentan ist!!! Die Englischen begriffe hören siche einfach schöner an und sind meist schneller und einfacher zu schrieben und die alten Hasen aus WoW kennen auch noch die ganzen Gebiets- und Instanzennamen von früher warum also aufhören damit? Nur um die deutsche sprache zu retten??? Geht mal auf die Straße was ihr da hört tut weh! WoW hat einfach wie viele anderen sachen einen eigenen Wortschatz und das ist weder falsch noch schuld daran das unsere Kultur den Rhein runter geht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathoth (23. Juni 2009)

Dann sag ich auch noch mal was,

das sich Sprache verändert, war ja schon immer so. Das ist nur nicht so aufgefallen, weil sich die Veränderung über Jahre oder sogar über Jahrhunderte hingezogen hat. In Ermangelung einer effektiven Verbreitungsform, dauerte alles ein bisschen länger. Heute schreibt man ja auch "für" und nicht "fuehr", wie vor einigen Jahrhunderten.
Also nichts ist so stetig, wie der Wandel.

Was natürlich aufstößt, ist das viele Leute keinen Wert mehr darauf legen sich verständlich auszudrücken. Es reicht vielen aus, das sie "irgendwie" verstanden werden. Ich muss ja nicht in ganzen Sätzen reden oder schreiben, meine Botschaft kommt ja trotzdem an. Man bedenke aber dabei, meine Botschaft ist nicht allgemein verständlich, sondern nur einer bestimmten Gruppe (Rollenspieler, Chat-Benutzer, Militärs, Ärzten ... usw.) zugänglich. 
Bedenklich wird das ganze, wenn die Benutzer (leider ist die Gruppe der Jugendlichen hier sehr hoch) solcher eingeschränkten Kommunikationen sich in die "normale" Welt trauen müssen, sprich, Konto eröffnen bei einer Bank, bewerben für einen Job allgemein, Kundengespräche führen, und andere nette Gelegenheiten.
Leider merkt man in der Praxis, das viele Probleme haben sich professionell und korrekt auszudrücken, ob nun schriflich oder verbal. Es gibt natürlich genug Leute, die da ohne Probleme unterscheiden können. Also geb ich die Hoffnung noch nicht auf. 
Ich glaube aber, das der Trend leider nicht mehr umzukehren ist. Und da auch eine Gegenströmung der Spracherhaltung so wie in Frankreich, Japan oder Finnland nicht existiert, oder auch nicht gewünscht ist, werden wir Wohl oder Übel damit leben müssen.


in diesem Sinne
der Nathoth


----------



## Pacster (23. Juni 2009)

viehdieb schrieb:


> Auf der Welt gehen wegen der Globalisierung soviele alte Sprachen verloren. Da hängt soviel GEschichte und Kultur dran. Das finde ich traurig.



Geschichte geht dadurch keine verloren weil man sie nach wie vor übersetzen kann. Kultur geht verloren weil neue Kultur geschaffen wird. Würden die Italiener heute alle Latein sprechen, gäbs kein italienisch und damit keine italienische Kultur. Kultur ist nunmal im Wandel....Kultur erfindet sich immer wieder neu und passt sich an veränderte Situationen(wie z.b. globalisierung) an....alles andere wäre Stillstand oder gar Rückschritt.


----------



## eimer07 (23. Juni 2009)

ist doch egal wie leute im Spiel reden. Solange es nicht im richtigen Leben so ist, interessiert es mich nicht.


----------



## Kritiker (23. Juni 2009)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Btw. Ich lebe in Holland, arbeite für eine amerikanische Firma, die hauptsprache auf arbeit ist englisch, in der Freizeit holländisch und zuhaus deutsch.
> Damit hätten wohl ein grossteil der engstirnigen deutschen ein Problem...


Mir wird hier nicht ganz klar, wen du mit "engstirnig" meinst. Ist es der Großteil der Bevölkerung oder sind es diejenigen, die in ihrer Freizeit Deutsch sprechen?
Außerdem wird mir hier nicht ganz klar, in welchem Zusammenhang du zu Hause bist. Hast du dort denn keine Freizeit?

Im Übrigen plädiere ich dafür, dass man bei Gesprächen mit gleichsprachigen Personen die Landessprache einsetzt und dazu gehören die Worte Hausmeister und Personalbüro. Gegenüber andersprachigen Personen sollte man das natürlich nicht tun, dann wäre es engstirnig. 

Deutsch ist eine so vielfältige Sprache, dass man sie doch bitte nicht mit englischen Begriffen verunglimpfen sollte. Aber aus dem Land der Dichter und Denker ist inzwischen ein zweites Amerika geworden. Da ist die Sprache nur eines von vielen Übeln, die den Weg über den Atlantik gefunden haben. Und das Schlimmste ist, man kann sich jenen Übeln gar nicht entziehen. Im Fernsehen gibt es schon eine Sendung, die die Situation richtig beschreibt, die heißt "Goodbye Deutschland".


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juni 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> oder: WTS [Grauer *Crap*] /whisp  me !  (<<< Möchte euch [Grauer *Crap*] verkaufen. Flüstert mich bei interesse an)
> oder: horde in IF *deff pls*   (<<< Die Horde greift Eisenschmiede an. Bitte verteidigen helfen.)



Genau darum geht es hier! Sachen wie IF und TB stören doch nicht, so hat das Spiel angefangen und weitergeführt von den Spielern, weil es früher keine anderen Namen dafür gab (ausser sie auszuschreiben, aber immerhin schreibt man ab und zu auch DE oder CH was auch immer).

Aber bitte!

[Grauer Crap] 

[Grauer Gegenstand], so viel länger dauert das nicht zum schreiben. Immerhin ist das mit der Tastatur und nicht von Hand, da dauern die ein zwei Buchstaben nur wenige Bruchteile einer Sekunde!

Seid doch nicht so faul!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (23. Juni 2009)

Nathoth schrieb:


> Was natürlich aufstößt, ist das viele Leute keinen Wert mehr darauf legen sich verständlich auszudrücken. Es reicht vielen aus, das sie "irgendwie" verstanden werden. Ich muss ja nicht in ganzen Sätzen reden oder schreiben, meine Botschaft kommt ja trotzdem an.




Die englische Sprache ist deutlich weniger differenziert als die deutsche....trotzdem funktioniert sie und sie kriegen was sie wollen. Ist halt die Frage ob man wirklich "die, der und das" braucht oder ob nicht ein Wort reicht.....


----------



## Heydu (23. Juni 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir erreichen so langsam den Punkt, an dem man den Thread schließen kann, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du GLAUBST^^


----------



## Jahmaydoh (23. Juni 2009)

viehdieb schrieb:


> Auch ein schönes Beispiel ist das Wort "Handy". Richtig hier handelt es sich um ein Deutsches Wort.



Mobiltelefon? Man könnte es also zB. auch Mobi abkürzen.
Und Handy bezeichnet eigentlich etwas anderes, nämlich das etwas "handlich" ist. Also kein deutsches Wort.

So könnte man mit tausenden von Wörtern und Begriffen argumentieren die sich in den deutschen Sprachgebrauch eingebürgert haben.
Sollte man das bei allen machen? Nein.
Sollte man das bei einigen machen? Ja, bitte.

OT:
Sollte man das in einem Spiel machen? Jain.
Sobald es Sinn macht und man nachvollziehen kann was mit einer Aussage gemeint ist dürfen ruhig enlische Wörter mit einfliessen. (IF,SW,Tank)
Das Problem ist nur: In WoW gibt es zu viele Leute die wahrscheinlich selbst nicht wissen, was mit einigen Abkürzungen und Anglizismen gemeint ist. Haben diejenigen dann sowieso Probleme einen gescheiten Satz zu bilden folgt sinn- und hirnloses Gebrabbel. 

Greez (huch^^)

PS: Ich finde das im RL wesentlich schlimmer. Kleines Beispiel: Ich suchte Magerquark im Supermarkt, was fand ich: Quark, MAGERSTYLE. o0!


----------



## NoVanis (23. Juni 2009)

Farstar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> ... wieso das so ist, keine Ahnung!?
> Ich finde das es sehr an Überhand genommen hat, und es ist zum Teil im Spiel sehr schlimm geworden wie es zum Beispiel im öffentlichen Chat zu lesen ist: _"ich come back nach Dalaran, kannst mich schnell healen pls, komm back mit der flagge pls, oder allys bei und in the base"_ u.s.w..
> ...


----------



## Heydu (23. Juni 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> für jemanden der des lesens befähigt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich bring dir jetzt ein neues wort bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


V-o-r-u-r-t-e-i-l

gelesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das kann genaus so ein Vorurteil sein
aber wem sag ich das...


----------



## Bummrar (23. Juni 2009)

Kenn ich gut, als ich vorhin durch Eiskrone flog, hat ein Spieler die ganze Zeit den Allgemeinchannel zugemüllt mit :
"Juwe bittet seine diehnste an. viele socken vorhanden"
find ich persönlich noch schlimmer als das "Denglisch"


----------



## snooze.G5 (23. Juni 2009)

1|\/||\/|3®    Ð13$3    £3µ73   Ð13   7074£  µ|\|   4µ&#402;93$(|-|£0$$3|\|    $1|\|Ð


----------



## Figetftw! (23. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ich bring dir jetzt ein neues wort bei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mir denk ich mal du hast mich ja immerhin zitiert, allerdings hege ich keinerlei vorurteile dir gegenüber. wenn das aus meinen post ungewollt ersichtlich geweorden ist bitte ich das zu entschuldigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und stell dir vor das wort kenn ich sogar schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cool oder?


----------



## Gnarak (23. Juni 2009)

Noch kurz und knapp dazu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-by4kveCbA


----------



## apu. (23. Juni 2009)

sepion schrieb:


> *wär* das bischen english net versteht



Das ist wohl die Antwort auf deine Frage...


----------



## Davidor (23. Juni 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> Schaut mal nach, wiso "Ratchet" noch nicht eingedeutscht wurde *g*



*hust* Es wurde eingedeutscht.....Rat*S*chet...

Naja, man wird diese Entwicklung nicht aufhalten können, auch wenn sie mir missfällt.


MFG Davidor

P.S: siehe letztes Zitat meiner Tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juni 2009)

verwechselt bitte nicht Anglizismen mit denglish oder einem Spieler der schon immer mit einem englischsprachigen Client spielt.
das sind zwei paar Schuhe.


Anglizismen: PC (personal computer) keiner sagt Heimrechner // realisieren (stammt von realize <-> etwas bemerken)// online vs anschnurr

denglisch: lfm heiler, warlock und ein hunter, Handy

engl.-sprachliche Clients: lfm, x-roads, undercity etc hat mit dem 2 obigen Punkten nix zu tun (sondern sind Erstprägungen, da dieses Spiel erstmal nur auf Englisch verfügbar war)

um diese kleinen feinen Unterschied wahrzunehmen und dies sprach zu transportieren, bedarf es nun mal einer sauberen Anwendung von sprachlichen Regeln - man will ja vom Großteil verstanden werden und nicht nur mit sich selbst kommunizieren. Widerspricht man nun dem, sollte man den wEg bis zur letzten Konsequenz zu Ende denken. 
Es würde keine weltweite Einheitssprache entstehen, sondern wiederum nur lokal begrenzte Abwandlungen, die sich, je gröszer der Abstand zwischen diesen Zellen sind, um so schwerer verständigen könnten. ergo Babylon lässt grüszen. 
Wir leben nun mal mit Paradoxien.


----------



## Lord Nazgul (23. Juni 2009)

Lool Wo ist WoW ein komplett ins Deutsche übersetzte Spiel? Warum heißen die Sets denn dann noch immer Tier0 bis Tier blubberblubbblubb?


----------



## NoVanis (23. Juni 2009)

mich störts allgemein weniger..

ich spiele zum beispiel mit englischem client, rede aber trotzdem natürlich deutsch mit den anderen spielern.
in der regel verwende ich dann auch die englischen städtenamen oder skillbezeichnungen, weil sie in 95% der fälle auch mal viel besser klingen!

beispiel: In Ironforge befindet sich die Flamme in der Hall of Explorers

oder      In Eisenschmiede befindet sich die Flamme in der Halle der Forscher


anderes beispiel;

             Wir treffen uns für den Stormwind- Raid in Stranglethorn Vale

oder      Wir treffen uns für den Sturmwind-Überfall im Schlingendornental 


ganz ehrlich die meisten übersetzungen klingen so dermaßen übertrieben kacke und hätten so nie implemetiert werden dürfen...
daher hab ich mich ganz klar für den englischen client entschieden, mich schon sehr dran gewöhnt und bereue es auch nicht.

klar hast du recht dass es manchmal übertrieben wird, aber die deutsche sprache stirbt sicher nit aus, weil man in einem spiel lieber die originalen englischen bezeichnungen oder skillnamen verwendet auch wenn sie grammatikalisch oftmals völlig falsch sind, weil es im englischen nen anderen satzbau gibt in der regel verglichen zum deutschen.


----------



## NoVanis (23. Juni 2009)

.


----------



## MadMat (23. Juni 2009)

Davidor schrieb:


> *hust* Es wurde eingedeutscht.....Rat*S*chet...
> 
> Naja, man wird diese Entwicklung nicht aufhalten können, auch wenn sie mir missfällt.
> 
> ...



Der Name wurde zum Glück nur um das "s" erweitert.

ratchet -> engl: Sperrgitter, Sperrklinke

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Und noch einmal (an div Leute): es geht NICHT um die Eigennamen!!!!! Es geht um sinnlose Verwendung und Vermischung von Worten und Wortsilben!


Grüße


----------



## Aragorn1994 (23. Juni 2009)

ramsleier schrieb:


> hach war das noch schön als "Sturmwind" "Storwmind" oder "Donnerfels" noch "Thunder Bluff" hiess.... *schnief*
> 
> /ironie off
> 
> ...


Ich glaube das ist dem TE auch zweitrangig.
Die Hauptstädte sind 8 Wörter die man dann eben kennt, aber nicht mein Beispiel unten, den darum geht es dem TE.

Aber es geht einem wirklich mittlerweile auf den nerv.
,, Lfm Archa 25, am besten Heiler und Tank, dann rdy for port and go´´. Das geht einem auf den Zeiger.


----------



## MadMat (23. Juni 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist dem TE auch zweitrangig.
> Die Hauptstädte sind 8 Wörter die man dann eben kennt, aber nicht mein Beispiel unten, den darum geht es dem TE.
> 
> Aber es geht einem wirklich mittlerweile auf den nerv.
> ,, Lfm Archa 25, am besten Heiler und Tank, dann rdy for port and go´´. Das geht einem auf den Zeiger.



für "and" noch ein "und" einsetzen und genau das ist es, was diejenigen meinen, denen sich die nackenhaare sträuben.


----------



## Heydu (23. Juni 2009)

snooze.G5 schrieb:


> 1|\/||\/|3®    Ð13$3    £3µ73   Ð13   7074£  µ|\|   4µ&#402;93$(|-|£0$$3|\|    $1|\|Ð



hast du zuviel gesoffen oder bist du auf crack? xD



Figetftw! schrieb:


> mir denk ich mal du hast mich ja immerhin zitiert, allerdings hege ich keinerlei vorurteile dir gegenüber. wenn das aus meinen post ungewollt ersichtlich geweorden ist bitte ich das zu entschuldigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo ne, ich meine es braucht einiges, um mich beleidigt werden zu lassen, da meine grenzen dafür viiieel weiter entfernt sind, als andere.

nur find ich bischen doof, sachen zu "erfinden" bzw. hinzuzufügen, die ich eig nicht mal daran gedacht hab. ich schreibe, was ich denke. bzw denke, bevor ich schreibe. Wenn ichs schreibe, dann schreib ichs auch so, wie ich denke!
Ich denke also bin ich^^ (passt nicht hier, aber is mir in den sinn gekommen xD)



Figetftw! schrieb:


> und stell dir vor das wort kenn ich sogar schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



woah, alda that is ja awesome!! I ha not gevusst, that sowhas possible is!
ih bi impressive


----------



## toryz (23. Juni 2009)

Hm ich glaub die meisten verwechseln Englisch mit Denglisch, Englisch ist eine Weltsprache ja, und es ist sicher nicht verkehrt wenn man sie beherrscht aber DENGLISCH versteht wohl außerhalb des deutschen Sprachraumes keine Sau und bringt somit (auch bei jeder so schlechten Wirtschaftslage) keinem etwas.

Also entweder redet man Deutsch oder Englisch aber die beiden Sprachen vermischen ist:
a.) Kompletter Blödsinn
b.) Vollkommen unnötig
c.) Irgendwie lächerlich....

Wenn man schreibt:
"Hey du Affe learn to play" 

kann es doch durchaus passieren das nicht einmal ein Deutscher (nehmen wir an er hat keine Englisch Kenntnisse) versteht. Von einem Ausländer reden wir da gar nicht erst, er weis vielleicht was "learn to Play" aussagen soll aber mit "hey du affe" kann er wohl nichts anfangen....

Und dieses Argument...von wegen es war mal ein komplett englisches Spiel....Gut, ja das mag sein aber es gibt ja mittlerweile eine deutsche Version, also?


----------



## boonfish (23. Juni 2009)

Farstar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> ... wieso das so ist, keine Ahnung!?



Ich würde mal sagen das ist auf die Globalisierung zurück zuführen.
Denn nicht nur MMORPGs oder die Gaming-Community allgemein wird von denglisch dominiert. Auch das deutsche Fernsehen und die deutsche Musikindustrie ist von dieser Mischmaschsprache nicht verschont geblieben.
Englisch ist heutzutage einfach extrem wichtig und jeder lernt die Sprache schon in der Schule, damit hat sich Englisch einfach bei der Jugend etapliert.
Englisch ist in und Englisch ist auch in Deutschland einfach überall, egal ob in der Zeitung, im Spielwarengeschäft oder vor allem im Elektronikbereich.

heute geht man shoppen.
man sucht Germanys next top model.
man regt sich über Manager und Marketing auf.
man hört Dolby surround mit dem 5.1 sound system.
und man treibt sich auf community sites von online role plying games rum. 
...

also denglish ist kein Phänomen welches nur in Onlinespielen einzug hält.


----------



## bma (23. Juni 2009)

naja es gibt viele wörter die in deutsch seltsam / komisch / ulkig / dumm anhören

z.B. UNTERSTADT   ---> Undercity   was hört sich besser an? :X

Tank oder Defensiv Krieger ?
Healer oder Heiler?
Mage oder Magierin?



naja EISENSCHMIEDE FTW


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2009)

Sprache lebt!!

sag ich dazu nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (23. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Sprache lebt!!
> 
> sag ich dazu nur
> 
> ...



sag bloss, steine leben auch

/Hand trifft Kopf kritisch

Ihr sterbt >.<


----------



## Faransol (23. Juni 2009)

toryz schrieb:


> Also entweder redet man Deutsch oder Englisch aber die beiden Sprachen vermischen ist:
> a.) Kompletter Blödsinn
> b.) Vollkommen unnötig
> c.) Irgendwie lächerlich....
> ...



da fängts doch schon an,
bei den abkürzungen

fast die meisten abkürzungen sind vom englischen abgeleitet...... z.B. Lol, Rofl,Thx, np, L2P^^ usw.

wenn in WoW nur noch deutsch zu sprechen wäre, müsste man auch die abkürzungen abschaffen oder einfach auch verdeutschen. Was aber kaum möglich ist weils in den Chat programmen ebenso schon oft gebraucht wird.

bb bzw wiedersehen 
fara


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juni 2009)

Warum immernoch welche mit den Städtenamen kommen... *augenrollt* 


Es geht hier um: "Suchen noch 1 Healer 4 VH dann go!"


1. Healer und Heiler unterscheidet sich beim schreiben von der Länge her nicht.
2. Anstatt einer vier (oder halt eben 4 für 'for') kann man 2 Tasten mehr drücken um 'für' zu schreiben.
3. VH, diese Instanz ist aus der neusten Erweiterung und da sind die Namen schon deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man den Namen umbedingt abkürzen muss, dann folglich VF (Violette Festung)
4 Go=Los! Bloss eine Taste mehr!


----------



## Figetftw! (23. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> woah, alda that is ja awesome!! I ha not gevusst, that sowhas possible is!
> ih bi impressive


haha denglisch 4 life xD
für alle die es evtl nicht verstehen : Oha, alter das ist ja großartig!! Ich habe nicht gewusst, das so etwas möglich ist! ich bin beeindruckt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Also entweder redet man Deutsch oder Englisch aber die beiden Sprachen vermischen ist:
> a.) Kompletter Blödsinn
> b.) Vollkommen unnötig
> c.) Irgendwie lächerlich....
> ...


Aber du sagst nicht :"lass uns in die Mensa essen gehen" oder? weil das wäre dann ja Latein und Deutsch = BÖSE!!!! Mensa= Tisch
davon gäbe es hunderte beispiele also immerschön den Ball flach halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie es schon einige gesagt haben : Sprachen ändern sich man sagt ja heutzutage auch wieder Porree und nicht Lauchgemüse oder Tolliete und nicht Lokus ^^  (Adolf Hitler hatte mal alle Französischen und Englischen Fremdworte verboten weil er die deutsche sprache "rein" halten wollte)


----------



## Valiel (23. Juni 2009)

Kordula schrieb:


> Das mit dem Englisch ist ja recht schön und gut aber man kanns übertreiben.
> Wenn einer was von Heal oder Tank redet ok.... alles noch im grünen Bereich
> aber dann gehts los.Wusste lange nicht was lfg oder omg heisst.Genau so warum looten und nicht plündern.
> Wir leben echt im Plemm Plemm Land und müssen jeden Scheiss übernehmen von den Amerikanern ob es Sinn macht oder nicht.
> ...



Man kann von den Jugendlichen aber auch nicht sonderlich viel erwarten. Die Medien machen es denen doch vor. Und die Eltern kümmerts nicht. Und die Politik? Was soll man dazu sagen. Ich gehe davon aus das die Umerziehung noch lange nicht vorbei ist. Es ist definitiv so gewollt, das wir so werden wie die Amerikaner. Nur komisch das die dort Patriotistisch ohne ende sind. Darf man hier nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nuja, am ende bleibt eine Gesellschaft wie in Deutschland, in der jeder wegschaut und es keinen kümmert irgendwelche Werte die unser Land mal ausgemacht haben zu vertreten oder zu schützen.

Aber wen interessierts? Ist doch egal! Gibt wichtigeres! Scheiss auf solche Dinge! Braucht keiner! Wir leben ja nicht 1940, richtig? Genau!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Juni 2009)

Entweder soll man Englisch sprechen oder Deutsch (am besten Fehlerfrei, ich hasse Leute die meinen Rechtschreibung würde für sie nicht gelten)... aber NICHT mischen... solche Leute ignoriere ich generell sofort und unaufhörlich, ich verlange das man anständig mit mir redet und mir nicht irgendwelchen kranken Scheiß um die Ohren schlägt...
Das hat auch was mit "Respekt" zu tun aber da dies so unbekannt ist wie "Gute Manieren" mache ich mir da keine Hoffnungen mehr das da noch etwas produktives bei rumkommt...


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juni 2009)

Es ist so schön mit anzuschauen das jegliche Entwicklung oder Dinge, die man erkennt (lernen), z.b. Anglizismen, denglsich in einem Anschnurrspiel und oder Gesellschaft, das der Zeitpunkt dessen erst möglich war/ist im Zeitfenster dessen der dies bemerkt.
Das heißt der unerschütterliche Glaube im/vom ewigen Fortschritt. Damit versperrt man sich selbst jegliche objektive Betrachtung der Dinge udn damit die Möglichkeit aus Fehlern zu lernen. 

es ist ein Plätschern an der Oberfläche mehr nicht. Und das eigentliche Gefährliche daran ist, dasz diese Oberflächlichkeit  als Weisheit letzter Schluss verkauft wird, als Essenz dessen was ein beschäftigt.

Ob dies nun Zeitgeist ist oder ein roter Faden unserer Menschheit, kann sich jeder selbst bei einem guten Glas Rotwein mit leckerem Käse beantworten.

so long, and thx 4 all the fish


----------



## Morcan (23. Juni 2009)

HolyPriest-Sírina schrieb:


> /2 looking for heal, tank, dd for obsi 10er, /w me alles noch gesucht



Da komm ich auch immer durcheinander...immer wenn ich diesen "me" anflüstern will steht da, dass er garnicht online ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2hfp54 (23. Juni 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Aber es geht einem wirklich mittlerweile auf den nerv.
> ,, Lfm Archa 25, am besten Heiler und Tank, dann rdy for port and go´´. Das geht einem auf den Zeiger.



Da bekommst du eine Unterschrift von mir für. An den Stellen muss es möglich sein, sich auf die deutschen Begriffe zu verlassen. Es ist weder notwendig in kurzer Zeit wichtige Informationen zu transportieren noch sind es seit dem Start des Spiels eingebürgerte Wörter.

Ich bin auch für die deutsche Sprache, aber das Extrem wie in Frankreich, wo offiziell auch der Burger bei MacDonalds übersetzt wurde muss es nicht sein. Den gesunden Mittelweg finden leider viele in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bye


----------



## Heydu (23. Juni 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> haha denglisch 4 life xD
> für alle die es evtl nicht verstehen : Oha, alter das ist ja großartig!! Ich habe nicht gewusst, das so etwas möglich ist! ich bin beeindruckt
> 
> 
> ...



uaah du schwein

hahst inn där änglitsch schtunte gud auvgebast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Entweder soll man Englisch sprechen oder Deutsch (am besten Fehlerfrei, ich hasse Leute die meinen Rechtschreibung würde für sie nicht gelten)... aber NICHT mischen... solche Leute ignoriere ich generell sofort und unaufhörlich, ich verlange das man *anständig mit mir redet *und mir nicht irgendwelchen kranken *Scheiß* um die Ohren schlägt...
> Das hat auch was mit "Respekt" zu tun aber da dies so unbekannt ist wie "Gute Manieren" mache ich mir da keine Hoffnungen mehr das da noch etwas produktives bei rumkommt...



Ertappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (23. Juni 2009)

Is doch nicht schlimm, wenn man manche Wörter auf Englisch sagt oder schreibt.
Die Englischen Wörter sind zu 80% kürzer und man kann sie so schneller aussprechen oder schreiben.
Vor allem im PvP ist das sinnvoll.
z.B. sag ich ,,bin im stealth" und nicht ,,bin im Verstohlenheitsmodus"
Naja, könnte unendlich viele Beipiele nennen.. ich benutze englische Wörter einfach, weil sie kürzer sind.
so is es für mich angenehmer zu spielen.
Man schreibt ja nur in games so und nicht im Aufsatz oder?


----------



## ichPWNdicke (23. Juni 2009)

sepion schrieb:


> es ist doch kein problem
> wär das bischen english net versteht
> na für den tuts mir dan leid
> 
> ...



.....yeah....


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juni 2009)

wo ist mein kopf heute?!

okay man kann sich ja über alles aufregen aber .)

sich nur aufregen, bringt nix und schon gar keine veränderung, ausser die förderung des eigenen herzinfarkts 

wenn euch das stört, macht es wie ich (pvp server nix mit rp):
"suche hässlichen krieger/todesritter/paladin etc, der sich gern verprügeln lässt und aggressiv durchs leben geht, dazu noch ein Auahändler für XYZ"

okay man tippt vielleicht 10s länger als "lfm tank, dd" aber es zahlt sich aus. ersten bekommt man nix von der stange, sprich keine leute die recountsüchtig, itemgeil sind oder unter zeitdruck stehen oder 1337 imbaroxxor "kiddies", die in ihrer art des auftretens ihr rebellionsphase befriedigen wollen.

weiter gibt es ein nachahmeffekt. somit leistet man ein kleinen beitrag zu dem was man eigentlich ändern will oder was einen stört. 

warum ich das einwerfe? weil hier viel von vormachen, vorbild reden... sie sehen es im TV, radio etc ... werdet zu eurem eigenen vorbild und rennt net immer allen hypes nach. fangt an eure eigene persönlichekit zu prägen und nicht prägen zulassen...
es wird so getan als ob man nur ohnmächtig daneben stehen kann udn nur nach dem bushprinzip leben kann: entweder mit uns oder gegen uns. dies ist eine sehr arme weltsicht....


----------



## Durzan (23. Juni 2009)

Najo viele hier haben recht aber viele auch nicht . Ich verstehe nicht was daran so schlimm ist Deutsch und Englisch mitteinander zu Vermixxen schließlich waren vorher alle Namen auf Englisch . Hauptstädte so wie wichtige Personen in der Wow Geschichte bis Blizzard dann auf die tolle Idee kam alles zu verdeutschen . Ist mir heut noch ein Rätsel wie man Namen verdeutschen kann . Und Worte wie  tanken pullen ,healen etc haben sich irgendwann mal eingebürgert weil Wow ja eig früher mehr Englisch als Deutsch war. Es ist nunmal die am meist gesprochenste Sprache der Welt . Wer damit ein Problem hat soll sich damit abfinden oder die Leute ignorieren auch wenn es die Mehrzahl aller Spieler ist die man dann ignoriert

So das wollte ich mal los werden denn wenn man manche Kommentare hier ließt wird einem echt schlecht mit der Zeit.


So Long


----------



## Mediveh (23. Juni 2009)

english ist nicht die meist gesprochene sprache der welt chinesisch is die meistgesprochene sprache und zum thema english ich finde english an sich gut aber man sollte nicht beides mischen und vor allem sollte man erstmal richtig deutsch lernen bevor man beides mixxt XD der großteil kann nicht mal wen von wenn unterscheiden oder den von denn etc also sprecht entweder deutsch oder english das is mein standpunkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (23. Juni 2009)

Dieser Sprachmix dürfte im Zuge der Globalisierung kaum zu stoppen sein. Ebenfalls nicht, wenn man bedenkt, dass die "Generation Internet" gezwungendermaßen englisch lernt. Ohne fundierte Englischkenntnise hat man es im Berufsleben bekanntlich sehr schwer. Ich denke gerade weil jugendliche von heute so oft und viel mit einer Fremdsprache hantieren müssen, kommt es leicht zu einer solchen Verquierlung. Ein wie ich finde, harmloses und natürliches Phänomen. 

Vor einigen Jahrzehnten wurde viel Wert darauf gelegt, seine Muttersprache und Wort und Schrift perfekt zu beherrschen. Im Zuge der Globalisierung wird mitterlweile eher Wert darauf gelegt, wieviele Sprachen - aber mindestens englisch - sprechen zu können. Das bei Quantität oftmals die Qualität leidet, ist ebenfalls nicht ungewöhnlich.

Warum gerade in WoW eine solche ver-Denglischung eintrifft? Ich denke das liegt eindeutig an der Zielgruppe. Junge Menschen, die auf Sprachänderungen wesentlich flexibler reagieren und diese annehmen. Ich denke nicht, dass der Hauptgrund ist, cool wirken zu wollen. Zumal der Grundfaktor für den Einzug in WoW sicherlich der ist, dass die Entwickler und ein Großteil der Spieler aus dem englisch-sprachigen Raum kommen. So ist es zwangsläufig, dass Informationen und Anregungen oftmals nur in englisch verfügbar sind und zuerst auf Englisch veröffentlicht werden. 

Sicher es gibt immer Extremfälle. Auch einige Fälle bei dem man sich sicher sein kann, dass der Gegenüber keinen blassen Schimmer hat, wie das Wort eigentlich  korrekt geschrieben wird. Aber mal Hand aufs Herz: Jeder von uns nutzt ausländische Sprache, oftmals sogar ohne es zu wissen oder es bewusst wahr zu nehmen.


----------



## Kerby499 (23. Juni 2009)

> Es ist nunmal die am meist gesprochenste Sprache der Welt



Naja, nicht ganz ^^


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juni 2009)

also ob es globalisierung erst seit 20/40/200 jahren gibt, erweitert mal euren horizont
das so ein nonsens argument, um die eigen faulheit und unwissenheit zurechtfertigen 

wo seht ihr jemand im TV sagen:
"Heute i'm nicht good gelaunt, but it war schon schlimmer"
ausser bei barbara saalhirsch .)


----------



## Antonio86 (23. Juni 2009)

Naja was soll man denn erwarten das Spiel war ja am Anfang schließlich Englisch.
Die Leute schreiben lieber auf Englisch.
Ich selbst schreibe auch Heal statt Heilung.Und ich finde Ironforge hört sich 1000x besser an als Eisenschmiede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wishmaste (23. Juni 2009)

Denys schrieb:


> Wir leben ja nicht mehr im Jahr 1940
> 
> Vor allem ist das Deutsch Englisch gemixte auch kürzer und somit schneller zu schreiben. Wenn man entweder zu faul zum schreiben ist oder nicht viel zeit dazu hat.



Wenn wir im Jahre 1940 leben würden und Du würdest deutsche Sprache mit englischer Sprache vermischen, hätte man Dir sofort in den Kopf geschossen!


----------



## Seryma (23. Juni 2009)

Naja, die Englischen Wörter sind eingewöhnt...

es bleibt für immer Ironforge, Stormwind, Thunderbluff, Undercity usw...

auch gegen Heal, HoT, DoT, DMG hab ich nix^^ hat sich halt einfach eingedeutscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (23. Juni 2009)

Das sind Leute die nichts halbes und nichts ganzes können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon grausam, da muss ich dem TE zustimmen (als ehemaliger Deutsch Lk'er)


----------



## Bobbysir (23. Juni 2009)

sepion schrieb:


> es ist doch kein problem
> wär das bischen english net versteht
> na für den tuts mir dan leid
> 
> ...




genau darum geht es "*wayne*"
ich kann es nicht mehr hören oder lesen.
überall hört man " ist doch wayne"
übersetzte es mal und schau was schneller zu schreiben ist !
mich nervt es auch wenn in einem satz 4 wörter drin sind aus dem englischen.
oder abkürzungen, wo derjenige es mir nichtmal sagen kann was es auf deutsch heist.
ich hab das gefühl, das die kinder von heute mal den großen kerl raushängen wollen.


----------



## Antonio86 (23. Juni 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Das sind Leute die nichts halbes und nichts ganzes können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das hat nichts damit zutun. Nur weil man bisschen "mixed" wird man gleich als blöd abgestempelt...
Die Englische Wörter sind einfach kürzer und hören sich besser an.
*hust*sturmwind ;D *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antonio86 (23. Juni 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Das sind Leute die nichts halbes und nichts ganzes können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das hat nichts damit zutun. Nur weil man bisschen "mixed" wird man gleich als blöd abgestempelt...
Die Englische Wörter sind einfach kürzer und hören sich besser an.
*hust*sturmwind ;D *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antonio86 (23. Juni 2009)

Sry Lag bitte einmal löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (23. Juni 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Das sind Leute die nichts halbes und nichts ganzes können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sprach Obi-*Lan*-Kenobi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juni 2009)

Sturmwind
Stormwind
=
Gleichlange Wörter @Antonio86 (:


----------



## Bobbysir (23. Juni 2009)

Antonio86 schrieb:


> Das hat nichts damit zutun. Nur weil man bisschen "mixed" wird man gleich als blöd abgestempelt...
> Die Englische Wörter sind einfach kürzer und hören sich besser an.
> *hust*sturmwind ;D *hust*
> 
> ...




für dich hört es sich besser an, nur ich kenne es nicht anders als eisenschmiede.
wenn ich leute sehe die das schreiben, versuche ich immer mal raus zu bekommen wie alt sie sind.
es sagt alles, sind meist von 14 bis 17.
schon komisch oder ?


----------



## zwergeromatiko (23. Juni 2009)

Ich finde das ganze mit dem Denglish okay wenn es sich in Grenzen hält.
Also ein einfaches "Lfg Naxxramas nehme auch eine angfangene ID Loot Sollte ffa sein muss aber nicht" okay.
Aber wenn ich dann auf einem RP!! -Server (Der Rat von Dalaran) im /2 Channel !! lesen muss : lfg tu hc daylie oder nhc auch min 2k dps dann reicht es mir langsam 

Edit   Übersetzung ist wohl nicht notwenidg aber zur Sicherheit : LookingForGroup (sollte klar sein) tu= Turm Utgarde hc= heroic daylie ist auch klar nhc = nicht heroic 2k dps = schadenswertung


----------



## kogrash (23. Juni 2009)

Hm,
ich finde die Schreibweise in WoW eigentlich ganz lustig. Und interessant.

In WoW befinden wir uns in einer kleinen abgeschlossenen Welt, die ihre eigene (Fach-)Sprache hat. Die setzt sich wiederum zu großen Teilen aus normalem Netzslang, MMO-Slang, Leetspeak etc. zusammen. Das diese Worte und Abkürzungen englischen Ursprungs sind liegt natürlich an der Geschichte der MMOs und des Internets. Dazu kommt dann noch etwas WoW-eigenes (wie zB Orte: XR, UC,...). Die Sprache in WoW ist also nur ein Teil eines viel größeren Ganzen. Aus WoW die Insel des guten Deutsch im großen Ozean Internet zu machen wäre schon witzig. Zumal es ja ein amerikanisches Spiel ist.

Dazu ist die Sprache, wie gesagt, auch zu einem guten Teil einfach eine Fachsprache. Ich denke fast jeder WoW (MMO)-Spieler weltweit versteht "tank, lfg, pull, dot, aggro, lol". Und jemand ohne MMO-Kenntnisse versteht auch als "native english speaker" nix. Andererseits verwende ich den WoW-Slang so gut wie nie außerhalb von WoW - wieso auch. Ich bin schon fast versucht zu sagen: Wenn ich nach Azeroth komme, um Urlaub von der Realität zu machen - dann gehört da auch die WoW-Sprache zu. Im England-Urlaub will ich ja auch englisch hören und sprechen!
Letztlich gilt: Sprache dient der Kommunikation. Wenn die klappt, ist der Hauptzweck schon mal erfüllt.

Wer für die Reinheit der deutschen Sprache kämpfen will, sollte vielleicht nicht gerade in WoW anfangen. Er könnte mir auch einfach erstmal folgenden Satz in deutsch wiedergeben: Ich hab mir gestern im ICE dank meinem neuen Laptop mit Pentium Quad-Core und Windows 7 das letzte Basketball Playoffspiel von Alba Berlin in der o2 World per Stream ansehen können!

Rechtschreibung, egal in welcher Sprache, ist natürlich ein anderes Problem.


----------



## Anduris (23. Juni 2009)

Bobbysir schrieb:


> genau darum geht es "*wayne*"
> ich kann es nicht mehr hören oder lesen.
> überall hört man " ist doch wayne"
> übersetzte es mal und schau was schneller zu schreiben ist !
> ...


Aha du meinst, dass nur Kinder so schreiben? Da haste aber echt mal keine Ahnung.

Achja Kogrash du hast absolut Recht!! Genau das denke ich auch!!


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juni 2009)

"hören sich besser an" 
das lasse ich einfach mal im raum stehen

da fällt mir noch was zur sprachbeherrschung ein:

allein die tatsache das man ironische udn satirische text oder fetze vorher deklarieren muss mit /ironie on off ist schon ein anzeichen dafür das viele das richtige lesen verlernt oder es nicht gelernt haben. und dann noch 2 sprachen zu mixen wo man mit verlaub die eigene sprach so wenig beherrscht, halte ich persönlich für eine babylonische entwicklung und hat weder was mit globalisierung noch mit berechneter sparsamkeit (wie einige usn glaubhaft vermitteln wollen), noch mit einer vereinigung aller sprachen zu tun.


edit: muss demvorposter zustimmen. die verwendung von ausdrücken wie wayne etc kann man so einer speziellen altersgruppe nicht zu ordnen...


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juni 2009)

Bobbysir schrieb:


> es sagt alles, sind meist von 14 bis 17.
> schon komisch oder ?



Finde ich etwas kurz gesagt. 

Ich würde das eher als "Zur Schurle gehend" und Berufstätig ansehen. Wer arbeitet, wird wahrscheinlich schon von da her kein 1337 RoxXor sein. Ein Schüler ist da eher gefährdet, wobei damit natürlich nicht alle Arbeitenden und alle Schüler gemeint sind!


----------



## zwergeromatiko (23. Juni 2009)

kogrash schrieb:


> Wer für die Reinheit der deutschen Sprache kämpfen will, sollte vielleicht nicht gerade in WoW anfangen. Er könnte mir auch einfach erstmal folgenden Satz in deutsch wiedergeben: Ich hab mir gestern im ICE dank meinem neuen Laptop mit Pentium Quad-Core und Windows 7 das letzte Basketball Playoffspiel von Alba Berlin in der o2 World per Stream ansehen können!
> 
> Rechtschreibung, egal in welcher Sprache, ist natürlich ein anderes Problem.



Damit hast du allerdings Recht das ist leider ein Problem allerdings finde ich das wenn jeder diese Begriffe benutzt was meistens der Fall ist, dann ist es vollkommen in Ordnung da es jeder versteht


----------



## Azuriel (23. Juni 2009)

ich für meinen teil benutze englische gegenstandsnamen, sowie zaubernamen, talente, ja sogar mein ganzes spiel ist in englisch. warum? weil ich kein deutsch kann? sicher nicht. viele anleitungen und nützliche kleine programme sind in englisch. deswegen hab ich keine lust, immer alle namen usw. zu übersetzen, wobei auch manche übersetzungen einfach lächerlich klingen. das hat nichts mit cool zu tun oder sonstiges. aber vielleicht kommt ihr in ein paar jahren auch dahinter, dass man mit engstirnigkeit und "ach menno, warum gibts das denn nicht komplett in deutsch" nicht sehr weit kommt.


----------



## DarkSaph (23. Juni 2009)

Gewisse Abkürzungen haben sich etabliert, von daher finde ich deren Verwendung nicht schlimm. Es gibt allerdings immer wieder solche seltsamen Konstruktionen wie "1k Winter". Blos heißt die Zone im Englischen nicht Onethousand Winter sondern Lake Wintergrasp. 

Die Verwendung des Englischen Cliet finde ich zumindest aus der Sicht eines Raiders durchaus verständlich. Die besten Guides sind auf Englisch geschrieben, genauso sind die besten Seiten zum Thema Theorycrafting (Schon wieder so ein Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) auf Englisch. Ich finde es wesentlich lecihter, sofort den Englischen Client zur Verfügung zu haben, als die Skills erst übersetzen zu müssen, zumal es sich oft nur um Sinngemäße Übersetzungen handelt.


----------



## SchokoMac (23. Juni 2009)

hmm nja das mit den englischen zeug und den vielen abkürzungen ist schon nervig..

besonders für Anfänger ingame ist es besonders schwer da den Durchblick zu behalten..

ich kann mich noch ganz gut errinern als ich von einen Freund in die Gruppe eingeladen wurde, daraufhin kamm sofort /sw SSC Hydross

SSC was das ? CSS ? Counter Strike Source ?o.O

ein "langer" englischer Name mit 3 Buchstaben angekürtzt.. -.-"


----------



## Manitu2007 (23. Juni 2009)

wieso musst du hier den oberlehrer spielen?

was hört sich besser an:

dass in der klammer ist die Übersetzung 


 Mein Chef (Vorgesetzer) teilt mir in einer E-Mail (Elektronische Post) am PC (Personal Computer) mit  dass ich ein Meeting (Zusammentreffen/Konferenz) habe.

Ich weiss ja nicht deine Generation (ich gehöre zur 25+ Fraktion) aber frag mal deine Eltern wie diese damals Gesprochen haben..da würde unsere Jugend sich nur noch an den Kopf fassen und dass würde immer so weiter gehen.

Die Sprache entwickelt sich halt und die Weltsprache ist nun mal englisch.

In anderen Löndern gibt es vieleichtz Franzenglisch oder Polenglisch what ever (wie auch immer)

mfg

Manitu

ps: dieser Beitrag kann spuren von Ironie enthalten

pps: in bezug auf WoW hat das Spiel nun mal seine eigene Sprache entwickelt ist bei RoM und HdRO sicherlich genau so


----------



## Nathoth (23. Juni 2009)

Zitat:"Die meist gesprochene Sprache mit 885 Millionen Sprechern ist chinesisch (Mandarin).

Dann folgt spanisch mit 360 Millionen Muttersprachlern. Mit Zweitsprachlern beläuft sich die Zahl auf rund 420 Millionen.

Erst dann folgt englisch mit 340 Millionen weltweit als Muttersprache, mit den Zweitsprachlern allerdings sind es 510 Millionen."
(vielen Dank an Renate Blaes, die das so toll recherchiert hat)


English ist "nur" die am weitesten verbreitete Sprache. 

Was einige Mitschreiber hier meinen ( und natürlich der Threadersteller^^), ist aber das man sich doch auf eine Sprache einigen könnte und diese dann aber auch korrekt benutzt. In Online-Spielen und Chats wird aber eine Sprache geschrieben die sich aus Zerstückelungen, durch Faulheit entstandenen, dümmlich zusammen gesetzten Wortfetzen und falsch übersetzten "Wörtern" zusammensetzt. 

Wenn sich English schon sooo toll und besser anhört als Deutsch, dann doch bitte auch mit richtiger Schreibweise und Kontext. Auch English hat eine Rechtschreibung und eine Grammatik. 
Es ist ja sehr schön, das sich der Großteil der Weltbefölkerung mit English verständigen kann, aber es sollte doch etwas darüber hinaus gehen nur Hauptsätze bilden zu können die maximal 3 Wörter enthalten.


----------



## Nexilein (23. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Die Sprache entwickelt sich halt und die Weltsprache ist nun mal englisch.
> 
> pps: in bezug auf WoW hat das Spiel nun mal seine eigene Sprache entwickelt ist bei RoM und HdRO sicherlich genau so



/sign

Solange es nicht überhand nimmt ist ein wenig Denglisch durchaus in Ordnung und sollte eigentlich auch keinen stören. Was ich viel schlimmer finde ist, dass man immer häufiger auf Leute trifft die scheinbar in jeder Sprache Probleme haben sich einigermaßen korrekt auszudrücken.

Bei Konstrukten wie "Kann mir *nen* Schneider Beruf posten" geht mir viel eher der Hut hoch. Und das eben nicht wegen dem Wort "posten".


----------



## MadMat (23. Juni 2009)

bma schrieb:


> naja es gibt viele wörter die in deutsch seltsam / komisch / ulkig / dumm anhören
> 
> z.B. UNTERSTADT   ---> Undercity   was hört sich besser an? :X
> 
> ...



FAIL! das ist KEIN Denglisch!

@Darksaph: richtig, einige namen sind so wie sie sind. "1k winter" heisst nicht "onetousend winter" sondern korrekt "1 kilo winter", weil man
ja leider auch  1k gold möchte und nicht 1000 gold. k = kilo als menge - nicht zu verwecheseln mit "kg" für gewicht. das "k" bedeutet immernoch KILO, genau wie "g" giga (oder neudeutsch/englisch: "gig", wenn es um bytes geht).

@ SSC vs CSS. ja, ging mir auch so und ich gebe zu ich hab mich vor kurzem auch wieder geirrt, als es um die TiefKühlung ging -> "TK". "FDS" ist anscheinend 1 Buchstabe zu lang.


Mein Dank und Gruss an dieser Stelle an alle Raidleiter, die sich bemühen alles gut zu erklären. Kenne sogar Raidleiter, die sagen klar: "Wie heist der Mob/die Fertigkeit auf Deutsch? Hab engl. Client."

Grüße


----------



## barbarella (23. Juni 2009)

Ricardodiaz schrieb:


> 1.Das mit deiner Tochter und WOW kommt noch früh genug...glaubs mir^^
> 2.Du solltest dir wirklich jetzt schon Sorgen um deine Tochter auf dem Arbeitsmarkt machen, die Zukunft sieht schwarz aus....momentan zumindest
> 3.Da Jeder "normale" Jugendliche "Denglish" benutzt wird deine Tochter auch englische ausdrücke im Alltag benutzen, es ist ja nicht so, dass "Denglish" nur in Wow gesprochen wird
> 4.Ich hoffe ich bin dir nicht zu nahe getreten^^




was heisst denn bitte jeder normale Jugendliche? das hört sich für mich fast so an als ob jemand der ein vernünftiges Deutsch spricht nicht normal sei...

verstanden wurde hier wohl nicht daß sich eine Tochter die ein vernünftiges Deutsch und vorzugsweise vernünftiges Englisch spricht sich weniger sorgen machen muss als jemand dem der gong zum break schlägt und nachdem das dämliche geschichte over ist die alte ausm ghetto checkt...

aber was hilft es sich darüber sorgen zu machen oder gar ärgern.... der gebildete Mensch scheint vom Aussterben bedroht zu sein


----------



## HellsBells90 (23. Juni 2009)

Farstar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> ... wieso das so ist, keine Ahnung!?
> Ich finde das es sehr an Überhand genommen hat, und es ist zum Teil im Spiel sehr schlimm geworden wie es zum Beispiel im öffentlichen Chat zu lesen ist: _"ich come back nach Dalaran, kannst mich schnell healen pls, komm back mit der flagge pls, oder allys bei und in the base"_ u.s.w..
> ...



ich glaube das die wenigsten von den leuten, diese sprache auch im rl benutzen

es ist teilweise einfach schneller, wenn man aufm BG ist
ich benutze das wort back z.b. auch, wie andere wörter die mir jetzt nicht einfallen wollen^^

in solchen, ich sag mal extremen ausführungen wie:_allys bei uns in the base, _habe ich es weder gelesen noch benutzt

aber ich denke das ist gewöhnungssache, genau wie diese ingame wörter mob oder wipe


----------



## torpedo979 (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich spiele eigentlich nur auf Englisch weil ich die Übersetzungen der englischen Begriffe/Namen teilweise grauenhaft finde.
(hab auch berufstechnisch mit Übersetzen zu tun und bin wohl deswegen etwas empfindlich)

Problematisch war das Ganze, als ich noch auf der Arguswacht gespielt habe, schon aber den englischen Client aufgespielt hatte.
Naja - Ende vom Lied war, das ich meine ganzen Ally-Chars (und nur um solche handelte es sich auf der Arguswacht) gelöscht habe und
ausschließlich Horde gespielt habe. (Zunächst auf The Maelstrom, mittlerweile auf Arathor - beide EU-Server).

Da das Spiel eigentlich aus dem englischen Sprachraum kommt und sozusagen das "Original" Englisch ist, sehe ich nicht ein, warum ich
mir die teilweise verschandelten Übersetzungen antun muss.

Just my 2 cents  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
Masamoone
Lvl 80 Tauren Krieger
Arathor - EU


----------



## Nathoth (23. Juni 2009)

@MadMat, leider falsch ... Kilo heißt schon immer 1000. Die Grundeinheit ist das Gramm und danach können diverse Vorsilben wie Milli oder Kilo oder Dezi benutzt werden ..., womit die ach so tolle Abkürzung 1k Winter garnicht mal so schlecht geworden ist, wenn man thousand Wintergrasp oder eintausend ... zu Grunde legt.
Was das Abkürzungsgewirr aber nicht wirklich besser macht.

der kugscheissende Nathoth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilrallae (23. Juni 2009)

Einzig wo es mich ebenfalls ein wenig stört, ist bei den Fachausdrücken diverser Skills und Fähigkeiten der Charaktere.
Sicherlich hebt sich dieses Problem für den Anwender durch Übung mit der Zeit von selbst aus, aber anfänglich ist es doch nicht ganz einfach zu definieren was mit manchen Beschreibungen gemeint ist.
Dort wäre es in der Tat wünschenswert beim schreiben mancher Guides o.ä. auf die deutschen Tooltips zurückgegriffen wird.
(sonst könnten sich die Schreiber dessen die Arbeit auch gleich ganz sparen und lediglich einen Link zu Elitejerks posten)


----------



## Bellthane (23. Juni 2009)

Ich denke die Problematik kommt von daher, dass es das Spiel anfangs nur auf Englisch gab und deshalb viele Leute die englischen Begriffe lernen musste. Zudem stören sich viele Leute nicht an den denglischen Ausdrücken, die gehören halt schon zu unserer Sprache, sondern grundsätzlich an der allgemeinen Ignoranz mancher Leute, die Grammatik beider Sprachen zu beachten. Der Großteil redet sich dann darauf hinaus, dass sie Legastheniker seien, dass trifft aber nur auf einige wenige zu. Würden diese Leute einfach mal mehr deutsche Texte, wie zb Zeitung etc, lesen, wird auch diese Problematik bekämpft.

Ich habe nichts gegen solche Leute, weil ich deren Posts dann meistens ignoriere oder über mich ergehen lasse, weil selbst Freunde von mir mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung und Grammatik auf Kriegsfuß stehen.

Zusammenfassend bleibt nur zu sagen:"Scheißt euch net ins Hemd, wartet mal darauf wie sich eure Kinder unterhalten." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMat (23. Juni 2009)

Und noch einmal -.- wann verstehen es endlich alle?

Es geht NICHT um Übersetzungen an sich! Lest bitte mal mehrere Beiträge, bevor ihr postet!
Eigennamen sind Eingennamen und deren Übersetzung/Anpassung gefällt auch nicht allen, die gegen sinnloses Denglisch sind.
*
Also nochmal: Übersetzungen der Ortsnamen wie "Ironforge" oder "Crossroads" sind KEIN Denglisch.*

Grüße


----------



## Maleas (23. Juni 2009)

Der Gebrauch einer Sprache unterscheidet uns vom Tier. Der Mensch konnte nur deshalb in der Evolutionskette ganz nach oben klettern, weil er gelernt hat, wie man Wissen weitergeben und niederschreiben kann. Die Vielfalt der Sprachen ist genauso wichtig wie die Vielfalt der Arten. Vielfalt belebt und fördert eine Entwicklung. Seit der "Globalisierung" und der weltweiten Vernetzung hat sich natürlich die englische Sprache als Träger in Forschung, Wissenschaft und Technik durchgesetzt. Bedeutet, neue Begriffe sind in englisch definiert und lassen sich oft nicht in andere Sparchen übersetzen. Was in WoW dabei rauskommt sieht man oft in den buffed Guides - aus DamageDealer wird Schadensverursacher. 

Worum es dem TE hier aber geht, ist der Rückschritt, den viele derzeit vorantreiben, da sie oberflächlich schlechtes deutsch und schlechtes englisch vermischen. Schauen wir uns mal die "jugendlichen" Schwachmaten an, die da bei Reality Formaten im TV mitwirken. U20, Talkshows, Alles was zählt, Gerichts-Shows, We are Family, Mitten im Leben, usw. ... gibt man dieser degenerierten Generation nun ein MMO Medium - naja, wen wundert dann noch der Chat in solchen Spielen. 

Was aber auf der Strecke bleibt, ist die eigene geistige Entwicklung. Wer nicht in der Lage ist, sich mit anderen Menschen gescheit unterhalten zu können, der wird sein ganzes Leben benachteiligt bleiben. Wenn ich mir (als Anfang 30er) solche TV Formate anschaue (auch wenn sie oft gecastet und gestellt sind), dann sieht man doch, wo die Generationsproblematik ihren Ursprung hat. Eltern können nicht mehr mit ihren Kindern kommunizieren. Eltern fehlt die neue Sprachentwicklung und Jugendliche können sich nicht mehr gescheit ausdrücken. Beziehungen scheitern, weil Partner nicht mehr miteinander reden können. Sie haben es nicht gelernt, ihnen fehlt die Technik und auch das Vokabular ...

Die Mutter beklagt sich, dass ihr 13jähriger Sohn jedes WE mit seine Freunden "saufen" geht. Der Sohn kann es aber weder erklären noch sich mit seiner Mutter darüber unterhalten. Darum kommt dabei nur "Ey Alde ... wayne?" heraus. Mit seinen Freunden hat er diese Probleme nicht. Oberflächliche Unterhaltungen in einer degenerierten Sprache fordern nunmal nicht den menschlichen Geist - und dieser bleibt auf der Strecke.

Ebenfalls spielt der Nonsens in der Kommunikation heute eine große Rolle. Twitter, Chat, SMS ... dies verleitet und erzwingt eine minimalistische Kommunikation. Oft werden hier auch sinnlose Informationen ausgetauscht. Wer seinen Rechner und sein ICQ einschaltet, der wird ja fast dazu genötigt, sich sogleich über total belanglose und unwichtige Sachen zu unterhalten - dies mit Leuten, mit denen er eigentlich gerade garnicht reden würde und will. Solche Plattformen zwingen uns zur Kommunikation, weil man nunmal auf ein einfaches "Hi" im ICQ reagieren muss, auch wenn man nicht möchte, keine Zeit hat und es auch nichts zu sagen gibt. 

Fazit: deutsch und englisch lassen sich sehrwohl gemeinsam nutzen, wenn es um Tank, DD, Encounter, usw. geht. Auch "inc in der base" ist ein Begriff, der durchaus logisch und nachvollziehbar ist. Aber ... man sollte in der Lage sein, abseits dieser Genrebegriffe, sich mit seinen Mitmenschen unterhalten zu können - und mit "heal mich ma plz" ist eindeutig die Grenze der Stupidität erreicht. Ergänzen, aber nicht ersetzen - lautet meine Forderung! In diesem Sinne ...

Also lautet ein Beschluß:
Daß der Mensch was lernen muß.
Nicht allein das Abc
Bringt den Menschen in die Höh,
Nicht allein im Schreiben, Lesen
Übt sich ein vernünftig Wesen;
Nicht allein in Rechnungssachen
Soll der Mensch sich Mühe machen;
Sondern auch der Weisheit Lehren
Muß man mit Vergnügen hören


----------



## MadMat (23. Juni 2009)

Nathoth schrieb:


> @MadMat, leider falsch ... Kilo heißt schon immer 1000. Die Grundeinheit ist das Gramm und danach können diverse Vorsilben wie Milli oder Kilo oder Dezi benutzt werden ..., womit die tolle Abkürzung 1k Winter garnicht mal so schlecht geworden ist, wenn man thousend Wintergrasp oder eintausend ... zu Grunde legt.
> 
> 
> der kugscheissende Nathoth
> ...




Kilo heisst zwar tausens, aber es gibt keine Grundeinheit, da es eine Art Vorsilbe ist.  Es bezieht sich auf die MENGE der zu bezeichnenden Einheit. In deinem Falle bezeichnet es 1000 "stk" der Einheit Gramm.

Da aber TausendWinter keine 1000 Gramm Winter sind, sonder nur 1 Kilo -> 1000 Winter ist der Bezug zu OneTousend (1000) zwar
richtig, aber nicht die "Übersetzung". Denn K heisst KILO und nur Kilo heisst tausend.
Es wäre also eine doppelte Übersetzung und erst dann Onetousend Winter.

im Übrigen hab ich gegen "1k Winter" nichts, obwohl man das annehmen könnte.

*mitklugscheiss*

Grüße


----------



## snif07 (23. Juni 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Bei Konstrukten wie "Kann mir *nen* Schneider Beruf posten" geht mir viel eher der Hut hoch. Und das eben nicht wegen dem Wort "posten".


Dann setz den Hut ab oder mach ne Schnur dran.

Manche schreiben wie sie reden... ich schreibe genauso "nen" "ne"... ich schreibe sogar "kannsch - machsch" (kannst, machst) da ich aus schwaben komme und so spreche... (so schreibe ich aber eher mit freunden die es auch verstehn).

Wenn ihr soooo mächtig auf die Deutsche Sprache stolz seid und es nicht abhaben könnt dass es im Internet eine "eigene Sprache" gibt... dann schnappt euch nen Duden legt euch ins Bett, Decke übern Kopf und verklebt die Blätter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber lest keine Zeitung, schaut kein Fernsehn, geht nie in ein Restaurant und treibt euch besonders nicht in der Gaming Szene rum...!

Gruß

ps: Gibts schon ein Datum für den neuen "WoW - Rechtschreibung" Thread?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (23. Juni 2009)

@Maleas: Genau so sehe ich das auch. Ich hätte es nicht besser ausdrücken können.


----------



## Nathoth (23. Juni 2009)

Ok, MadMat, hast gewonnen, doppelte Übersetzung ist echt Level 2. Aber ich glaube wir reden vom gleichen ... hoff ich.

Man man, ich komm garnicht zum arbeiten, weil mich dieser Thread so auf- oder anregt. 


Der Nathoth


p.s. @Maleas: spitzenmäßig zusammengefasst ... du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## araber909 (23. Juni 2009)

was heißt hier "sehr schlimm"? das ist ein chat und keine deutsch-matura.
sowas würde mir gar nicht auffallen, wenn es dich nicht geben würde...ich danke dir

lg


----------



## Tymion (23. Juni 2009)

Ich frage mich gerade, was es bringt, sich hier über so etwas aufzuregen.

Die Leute, die In Game (warum sage ich nicht Im Spiel ?) Denglisch benutzen, werden entweder diesen Thread (Enlisch) nicht lesen, oder denen ist es wayne. (Selbst in dem Versuch, alles korrekt zu Schreiben, würde ich ein paar Englische Wörter benutzen, anstatt die Deutschen Wörter. Warum ? Woher soll ich das wissen)

Ich strenge mich an, meine Beiträge möglichst ausführlich und vor allem Richtig zu Schreiben. Aber im Spiel ist mir das sowas von Scheiß egal, wie unleserlich oder unverständlich oder auch Denglisch mein Beitrag ist.
Für mich gehört es zu WoW, im SnG Channel: LFG Naxx Hc bin Restro Dudu oder ähnliches zu schreiben und mich interessiert es auch nicht, wie jemand sowas schreibt, solange das Ziel stimmt.

Begründen kann ich diese Schreibweise nicht. Ich spiele WoW auch seit Release und bin mit Englisch sozusagen aufgewachsen. Die Eindeutschung finde ich zwar blöde, aber teilweise wirkt se ja doch. (Wer von euch, weiß noch wie das Verlies auf Englisch heißt ? Ich nicht) Ich finde die Schreibweise weder cool, noch ist sie kürzer als Deutsch, aber ich bin dran gewöhnt so zu Schreiben, wenn ich PC Spiele. (In Instanzen bei zB Boss Erklärungen schreibe ich jedoch wieder ausführlich)

Also im Grunde bringt dieser Thread wenig, weil sich hier nur die, die Denglisch nicht mögen, und die, die es benutzen (so wie ich) gegenseitig anflamen (ich gebe offen zu, dass mir kein anderes Wort für Flamen hier einfällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Grüße Tymion

Vote 4 /Close


----------



## MadMat (23. Juni 2009)

Nathoth schrieb:


> Ok, MadMat, hast gewonnen, doppelte Übersetzung ist echt Level 2. Aber ich glaube wir reden vom gleichen ... hoff ich.
> 
> Man man, ich komm garnicht zum arbeiten, weil mich dieser Thread so auf- oder anregt.
> 
> ...



Geht mir auch so. *lacht* Und würd schon sagen, dass wir beide das Selbe meinen.
Hingegen glaube ich, dass viele nicht verstehen, was die vermeintlichen "Denglischgegner" meinen.

Es wird immer darauf rumgeritten, dass irgendwas umbenannt wurde, aber nicht da Tatsache, dass "Eh, heal misch ma plz aldä" und so ein
Mist gemeint ist. Klar haben die Meisten nichts gegen "WL in base". Immerhin gilt: "Je mehr Chat, desto grösser "loose"."
Immerhin haben viele schon gute Beispiele gebracht, anscheinend gilt das, was mein Kollege immer sagt: Schreib nie mehr als 3 Zeilen, das liest keine Sau mehr.

Grüße

"Verliess"? Ich vermute "Stormwind Dungeon" - müsste man mal in einen engl. Atlas guggen, da sollte es stehen. Hab leider gerade keinen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Juni 2009)

*kniet vor Maleas nieder* Solch einen Text liest man gern und trifft es auf den Punkt!


----------



## neo1986 (23. Juni 2009)

Ich bin ein denglisch gegner udd benutze auch nur deutsche wörter......finde das nähmlich echt nervig...


----------



## Ragmo (23. Juni 2009)

denglisch an sich ist nicht schlimm.
... aber wenn 1 wort deutsch 1 wort englisch 1 wort deutsch und dann wieder 1 wort englisch.... ect kommt versteht man den sinnzusammenhang nichtmehr oder es ist total lächerlicher schwachsinn der dasteht. denglisch ist solange ok, solange der satz sinn ergibt. (nich etwa "suche for more spieler für Hall of Blitze")

altes sprichwort sagt: alles in maßen


----------



## Maleas (23. Juni 2009)

Danke für das Feedback  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einen kleinen Tipp habe ich noch für alle, die das Thema interessiert ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ooti9ksPWj8 (Gayle Tufts - ´I love the deutsche Sprache´)


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juni 2009)

so ich wollte hier nix mehr zusenfen aber da juckt es einem 


"Der Gebrauch einer Sprache unterscheidet uns vom Tier. Der Mensch konnte nur deshalb in der Evolutionskette ganz nach oben klettern, weil er gelernt hat, wie man Wissen weitergeben und niederschreiben kann."

Wo liegt der Fehler in deiner Denke? 
deine denke:
der mensch ist kein tier. (da) tiere unfähig sind  zu kommunizieren.



kilo? sprache? bedeutung? btw ironie nachschlagen (kg=kilogig .) )


----------



## MadMat (23. Juni 2009)

Super schrieb:


> so ich wollte hier nix mehr zusenfen aber da juckt es einem
> 
> 
> "Der Gebrauch einer Sprache unterscheidet uns vom Tier. Der Mensch konnte nur deshalb in der Evolutionskette ganz nach oben klettern, weil er gelernt hat, wie man Wissen weitergeben und niederschreiben kann."
> ...



Tiere kommunizieren. Jede Art jemand anderem etwas zu "sagen"/"zeigen" ist Kommunikation.

Grüße


----------



## Metadron72 (23. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich check das no way.
> Der unccole Shit den du hier postest ist ne fette lie.
> Als ob ich und meine Gang kein Deutsch können.
> 
> ...



rly ? y ?


----------



## Maleas (23. Juni 2009)

Hunde markieren ihr Revier ... sie könnten da auch ein Schild aufstellen "Mein Revier" ... aber sie pinkeln in die Ecke, weil sie es nicht anders können. 

Menschen stellen also ein Schild auf "Grenze", und dann streiten sie sich über den Verlauf dieser Grenze. Würden sie nicht auf diplomatischen Wege kommunizieren, dann würden sie wie die Hunde übereinander herfallen. Wenn wir nun als Mensch unsere Fähigkeit zur Kommunikation verlieren - tja, dann machen wir es halt wie die Hunde. Eltern streiten sich mit Kindern über Grenzen, weil sie nicht mehr miteinander reden können.


----------



## hermann4752 (23. Juni 2009)

Ich warte immernoch auf den Tag wo es nicht einen Fred mit "mimimi" gibt.


----------



## @rctic@ (23. Juni 2009)

Haha, die Frage ist gut, noch interessanter wäre zu erfahren, ob man bei dem, was da in den Channeln geschrieben wird, überhaupt noch von ´Deutsch´ reden kann. Entweder schreiben einige wie sie reden ("ey alda, mach das du disch noch heute zur ini bewegen tust") oder sie sind so voller Rechtschreibfehler, das man meinen könnte ein Isländer schreibt dort in den Chat. An die englischen Begriffe hab ich mich weitestgehen gewöhnt, da sie, wie bereits erwähnt, häufig schneller zu schreiben sind, doch ich werde mich nie an das sogenannte ´Deutsch` einiger unsere Landsleute gewöhnen, da entstehen dann schon mal Stilblüten, wie zum Beispiel: `Werst du morgän dabei, dan hät ih auh nen pet für dih`
Wenn ich so etwas zu lesen bekomme, bluten mir die Augen, da stört mich weniger, das da nicht Haustier sondern Pet steht, mich stört vielmehr, dass einige unserer bildungsfernen Mitspieler offensichtlich meinen, es genau so richtig geschrieben zu haben. Schließlich geh ich ja immer vom harmlosesten aus: Tippfehler, die in der Eile des Gefechts passieren. Doch leider muss ich das alles immer wieder so lesen, wie es oben zu sehen ist...
Auf Englisch zu reden, bedeutet vielleicht einfach nur, fehlende Sprachkenntnisse in Deutsch zu vertuschen...?


----------



## Kr4ZoR (23. Juni 2009)

ich spiele mit dem englischen clienten weil die deutsche übersetzung einfach nur weh tut(gibt sogar einen thread dazu hier auf buffed aber gerade keine lust zu suchen...) deswegen kommt es vor, dass ich diverse skills oder gebiete auf englisch nenne... aber ich weiß nicht was daran so schlimm sein soll oO


----------



## neo1986 (23. Juni 2009)

hermann4752 schrieb:


> Ich warte immernoch auf den Tag wo es nicht einen Fred mit "mimimi" gibt.


das wird es nicht geben weil es so gewöhnlich ist das man in foren seine meinung postet und da giebt es dan eben leute mimimi von sich geben (das sind die die nicht deiner meinung sind) wenn du kein mimimi hören willst bist du in einem forum falsch...


----------



## MadMat (23. Juni 2009)

Ich frag mich echt, wie oft man noch /fail schreiben kann, weil die Leute zu faul zum lesen und nachdenken sind.

Kr4ZoR: /fail - Beitrag nicht kapiert.


----------



## blaupause (23. Juni 2009)

mir ist es eigentlich recht egal, ob es deutsch oder englisch geschrieben steht. mir graut immer nur vor vermurgsten sachen, wie 

*daylie* (orthografie könnter selber nachschlagen, da merkt man sichs besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

warum soll es falsch sein zu wissen, was : want to buy und want to sell heißt, ich finde es an spielen grade interessant, sein englisch bissle aufzubessern, ob da nun gemixte sätze drin sind, was solls.


----------



## toryz (23. Juni 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Aber du sagst nicht :"lass uns in die Mensa essen gehen" oder? weil das wäre dann ja Latein und Deutsch = BÖSE!!!! Mensa= Tisch
> davon gäbe es hunderte beispiele also immerschön den Ball flach halten
> 
> 
> ...



1. Informiere dich bitte einmal über die Sprache Latein, vergleiche sie mit Englisch oder, noch schlimmer mit Denglisch, spätestens dann wirst du merken wie weit deine Bemerkung doch vom Thema weg ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wikipedia über Latein
Übrigens gehe ich schon lange nicht mehr in eine "Mensa" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Die Bemerkung mit Adolf Hitler ist sowieso von unterster Sau und hat mit dem Thema irgendwie gar nichts zutun. Ist schon arm wenn man den unterschied zwischen nationalsozialistisch und eigener Kultur (oder willst du behaupten das deutsche Kultur 1933 angefangen hat und 1945 beendet wurde?) nicht kennt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur weil jemand die deutsche Sprache mag und schätzt muss er nicht gleich ein Nazi sein. 


Übrigens ist portugiesisch auch eine Weltsprache.



> Die Gemeinschaft der Portugiesischsprachigen Länder CPLP ist eine internationale Organisation von acht unabhängigen Staaten, deren Amtssprache Portugiesisch ist. Portugiesisch ist auch offizielle Sprache der Europäischen Union, des Mercosul, der Afrikanischen Union und einiger anderer Organisationen.



Aber portugiesisch klingt ja leider nicht so "cool". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich muss auch ehrlich zugeben das mir die "Anti Amerika Politik" von Gehrard Schröder sehr gefallen hat und ich ihn, unter anderem deswegen gewählt habe. Jedes Land bewahrt seine Sprache und ist stolz auf sein Land nur wir Deutschen glauben uns anpassen zu müssen und gleich jeden als Nazi abzustempeln der deutsch reden will.


----------



## barbarella (23. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> das wird es nicht geben weil es so gewöhnlich ist das man in foren seine meinung postet und da giebt es dan eben leute mimimi von sich geben (das sind die die nicht deiner meinung sind) wenn du kein mimimi hören willst bist du in einem forum falsch...




es hat auch nicht im geringsten mit mimimi zu tun daß es ganz offensichtlich bei vielen usern sprachdefizite gibt..

ein forum ist dazu da sich gegenseitig auszutauschen und dies auch kontrovers...

manche finden es unnormal einen satz mit subjekt - prädikat - objekt zu bilden und 90 % wissen gar nicht was das ist... 

es ist wirklich ungemein einfach aus einer gemeinschaft eine ganze "horde" idioten zu machen als auch nur eine handvoll gescheiter hervor zu bringen


----------



## Hell's Lord (23. Juni 2009)

Thundersteal schrieb:


> pff, habe damit überhaupt kein Problem wenn die "Deustche Sprache" untergeht.
> 
> Alle auf der welt reden eine Sprache, jeder versteht sich und akzente etc gibts ja dann trotzde noch.
> 
> Kann außer diesem **** Kulturzeug keinen ernsthaften Grund finden warum es besser ist 100000 Sprachen auf der Welt zu haben :-/



Wie ich wiedermal das KOTZEN kriege!

Meine Güte, was ist denn mit euch los? In einer Sprache steckt die ganze Kultur einer Nation, man kann die gesamte Entwicklung wunderbar darin einsehen. Die Sprache ist eine der schönsten Fähigkeiten, welche die Menschheit jemals entwickelt hat. Es gibt so viele verschiedene Sprachen, sie besitzen anderen Klang, andere Struktur, ich kann mir keine schönere Vielfalt vorstellen.
Und nur, weil hier einige zu FAUL sind, sich mit der eigenen LANDESSPRACHE abzugeben, versauen sie die Sprache mit einer anderen? 
Du willst das Hauptkulturerbe einer Jahrtausend alten Nation einfach so über den Haufen werfen, nur weil du zu FAUL bist? 
Ja, unsere Sprache/Kultur entwickelt sich weiter, natürlich, nur bedeutet das nicht, dass man deswegen das Alte einfach vergessen muss!

Natürlich wäre es ein Vorteil, nur eine Sprache auf der Welt zu haben. Doch wo bleibt dann die Individualität, die Unterschiedlichkeit und Multikultur? 
Deswegen lernt man ja andere Sprachen, um sich mit anderen über ihre Kultur (natürlich nicht nur) unterhalten zu können. Doch ohne die verschiedenen Sprachen wäre die Bandbreite an verschiedenen Kulturen weit kleiner auf dieser Welt, und das wäre einfach nur schade.
Auch verstehe ich das Faul-sein, bin ich ja selber auch. Doch ver-englishe ich deswegen nicht die eigene Sprache, sondern kürze die Wörter ab, so ists noch Deutsch und trotzdem noch verständlich. 
Mir persönlich gefällt die englische Sprache sehr, ich hab das CPE-Certificate abgeschlossen und kenne sie daher sehr gut, doch muss ich deswegen die eigene Sprache einfach verhunzen?
Ich denke nicht.
Tut mir Leid, wenn ich vielleicht ein wenig ausfällig geworden bin.

Mffg, Hell's Lord


----------



## toryz (23. Juni 2009)

hermann4752 schrieb:


> Ich warte immernoch auf den Tag wo es nicht einen Fred mit "mimimi" gibt.



Und ich warte immer noch auf den Tag bis die mimiSager der mimiBeiträge endlich lernen ein Thema zu ignorieren wenn es sie nicht interessiert oder sie deren Inhalt nicht begreifen.

Langsam beschleicht mich der Verdacht das der Begriff mimi einfach nur bedeutet: Ich hab keine Ahnung was der TE von mir will aber etwas schreiben muss ich doch.


----------



## Figetftw! (23. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> uaah du schwein
> 
> hahst inn där änglitsch schtunte gud auvgebast
> 
> ...


I wasn't pretending not to be able to speak english. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so aufgabe : wer kann das übersetzen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe nicht vorgegeben, kein Englisch sprechen zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathoth (23. Juni 2009)

Da war ich zu spät ... MadMat

und an "Kr4ZoR" (den Namen musste ich kopieren, denn so viel Shifttasten-Wechsel macht mein kleiner Finger nicht mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ich weiß, es ist ansträngend so viel zu lesen, aber hättest du alle oder die meisten Beiträge gelesen, wüsstest du das über diesen Punkt schon alle erhaben sind. 

also Thema verfehlt, setzten, sechs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber vielleicht ist die Diskussion auch etwas ausgelaugt, alles wurde gesagt, leider nichts verbessert. Leute denen es wichtig ist, werden weiter versuchen halbwegs ordentlich zu schreiben, und die anderen werden sich weiter in Kryptologie üben ... 

also ich geh jetzt nach Hause und wünsche noch einen angenehmen Tag.


der Nathoth auf Gilneas


----------



## Maleas (23. Juni 2009)

Beispiel: gegen die Bezeichnung "Crit" hat ja niemand was. Aber man kann sie nun unterschiedlich gebrauchen. 
a) Da ist viel Crit drauf, das geht sicher ab
b) Ey krass da ist big Crit drauf das rult

Nun kann sich jeder denken, was ich und die anderen hier von Möglichkeit b) halten ^^

Nehmen wir mal ein aktuelles Thema. Da wollen doch unsere Innenminister diese "Killerspiele" verbieten (Da die CSU auch kein denglish mag, nennen sie es neuerdings "Tötungstrainingsoftware"). Verdenken kann man es ihnen nicht, denn sie zählen 1 und 1 zusammen und wollen die Bevölkerung vor negativen Einflüssen schützen. Nun liegt es also an der Zielgruppe, hier einen Dialog zu starten und eine Diskussion anzustreben. Nun nehmen wir mal 5 Negativbeispiele, die in diesem Thread angeprangert werden - also Spieler, die im oberflächlichen und schlechten Denglish kommunizieren. Diese sollen nun in einem offenen Brief gegen ein Verbot dieser Spiele argumentieren. Nun, sie werden sicher nicht (nur) in einem denglishen Kauderwelsch schreiben, aber ein konstruktiver Brief wird auch nicht dabei rumkommen.

Denglish (wie in Beispiel b) - damit ist nicht der gebrauch englischer Fachbegriffe gemeint) ist nur ein Symptom, welcher die kommunikative Degeneration aufzeigt.


----------



## Benon (23. Juni 2009)

Hey,
also ich für meinen Teil muss gestehen das ich viel Englisch benutze, auch in eigentlich deutschen Sätzen. 
Grund: In WoW habe ich auf einem englischen Server angefangen und somit haben sich eher die englischen Begriffe eingeprägt. 
Aber: Ich suche eine gruppe und nicht "lfg", weil mir da sofort der deutsche Satz einfällt, aber bei Fähigkeiten ist das schwer wie z.b. "Beacon of light". Da fällt die sofortige Übersetzung ins Deutsche schwer aber meine Raidkollegen haben sich mitlerweile dran gewöhnt =)

LG Benon, Zuluhed


----------



## Bellthane (23. Juni 2009)

Kommunikative Degeneration = geilster Begriff überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau so sollte man das bezeichnen. Es regt sich, wie in allen anderen Rechtschreib-Beiträgen, keiner darüber aus, dass englische Begriffe, wie Crit, Hit, Spell, oder aber auch englische Namen, verwendet werden, sondern, dass genaue diese Begriffe zumeist mit komplett verhunzten, vor grammatikalischen Fehlern nur so strotzenden, andereren deutschen Begriffen vermischt und falsch geschrieben werden.

Edit: Hey über mir, bist ein Realmkollege. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaupause (23. Juni 2009)

Maleas schrieb:


> b) Ey krass da ist big Crit drauf das rult



das muß heißen:

b) Ey alter, krass da ist big Crit drauf alter, das rult sicher alter

sowas kotzt mich viel mehr an, und das ist rl, aber was will man dagegen machen, außer meckern ?


----------



## Norjena (23. Juni 2009)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Mein liebstes Beispiel ist ja immer noch "rezzen". Bin mir sicher, dass 99% derer, die diesen Unfall benutzen, weder wissen von welchem englischen Wort das kommt, geschweige denn, wie man es schreibt.



Kommt von "resurrection", seltsam ich weiß es un benutzt dennoch teilweiße (wenn auch selten) die Abkürzung "rezzen".

Denglish ist der Tat ein Problem, allerdings ist es nicht aufzuhalten, ich gebe Wow oder allgemein den PC Spielen aber keine Schuld daran.
Sondern eher der Werbung, überall wo man hinschaut>Englisch hier>Englisch da....

Plakate in den Städten, Namen von Läden, überall findet man großteils nur noch Englisch.

Meiner Meinung nach hat es verschiedene Ursprünge.

1. Nach dem Krieg wurden wir ja von den Amerikanern besetzt, klar das Englisch schonmal in vielen Berreichen mit eingeflossen ist, auch Ladenketten mit MCDoof usw kamen erst dann zu uns.

2. Viele Deutsche finden Englisch "Cool", manche fühlen sich möglicherweiße als Deutsche nicht wohl (warscheinlich aufgrund der jüngsten Vergangenheit (die ich übrigrigens ebenfalls am liebsten "vergessen" würde), wieder andere möchten unbedingt auffallen, zur Not eben durch die Sprache. (sie wurde schon immer benutzt um sich irgendwo abzuheben, seih es durch eine "gute" Ausprache vom gewähnlichen Volkpöbel oder jetzt eben durch das derzeit in Mode gekommene vermischen der Sprachen)

3. Möglicherweiße aus oben genannten Gründen greift die Wirtschaft sehr stark auf Englische Begriffe zurrück, in der Werbung, aber auch innerhalb der Firmen. Wie auf der ersten Seite schon beschrieben "human resources" oder "facillity management"....in meinen Augen sind diese Versuche krampfhaft (und anderst lässt es sich nicht bezeichnen) in den Augen der internationalen Wirtschaft "gut" (hey schaut mal wie Deutschen haben uns gebessert, wir reden schon zu 50% Englisch im Alltag) darzustehen schon mehr als schwachsinnig.

Wenn ich wirklich mit Leuten aus dem Ausland Kontakt habe gehört es meiner Meinung nach zum guten "Ton" eine Sprache zu wählen die beide/alle beherrschen, oder bei einem Besuch in einem fremden Land wenn möglich die Sprache der "Einheimischen" zu nutzten, aber daheim, warum sollte ich mich dort jeden Tag mit X Sprachen rumschlagen?

Bin ich Deutsch bleibe ich Deutsch, da kann ich noch so viel Englisch reden, an unserer wirklich verdammt bescheuerten Vergangenheit kann ich (leider) nichts ändern.

Wenn ich dann verschiedene Nachrichten aus der Welt lese denke ich, kann ich doch stolz auf meine Herkunft sein. (Beispiel: jeder VIERTE! Mann in Südafrika hat einer Studie zufolge zugegeben mindenstens ein Mal eine Frau oder ein Mädchen vergewaltigt zu haben....die meisten davon waren beim ersten Mal unter 20, wenn das so früh anfängt könnt ihr euch denken wie oft sie es mit 40 oder gar 50 schon getan haben). Und kommt bitte nicht mit (den Frauen macht das ja auch Spaß) denn A tuts das nicht(bei einer Verewaltigung die oft auch mit Blauen Flecken oder gar Knockenbrüchen endet), und B ist Südafrika im Moment das Land mit der höchsten Verbreitung von Aids. (bei Frauen liegt die Ansteckungsrate deutlich höher als bei Männern)

Im Endeffekt sollten wir uns aber vor Augen führen, die Welt ist im Wandel, mit ihr müssen sich auf die Menschen ändern, oder sie, oder zumindest ein Teil von ihnen stirbt aus. Sprache hat sich schon immer geändert, sie wird es auch in Zukunft tun.

Im Spiel habe ich meistens dafür Verständnis, nutzte es ja selbst, solange es keine Überhand nimmt.


----------



## T-Helfer (23. Juni 2009)

Im Spiel finde ich es nicht weiter schlimm.es geht halt manchmal schneller den englischen Begriff zu nutzen.

Was mich allerdings aufregt ist das Englische im Alltag.Ich reg mich jedes mal auf,wenn ich Wörter wie Business,Service,fashion,kids-wear oder showmaster hören muss


----------



## ÜberNoob (23. Juni 2009)

sepion schrieb:


> es ist doch kein problem
> wär das bischen english net versteht
> na für den tuts mir dan leid
> 
> ...



so "wayne" wie die Unmengen von Fehlern in deinem Post? 
Ab fiewielö vähler wirrts den so sklimm dass kaina meha lesn kan??


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2009)

> ch come back nach Dalaran,


Klingt ein bisschen erfunden. Wenn nicht muss das schon ein 'krass harter Gangsta' gesagt haben.
An sich seh ich da kein da Problem, wenn man es nicht übertreibt. Und das kann man in beide Richtungen.
Ein Beispiel für die erste Richtung wäre das obige Zitat.
Ein Beispiel für die andere Richtiung wäre mein Englischlehrer, der in der Übersetzung Wörter wie 'senden', 'starten' oder 'stoppen' als Fehler anstreicht, weil das eindeutig keine deutschen Wörter seien...


----------



## Ironar Shadowscreem (23. Juni 2009)

also ich hab ja auch überhaupt nix
gegen enlisch
aber wenn es dann so vergewaltigt wird wie am anfang erwähnt...


----------



## Ricardodiaz (23. Juni 2009)

...


----------



## Dashy (23. Juni 2009)

Naja ich schreibe auch so, ok nicht so ein unsinn aber, " komm back pls, ich need noch nen heal "
das ist doch normal in RPG's wo Mehrsprachige Kulturem aufeinander Prallen.
Aber manche Leute bleiben eben Konservativ und wollen alles wie gehabt haben...


----------



## toryz (23. Juni 2009)

Dashy schrieb:


> Naja ich schreibe auch so, ok nicht so ein unsinn aber, " komm back pls, ich need noch nen heal "
> das ist doch normal in RPG's wo Mehrsprachige Kulturem aufeinander Prallen.
> Aber manche Leute bleiben eben Konservativ und wollen alles wie gehabt haben...




Normal? Gerade in einem *Rollenspiel *sollte das nicht so sein aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dollohow (23. Juni 2009)

Also ich schreib keine unlogischen Sätze ala. " ich come back nach Dalaran ". Ich mix Deutsch und Englisch nur weils schneller zu schreiben ist. Wenn das englische Wort länger als das deutsche ist, benutz ich das deutsche. Und so nen quatsch wie im Beispiel hab ich noch nie gelesen^^


----------



## Ricardodiaz (23. Juni 2009)

barbarella schrieb:


> was heisst denn bitte jeder normale Jugendliche? das hört sich für mich fast so an als ob jemand der ein vernünftiges Deutsch spricht nicht normal sei...
> 
> verstanden wurde hier wohl nicht daß sich eine Tochter die ein vernünftiges Deutsch und vorzugsweise vernünftiges Englisch spricht sich weniger sorgen machen muss als jemand dem der gong zum break schlägt und nachdem das dämliche geschichte over ist die alte ausm ghetto checkt...
> 
> aber was hilft es sich darüber sorgen zu machen oder gar ärgern.... der gebildete Mensch scheint vom Aussterben bedroht zu sein



An Ihrem Kommentar kann man deutlich differnzieren, dass Ihre Wenigkeit nicht mehr zur zweiten Nachfolgegeneration der Baby-Boomer Generation angehörig ist. Daraus schließe ich durch ein einfaches logisches Ausschließverfahren, dass Sie nicht mehr zum ersten quartal Ihres Lebensabschnittes zu zählen sind. Natürlich könnte ein Fehler in der Matrix vorliegen, welches zu einer leichten Fehlerquote führt. Ich muss Sie bestätigen, dass "sich über etwas ärgern" keinerlei Auswirkungen auf die momentane Gesamtlage hat, weiterhin wird von "normalen Jugendlichen " gesprochen, die Anfürhrungszeichen stehen nicht umsonst dort, falls sie diese nicht bemerkt haben, weise ich Sie nochmals darauf hin. Wie auch schon von anderen Teilnehmern dieser Diskussion erwähnt handelt es sich hierbei um die Jugendsprache IM SPIEL - wenn Sie realität und EIN SPIEL nicht unterscheiden können, dann tut es mir leid. Der letzte zu erwähnende Punkt wäre: Es tut Ihnen leid, dass gebildete Menschen aussterben? Für wen halten Sie sich, dass Sie andere Menschen bemitleiden DÜRFEN? Wenn sie andere Personen bemitleiden, dann stellen Sie sich geistig ÜBER ihnen, heißt das, Sie sind etwas BESSERES? Ich denke nicht so, denn 1. würden SIe sich nicht an solch einer unangemessenen Diskussion teilnehmen, WENN Sie was besseres WÄREN. 2. Würden Sie eventuelle verbesserungsvorschläge machen, WENN Sie was BESSERES WÄREN, was Sie demnach leider (ich wiederhole: Leider) NICHT sind. Somit éntspricht die momentane Situation der Gesellschaft und vorallem der Jugend Ihrerseits, genau unserer ----> u r also dumb

comprende?


----------



## Rolrar (23. Juni 2009)

Wie war das? Wer den Satz,
Lfm DD für brt, lbrs oder ubrs versteht, 
der darf sich das ruhig als 3. Fremdsprache eintragen lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (23. Juni 2009)

Ricardodiaz schrieb:


> An Ihrem Kommentar kann man deutlich differnzieren, dass Ihre Wenigkeit......


.....noch nicht gelernt dass, sobald das Forum einen Fehler mit "Flood Kontrolle" (dähmliches Wort) meldet, ihr Beitrag bereits empfangen wurde und im Forum lesbar ist, ein weiteres Mal abschicken sorgt für einen doppelten Text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß wie wir das Problem ganz eleganz lösen:
Schritt1: Aufrüstung
Schritt2: Invasion von England und Ameríka
Schritt3: In den besetzten Gebieten Deutschbücher aufn Tisch hauen

Englisch ist ne Weltsprache, ähm inhaltlich richtig, ABER Englisch dient der ALLGEMEINEN Kommunikation mit anderen Kulturen.
Genausogut könnte Latein diese Sprache darstellen oder Chinesisch oder von mir aus Delfinisch....
Aber trotzdem hat jeder Kulturkreis seine eigene Sprache und nutzt Englisch als "2.Option". Bis auf Deutsche...das sind lauter Amifanboys....
Was mich allerdings traurig stimmt ist einfach das wir mit dem Verlust unserer Kultursprache einen wichtigen Teil unserer Geschichte und unserer Mentalität mitverlieren.
Wir passen uns an und schwimmen mit dem Strom...bis Europa so fett, übergewichtig und aufgedunsen ist wie der Durchschnittsami.
Was ist mit unseren Bräuchen und Sitten? Wen intressiert scho Ostern...Halloween ist hipp, Grillen mit Kumpels is öde...n fettes Barbecue viel cooler...
Gibts eigentlich noch irgendwas auf was man als Deutscher Stolz sein kann? Ausser das man langsam zur billigen Amimarionette wird?


----------



## Ricardodiaz (23. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> .....noch nicht gelernt dass, sobald das Forum einen Fehler mit "Flood Kontrolle" (dähmliches Wort) meldet, ihr Beitrag bereits empfangen wurde und im Forum lesbar ist, ein weiteres Mal abschicken sorgt für einen doppelten Text
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der ganze kack von oben war natürlich nich ernst gemeint^^
ich wollte nur sichergehen, dass die da, die ich damit ansprechen will meinen beitrag sieht...


----------



## Norjena (23. Juni 2009)

Ricardodiaz schrieb:


> Der ganze kack von oben war natürlich nich ernst gemeint^^
> ich wollte nur sichergehen, dass die da, die ich damit ansprechen will meinen beitrag sieht...



Das der ganze Text ironisch gemeint war ist mir durchaus aufgefallen, wäre es das nicht müsste ich mir doch ernsthafte Gedanke über mein Textverständnis machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Set0 (23. Juni 2009)

Ich seh das eher als Internetsprache an. Wieso regt ihr euch denn darüber auf... immerhin versteht ihr doch was gemeint ist. Weil wenn euch das schon stört, dürft ihr weder "lol" , "rofl",  "afk" oder sonst was gebrauchen. Nicht einmal Smilies. Die haben in der deutschen Sprache genau so wenig zu suchen.


----------



## Schlamm (23. Juni 2009)

Ist es nicht Wurst was wir schreiben, solange wir verstanden werden?! Ist ja auch nicht so dass wir im Alltag alle Hochdeutsch sprechen. Englisch ist nunmal ein großer Bestandteil der Sprache von heute geworden. 
Sprache ist ja auch wandelbar.


----------



## Darussios (23. Juni 2009)

Ich habe nichts gegen die Benutzung von englischen Begriffen oder Namen, einfach weil es oftmals schneller geht oder weil es sich eingebürgert hat.

Nur sobald dies krampfhaft benutzt (siehe "Facility Master" für Hausmeister) oder es in Ghetto-Sprache eingebaut (so nenne ich sowas wie "Ey alda das rult") wird, habe ich was dagegen.

Es ist praktisch.
Krampfhaft zu versuchen, nur Deutsch zu sprechen, ist nicht gerade klug, denn man wird sehr schnell Probleme bekommen in Raids etc, wenn man etwas nicht schnell genug schreiben kann, weil man nur deutsch schreibt.

Ich benutze außerdem das ELP (English Language Pack) weil mir die Lokalisation von Eigennamen sowas von gegen den Strich geht. Außerdem gibt es in den Achievements, Quest-Texten etc oftmals Wortspiele, die man so ins Deutsche nicht übersetzen kann.
Oder kann mir jemand das Questachievement zur Tundra "Nothing boring about Borean" gut ins Deutsche übersetzen, sodass das Wortspiel erhalten bleibt?
Oder "Win-Win-Situation"?

Um mir die guten, alten, englischen Namen und Wortspiele zu erhalten, nehme ich es auch gerne in Kauf, dass der Rest des Spiels, auf den es mir nicht ankommt, Englisch ist.

Pro Ironforge, Stormwind, Undercity, Thunder Bluff, Silvermoon etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (23. Juni 2009)

Son Thread gabs ja noch nie o.O?


----------



## AbbadonTerrordar (23. Juni 2009)

Farstar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> ... wieso das so ist, keine Ahnung!?
> Ich finde das es sehr an Überhand genommen hat, und es ist zum Teil im Spiel sehr schlimm geworden wie es zum Beispiel im öffentlichen Chat zu lesen ist: _"ich come back nach Dalaran, kannst mich schnell healen pls, komm back mit der flagge pls, oder allys bei und in the base"_ u.s.w..
> ...



Das was du bemerkst sehe ich auch sehr oft.
Das liegt aber an der Abkürzung,es müssen (vor allem im Endgame) schnell Infos ausgetauscht werden. Kein Wunder das man da kürzt.


----------



## PTY (23. Juni 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wow ist halt mit ner unmenge englischer "fach"begriffe durchsetzt, das spiel kommt ja schließlich aus den usa.


Erstens kommt das Spiel aus Frankreich, und zweitens hat meine deutsche Spielversion nicht einen einzigen englischen Fachbegriff. Ich denke auch nicht, daß das Spiel in irgendeiner Form an diesem denglisch Schuld ist. Es liegt vielmehr an den Spielern, die meinen, englische Begriffe würden "cooler" klingen.

Mit Wörtern wie Tank, DD oder Healer kann ich mich noch anfreunden. Das ist halt die Fachsprache, die die Spieler für das Spiel entwickelt haben. Im deutschen Spiel selbst existiert das Wort "Tank" gar nicht. Aber "suche Tank" ist nun mal kürzer als "suche Spieler, der sich von einem Boss vermöbeln läßt". DD ist als Kurzform für Schadensausteiler auch noch annehmbar. Healer dagegen fällt etwas aus der Reihe, da "Heiler" und "Healer" gleichbedeutend sind und auch noch von der Buchstabenlänge her gleich sind.

Aber wenn ich dann die ganzen "Pros" sehe, die sämtliche Items , Fähigkeiten und Talente in Englisch betiteln, dann kommt mir die Galle hoch.

Die extremen Beispiele des TEs sind mir aber bisher noch nicht untergekommen.


----------



## Kankru (23. Juni 2009)

Farstar schrieb:


> ..._"ich come back nach Dalaran, kannst mich schnell healen pls, komm back mit der flagge pls, oder allys bei und in the base"_ u.s.w..



So schreiben doch nur Kinder und noch jüngere, sowas überlese ich meistens.
In unserer Gilde sind die meisten 20+ Jahre als, da kommt sowas gar net im Chat vor, oder selten und dann aus Spaß!


----------



## Darussios (23. Juni 2009)

PTY schrieb:


> Erstens kommt das Spiel aus Frankreich, und zweitens hat meine deutsche Spielversion nicht einen einzigen englischen Fachbegriff. Ich denke auch nicht, daß das Spiel in irgendeiner Form an diesem denglisch Schuld ist. Es liegt vielmehr an den Spielern, die meinen, englische Begriffe würden "cooler" klingen.
> 
> Mit Wörtern wie Tank, DD oder Healer kann ich mich noch anfreunden. Das ist halt die Fachsprache, die die Spieler für das Spiel entwickelt haben. Im deutschen Spiel selbst existiert das Wort "Tank" gar nicht. Aber "suche Tank" ist nun mal kürzer als "suche Spieler, der sich von einem Boss vermöbeln läßt". DD ist als Kurzform für Schadensausteiler auch noch annehmbar. Healer dagegen fällt etwas aus der Reihe, da "Heiler" und "Healer" gleichbedeutend sind und auch noch von der Buchstabenlänge her gleich sind.
> 
> ...



Fail.

Das Spiel kommt aus den USA.
Blizzard ist eine Amerikanische Firma und WoW wurde auch dort entwickelt und zum ersten Mal verkauft.

Das einzige, was WoW mit Frankreich zu tun hat, ist, dass es dort auch verkauft wird und dass in Frankreich, genauer gesagt in Paris, die europäische Zentrale von Blizzard sitzt.

Wikipedia(World of Warcraft)

Außerdem hatte das Spiel ursprünglich durchaus viele englische Fachbegriffe, nämlich vor der Lokalisation.
Ich erinnere an die Warsongschlucht.

Auch heute gibt es ein paar wenige.
Im lfg-System, wenn du die Rolle ankreuzt, die du übernimmst, da steht Tank und nicht Panzer.

Außerdem hat die Benutzung des ELP nix mit "Pro sein" zu tun und diese Begriffe sind geläufig.


----------



## m1chel (23. Juni 2009)

PTY schrieb:


> Erstens kommt das Spiel aus Frankreich, und zweitens hat meine deutsche Spielversion nicht einen einzigen englischen Fachbegriff. Ich denke auch nicht, daß das Spiel in irgendeiner Form an diesem denglisch Schuld ist. Es liegt vielmehr an den Spielern, die meinen, englische Begriffe würden "cooler" klingen.
> 
> Mit Wörtern wie Tank, DD oder Healer kann ich mich noch anfreunden. Das ist halt die Fachsprache, die die Spieler für das Spiel entwickelt haben. Im deutschen Spiel selbst existiert das Wort "Tank" gar nicht. Aber "suche Tank" ist nun mal kürzer als "suche Spieler, der sich von einem Boss vermöbeln läßt". DD ist als Kurzform für Schadensausteiler auch noch annehmbar. Healer dagegen fällt etwas aus der Reihe, da "Heiler" und "Healer" gleichbedeutend sind und auch noch von der Buchstabenlänge her gleich sind.
> 
> ...





Sprichst mir aus der Seele,
schreibe selber auch DD und Tank, jedoch auch Heiler und nich Healer.
noch schlimmer ist wenn sie nur :suchen heal schreiben, da heal dann wohl eher siuchen Heilung heißen würde.

Jedoch warum sollte man irgendwelche Attacken Gegenstände oder sonstwas auf englisch benennen, was kein Schwein versteht und man nochmal 3 mal nachfragen muss.

so wie gestern als einer einen JC suchte...
WAAS ?
JEWELCRAFTER
..
noch schlimmer das Engölische auch noch abzu kürzen,bis echt keiner das rallt.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Juni 2009)

Denys schrieb:


> Wir leben ja nicht mehr im Jahr 1940
> 
> Vor allem ist das Deutsch Englisch gemixte auch kürzer und somit schneller zu schreiben. Wenn man entweder zu faul zum schreiben ist oder nicht viel zeit dazu hat.


Im Jahr 1940 sind wir nicht mehr. Aber die Sprache entwickelt sich mehr in Richtung Steinzeit.


----------



## HuntertheBest (23. Juni 2009)

mein erster gedanke:

NA UND??

mein zweiter gedanke:

NA UND??

mein dritter gedanke:

solange man nicht im rl so redet.... NA UND??

mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.....


----------



## Morgwath (23. Juni 2009)

> Erstens kommt das Spiel aus Frankreich, und zweitens hat meine deutsche Spielversion nicht einen einzigen englischen Fachbegriff. Ich denke auch nicht, daß das Spiel in irgendeiner Form an diesem denglisch Schuld ist. Es liegt vielmehr an den Spielern, die meinen, englische Begriffe würden "cooler" klingen.
> 
> Mit Wörtern wie Tank, DD oder Healer kann ich mich noch anfreunden. Das ist halt die Fachsprache, die die Spieler für das Spiel entwickelt haben. Im deutschen Spiel selbst existiert das Wort "Tank" gar nicht. Aber "suche Tank" ist nun mal kürzer als "suche Spieler, der sich von einem Boss vermöbeln läßt". DD ist als Kurzform für Schadensausteiler auch noch annehmbar. Healer dagegen fällt etwas aus der Reihe, da "Heiler" und "Healer" gleichbedeutend sind und auch noch von der Buchstabenlänge her gleich sind.


Ersteinmal kommt das Spiel ursprünglich aus den USA und wurde erst kürzlich französich (kann man das eigentlich heilen?).
Im ursprünglichen Spiel exestierten mehrere englische Begriffe, vornehmlich Eigennamen wie  Thunder Bluff oder Iron Forge.
Es liegt also nicht daran das die Spieler Begriffe verwenden die neu und cool sind, sondern das die ganzen neuen Begriffe sich schlicht besch..eiden anhören und somit nicht weiter beachtet werden.
Bei einigen Vergewaltigungen die hier im Forum, sehr häufig auch von den Vertretern des Goethe Institutes gebraucht werden, würde ich allerdings hoffen ihr würdet wenigstens so tun als wolltet ihr gar nicht richtig schreiben.


----------



## toryz (23. Juni 2009)

HuntertheBest schrieb:


> mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.....



Ist wohl auch besser so, Danke.


----------



## Secondsight (23. Juni 2009)

Farstar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> ... wieso das so ist, keine Ahnung!?
> Ich finde das es sehr an Überhand genommen hat, und es ist zum Teil im Spiel sehr schlimm geworden wie es zum Beispiel im öffentlichen Chat zu lesen ist: _"ich come back nach Dalaran, kannst mich schnell healen pls, komm back mit der flagge pls, oder allys bei und in the base"_ u.s.w..
> ...




Liegt teilweise auch daran das das Spiel nicht immer vollständig übersetzt war und ich so zum beispiel immer noch Undercity sage oder cross roads. Darüber hinaus spielen einfach sehr viele das Spiel mit einem englischen Client was zwangsläufig zu vermischungen führt. Allerdings gibts auch noch die gruppe die sich durch lesen von Englischen Guides und Websites englische (offensichtlich nicht verstandene) fetzen falsch benutzen und somit eine art eigene Sprache kreiren.

LG
Second


----------



## Figetftw! (23. Juni 2009)

> Mit Wörtern wie Tank, DD oder Healer kann ich mich noch anfreunden. Das ist halt die Fachsprache, die die Spieler für das Spiel entwickelt haben. Im deutschen Spiel selbst existiert das Wort "Tank" gar nicht. Aber "suche Tank" ist nun mal kürzer als "suche Spieler, der sich von einem Boss vermöbeln läßt". DD ist als Kurzform für Schadensausteiler auch noch annehmbar. Healer dagegen fällt etwas aus der Reihe, da "Heiler" und "Healer" gleichbedeutend sind und auch noch von der Buchstabenlänge her gleich sind.


geh mal in die gruppensuch funktion da steht sehrwohl tank...
und es steht sogar im wow HANDBUCH also sollte man sich mit dne meißten englischen abkürzungen einfach arrangieren und gut is


----------



## Hotgoblin (23. Juni 2009)

"coll"ist denglisch 
ein Mix aus "toll" und "cool"


----------



## Halthiruil (23. Juni 2009)

Also ich benutze auch dieses "denglish", aber außerhalb von WoW, schreibe bzw rede ich ganz normal. Naja bei dem Wort "Tank" würde mir jetzt nicht direkt ein passendes deutsches Wort einfallen. Aber jeder soll für sich selber wissen, wie er schreibt.


----------



## DieSchachtel (23. Juni 2009)

E P I C     |        F A I L


----------



## hafel (23. Juni 2009)

> Anglizismen sind der Untergang der deutschen Sprache. Internetsprache ist der Untergang der Sprache selbst.



Vielen Dank, endlich jemand der die deutsche Sprache beherrscht und kein "Denglisch" als Bezeichnung verwendet, sondern das dazugehörige *deutsche* Wort. 
Sehr schön zu betrachten ist die Tatsache, das sonst niemand auf das Wort gekommen ist, beziehungsweise dieses Wort kennt. Viele sprechen sich negativ gegenüber Anglizismen aus und bemerken nicht einmal, das Sie selber einige benutzen. :-)


----------



## Gnorfal (23. Juni 2009)

am schlimmsten sind auch:

"dd´*s*" Damage Dealer*s*, einfach nur lächerlich
"sheepen" schafen? is dann "sleepen" auch schlafen?
"dot*s*" damage over time*s*, gehts noch?

die, die gerne denglisch nutzen, würden auf nem englisch sprachigen Server sowas von lächerlich untergehen....

Ganz am Ende sind aber diejenigen, die im TS "lol" sagen, statt einfach zu lachen->realitätsverlust Endstufe


----------



## Bellthane (23. Juni 2009)

hafel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, endlich jemand der die deutsche Sprache beherrscht und kein "Denglisch" als Bezeichnung verwendet, sondern das dazugehörige *deutsche* Wort.
> Sehr schön zu betrachten ist die Tatsache, das sonst niemand auf das Wort gekommen ist, beziehungsweise dieses Wort kennt. Viele sprechen sich negativ gegenüber Anglizismen aus und bemerken nicht einmal, das Sie selber einige benutzen. :-)



Die Problematik daran ist, dass den Begriff wohl nur wenige verstehen würden und deshalb verwenden die Meisten "Denglisch", weil genau dieser Begriff dem Großteil geläufiger ist.

Zudem verwende ich selbst gerne Anglizismen, wenn sie denn etwas mit dem Spiel zu tun haben. Aber wann sehen die Leute endlich ein, dass es hier keinesfalls nur um die englischen Begriffe geht, sondern um die allgemeine Verschandelung der deutschen Sprache.


----------



## hafel (23. Juni 2009)

> Aber wann sehen die Leute endlich ein, dass es hier keinesfalls nur um die englischen Begriffe geht, sondern um die allgemeine Verschandelung der deutschen Sprache.



Dieses Einsehen wird wahrscheinlich zu spät kommen, der Menschheit überlicher Weise.


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Juni 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> E P I C     |        F A I L



Sign ^^ ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eruator (23. Juni 2009)

Moin,
also manchmal wäre eine Korrekte Deutsche Schreibweise einfach nicht adäquat, z.B. für Charakterrollen verwende ich meist Anglizismen ( Tank Heal usw.)
Schlimm finde ich eher diese übertriebenen Englisch fanatiker, bei denen versteht man manchmal nur Bahnhof...^^z.B. die Leute die immer noch die englischen Dungeon abkürzungen nemen, MC, BWL, UBRS, usw. wobei man bei diesen eben genannten noch weiß was gemeint ist.
Schlimmer ist es wenn man z.B. anstatt Sklavenunterkünfte Slave pens sagt. Also aktuelle dinge wo die meisten Spieler die das Spiel eben auf deutsch spielen dann nicht wissen was gemeint ist.

Grüße Eruator


----------



## Topfkopf (23. Juni 2009)

so, erste seite gelesen, dann will ich mal: Zu classic zeiten war im Spiel sehr viel auf Englisch, NPC namen, städte Namen, mobnamen usw. Und da das Spiel aus Ameria kam hat man kurzerhand alle englischen spielbegriffe übernommen, Heal, Tank, raid, looten, buff, Caster, Hunter, Warri, Mount usw. Darum sagt man auch IF=Iron Forge, und nich ES=Eisenschmiede. Die komplett deutsche Version kam erst für solche Leute wie euch alle die kein englisch können und sich darüber aufgeregt haben. Ich persönlich pfeif drauf in wievielen Sprachen jemand im Chat schreibt solange man versteht was derjenige will. Also nich rumheulen, englisch lernen und akzeptieren das in 20 Jahren weltweit nur noch Englisch und Japanisch gesprochen wird.


----------



## Dorasias (23. Juni 2009)

Btw. Ich lebe in Holland, arbeite für eine amerikanische Firma, die hauptsprache auf arbeit ist englisch, in der Freizeit holländisch und zuhaus deutsch.
Damit hätten wohl ein grossteil der engstirnigen deutschen ein Problem...
[/quote]

Das muss doch nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit engstirnigkeit zu tun haben, nur weil man die Befürchtung äußert, dass das ständige Vermischen der Sprachen zum Verlust der Vielfältigkeit der Muttersprache beitragen könnte.
So werden z.B. in Indien mehrere Sprachen gesprochen.
Wozu sich auch englisch zählt, allerdings wird keine der Sprachen dort mehr "richtig" gesprochen... das ist einfach schade in meinen Augen.

Und wie du selber schreibst, sprichst du, je nachdem wo du dich gerade aufhälst, 3 unterschiedliche Sprachen.
Aber sicherlich, so steht es zumindestens in deinem Text, wirst du sie nicht vermischen.
Würd sicherlich auch merkwürdig wirken, wenn du in deiner Firma, deinem Chef etwas in 3 verschieden Sprachen sagst und es damit rechtfertigen würdest das es so am treffendsten und schnellesten zu beschrieben sei.

Zum Thema international wettbewerbsfähig...
Nach meiner Auffassung ist man international wettbewerbsfähig wenn man wirtschaftlich erfolgreich ist. Und das hat nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit der Sprache, sondern eher mit guter Politik, die ein unternehmenfreundliches Klima in Balance zum "Rest" gestalltet, zu tun.

Das jemand der ständig mit ausländischen Firmen Kontakt hat, englisch benötigt ist klar.
Aber darum gehts ja auch nicht, sondern um den Allgemeinbürger der, sagen wir mal, irgendwo als Hausmeister arbeitet und eher weniger Berührungpunkte mit englisch hat, bis auf die englische Beschreibung für die Glühbirnen die er wechselt.
Auch ist es in den meisten Fällen recht unwahrscheinlich (wenn auch nicht ausgeschlossen) das er sich in Schweden um diese hochqualifizierte Stelle bewirbt.
Das ganze ist natürlich möglch, allerdings würde ich ihm raten dann eher schwedisch zu lernen.

Gut ich muss zugeben mit dem Beispiel lieg ich selber etwas neben dem Zentrum der Diskusion... Es geht also um uns Computer b.z.w. WoW Spieler, welche zu sehr die die deutsche und englische Sprache verwursten.

Ich persönlich finde es zum Teil auch unnötig wieviele englische Begriffe und Abkürzungen benuntzt werden, auch wenn ich das gelegendlich selber tue.
Es wäre halt einfach schade, wenn so eine vielfältige Sprache ,wie die  Deutsche, "Verwässern" würde, da sich manche Dinge oder Zustände einfach sehr genau und/oder schön ausdrücken lassen.
Das Ganze trifft natürlich auch aufs englische zu, wo manche Sprüche einfach übersetzt nicht die selbe Wirkung hätten. 
Und so ist es in meinen Augen ja auch legetim in solchen Fällen darauf zurückzugreifen, es sollte allerdings auch nicht übertrieben werden.
Manche Auswüchse sind wie weiter oben schon sehr treffend beschrieben, und da wirst du mir sicherlich zustimmen, schon recht skuril.


----------



## Dany_ (23. Juni 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Stimmt Die meinen ja auch es ist *Cool* Naja Hoffentlich Geht dieser Trend Wieder Zurück



n Eigentor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (23. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Sprach Obi-*Lan*-Kenobi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eigennamen sind ausgeschlossen. (Sturmwind) *hust* ^^


----------



## Spaceflyer (23. Juni 2009)

Kerby499 schrieb:


> Redet/schreibt alle so weiter, ja ...gewöhnt Euch allen denglisch an, nutzt es jeden Tag...weiter so....
> 
> 
> Denn dann brauch ich mir um meine Tochter, die KEIN WoW spielt, keine Sorgen auf dem Arbeitsmarkt machen
> ...




komisch. nur weil man im spiel englische begriffe benutzt, wird man es gleich auf arbeit benutzen? komische aber interessante theorie. irgentwelche jugentliche verlernen ihre sprache und sind nurnoch schlecht in deutsch?

mal ganz ehrlich. deutsche server gab es zwar gleich am anfang von wow. aber wow war zu dem zeitpunkt überwiegent englisch geprägt. und deswegen sind auch so viele englische begriffe da. oder sagt hier einer ernsthaft weld der kriegskunst? ich glaube nicht. das hat man auch einfach übernommen. und wenn der eine oder andere über die strenge geht. dann ignoriert ihn einfach. und wenn ihr immer noch zuviele findet, die eurer meinung nach zu viel englisch ins deutsch bringen. dann hört doch auf mit wow. ich kann die diskusion langsam nicht mehr hören. entweder man beschäfftigt sich mit dem spiel oder nicht. muss jeder für sich selbst wissen. ich brauchte damals auch meine zeit um alles zu verstehen. manche begriffe, die neu reinkommen, kann ich auch nicht gleich verstehen. aber ich beschäftige mich damit und dann ist gut. dann weiß ich es für das nächste mal und fertig


----------



## lordtheseiko (23. Juni 2009)

Ich finds ganz oke nur wenn es dann heist
_was kann ich in der ini droppen_
da kräuseln sich meine harre
ich hab nix gegen fremdworder aber wer lässt was in ne Instanz fallen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrungal (23. Juni 2009)

Wer weder des Deutschen noch des Englischen mächtig ist, macht sich´s einfach und schreibt in "Denglish". 
Da kann man auch keine Fehler machen, denn wers nicht versteht, ist einfach ein Noob oder ein Spiesser.

Wartet nur auf eure Vorstellungsgespräche...
danach könnt ihr weiter mit Hartz4 chillen, TV watchen und bis mittag sleepen.


----------



## siberian (23. Juni 2009)

Also wer wirklich denkt, er könne mit dem komischen Denglisch irgendwie sein Englisch verbessern, tut mir ein bisschen leid. Mich nerven aber Begriffe wie "Dudu" oder neuerdings "Vanilla WoW" eher noch mehr. Denglisch ist halt Realität, lustig sind jeweils die Strassenumfragen, wenn Leute jeweils die englischen Werbesprüche übersetzen sollten, Dinge wie "Braun - Desing Desire", ist grad so schön auf der buffed Seite äh page.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (23. Juni 2009)

im spiel selbst habe ich eigentlich kein problem mit anglizismen. ich suche auch selbst nach einem 'tank', wenn ich einen brauche.
allerdings bin ich der meinung, dass in einem guide - also einer anleitung - sehr wohl die deutschen begriffe benutzt werden sollten, da eine anleitung für leute geschaffen wurde, die entweder gerade mit dem spiel anfangen oder sich jetzt erst mit ihrer klasse auseinander setzen.


----------



## Orgoron (23. Juni 2009)

Sprache ist nun mal ein dynamischer Prozzes und verändert sich ständig wenn jemand aus dem Mittelalter der in deiner gegend gelebt hat mit dir reden würde würdest du auch nix verstehen.

In unserer modernen Industriegesellschaft beschleunigt sich dieser Prozess halt.



Mimimitread vote for close  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrungal (23. Juni 2009)

Spaceflyer:

"...irgentwelche jugentliche verlernen ihre sprache und sind nurnoch schlecht in deutsch?"

"weld der kriegskunst"

"...und wenn der eine oder andere über die strenge geht"



Und Du stellst die Frage, ob "Denglish" die Sprachfähigkeit der Jugend verschlechtert?


Das hast Du doch gerade selbst sehr deutlich aufgezeigt.


----------



## Hangatyr (23. Juni 2009)

Die Menschlichkeit eines Menschen, zeigt sich im Umgang mit seiner MUTTERsprache.


so long


----------



## Sprite13 (23. Juni 2009)

*kopfschüttel*

1. Das Thema ist alt
2. Meistens sind das pubertierende Jugendliche die sowas nun mal für cool halten
3. Es gibt so etwas wie Fachwörter im Englischen, ausserdem gibt es schon Länderübergreifende Realmpools. Dinge wie Aggro, AoE o.ä lassen sich so schneller erklären und jeder weiß was gemeint ist.


----------



## Morgwath (23. Juni 2009)

Ich benutze keine Anglizismen, da kommt die Message nicht so rüber.


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (23. Juni 2009)

Wie sich viele hier aufregen^^
Loot is okay und omg=oh mein Gott, was is darann Englisch^^
In WoW is Denglisch eindeutig okay


----------



## Figetftw! (23. Juni 2009)

Morgwath schrieb:


> Ich benutze keine Anglizismen, da kommt die Message nicht so rüber.


fjdn alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilidan (23. Juni 2009)

Mir isses ganz ehrlich total egal ob jemand Denglisch, Englisch oder Deutsch mit mir spricht (ingame). 
So ein Drama wegen der Deutschen sprache zu machen? 
Naja...


----------



## MadRedCap (23. Juni 2009)

Ach? Müssen wir jetzt alle Hochdeutsch sprechen, nur weil einige anscheinend zu Zeiten des zweiten Weltkrieges stecken geblieben sind und viel wert auf deutsches Kulturgut aka Sprache legen?

Demnächst werden vielleicht auch Leute angeprangert, weil sie nicht Blond sind und trotzdem WoW spielen?

Aber hauptsache sich überhaupt über was aufregen.

BTW, auch schon der 10000000 Thread darüber.


----------



## Bren McGuire (23. Juni 2009)

Also ich denke, dass man die (verenglischte) Sprache in WoW am ehesten als Fachsprache bezeichnen kann. Es gibt Termini, die zu nichts weiter gut sind, als dass sich "Eingeweihte" dirket , präzise und schnell verstehen. Und dass die Begriffe aus dem Englischen stammen, liegt schlicht und einfach daran, dass das Spiel mit englischen Begriffen veröffentlicht wurde (und dass die Ursprünge von MMOs ebenfalls Spiele in englischer Sprache sind).

Und nebenbei: es handelt sich hier nicht um Jugendsprache. Das würde nämlich bedeuten, dass kein Nicht-Jugendlicher diese Sprache benutzen darf. Da WoW jedoch von allen möglichen Altersgruppen gespielt wird, scheidet diese Möglichkeit aus.

Anders sieht's aus, wenn sinnloserweise deutsche Begriffe wie "Personalabteilung" durch "(Departement of) Human Resources" ersetzt werden. Das ist viel eher ein Zeichen für den nicht so wahnsinnig positiven Einfluss des Englischen auf das Deutsche. Und das hat dann auch weniger mit Jugendlichen zu tun, da die relativ selten mit Departements of Human Resources zu tun haben.

MfG


----------



## Nathoth (23. Juni 2009)

Genau MadRedCap, ganz großes Kino von dir. 
Alles in die braune Ecke schubsen ... was für ein erbärmlicher Beitrag.

nimm dir einen Kullerkeks und schau Sandmännchen.



man, regt mich sowas auf ...

der Nathoth


----------



## Norjena (23. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube manche verstehen die eigentliche Absicht des TE nicht.

Es geht hier nicht um englische Eigennamen, auch weniger um bekannte Abkürzungen wie zb.

AoE oder sonstwas, klar könnte man die jederzeit auch in Deutsch abkürzen...

Aber wenn sich dann im Forum 2 Dks unterhalten, der eine redet von SS (Seuchenstoß) und der andere von SS (Scourge Strike)...dann reden beide ständig aneinander vorbei, genau hier ist es sinnvoll sich für eines zu entscheiden, im Falle von Wow ist es eben Englisch, in Spielen wie zb. Warhammer gibt ist solche Abkürzungen eher wenig, dort wird meist die deutsche genommen.

Dem TE geht es vielmehr um die am Anfang genannten "Extrembeispiele"...wie "Wenn you go me on the nerven i will put you in the Gulli und you never come back to the dageslicht".....

Oder eben wie schon so oft genannt...Human Reources..Facillitiy Management....oder Werbung allgemein, ich sags ganz offen, wenn ein Englisch sprechender Mensch nach Deutschland kommt, der fühlt sich wie zuhause, es gibt so gut wie keine Läden und keine Werbung die nicht zur Hälfte als englischen Wörtern besteht.

DAS! Ist in meinen Augen nichts weiter als der krankhafte Versuch der Welt zu sagen "Hey, schaut mal wie Deutschen haben uns gebessert, wir reden zu 60percent English"....wenn ich ins Ausland telefoniere und ich die Landesprache nicht beherrsche und der angerufene kein Deutsch, klar dann wird auf eine Sprache ausgewichen die beide verstehen, also meist Englisch.

Aber warum zum teufel finde ich im Alltag in der Zwischenzeit mehr englische als Deutsche Begriffe?

In keinem einzigen Land in dem ich bisher war dies so extrem, nichtmal Turistikzentren haben soviel englische Werbung wie Deutschland, die setzen auch eher auf ihre Landesprache. (Beispiel Frankreich, auf einer Nahrungsmittelpackung stehen die Zutaten in Französisch vl noch in Englisch und Holländisch....in Deutschland aber steht es in 10 Sprachen, und die letzte ist Deutsch....)


----------



## toryz (23. Juni 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Ach? Müssen wir jetzt alle Hochdeutsch sprechen, nur weil einige anscheinend zu Zeiten des zweiten Weltkrieges stecken geblieben sind und viel wert auf deutsches Kulturgut aka Sprache legen?
> 
> Demnächst werden vielleicht auch Leute angeprangert, weil sie nicht Blond sind und trotzdem WoW spielen?
> 
> ...




Na aber Hauptsache das wiederholen was schon mindestens 10 andere vor dir gesagt haben die den Beitrag einfach nicht genau gelesen haben oder einfach nicht richtig lesen können.....

Edith sagt: Aber so sieht man wo es hinführt wenn man es nicht einmal schafft einen einfachen Text inhaltlich zu verstehen...

Edith2 mischt sich auch ein: Wo ist deine geschichtliche Bildung stecken geblieben das du deutsche Kultur auf die Nationalsozialisten beschränkst? Danke für das vorführen des geistigen Verfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minorjiel (23. Juni 2009)

Anfangs konnte man im Internet oder in diversen Zeitschriften (ohne Witz: Ich fand damals das PCGames Special für BC mit Instanz- und Klassenhilfe, etc. echt toll) ein Glossar finden, was denn die ganzen Abkürzungen wie BT, DM, lfg und so weiter bedeuten.

Vielleicht sollte man das heutzutage mal umdrehen und ein Glossar von denglisch nach deutsch erstellen :-)


----------



## Norjena (23. Juni 2009)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man das heutzutage mal umdrehen und ein Glossar von denglisch nach deutsch erstellen :-)



War letzt erst in den Nachrichten, ein "Duden" für Jugendsprache.


----------



## Shíshoba (23. Juni 2009)

Vorweg: Ich habe die vorhergehenden Seiten leider nicht gelesen da ich unter ein wenig Zeitdruck leide.

Beispiele die der TE (Ja, eine Abkürzung, aber nur eine Halb- Englische ,) nannte gehen mir ehrlich gesagt auch auf die Nerven. Bei gewissen Kürzeln für "Fachwörter" kann ich jedoch verstehen, ich kann noch glauben mich daran zu erinnern das damals als Ich mit WoW anfing die Lokalisierung noch nicht so weit war. (Ich habe Zeitweise mit einem Englischen Client gespielt.) Viele haben auch, mir gleich, mit einem Englischen Client gespielt, und da bürgert sich sowas in Gilden und/ oder in Gruppen & Freundeskreis ein.

Kürzel für einzelne Wörter wie D&D ( Nicht Dungeons & Dragons, sondern Death&Decay), FS (Frost Strike), o.ä, kann ich also Verstehen und benutze sie unter anderem "Klassengenossen" Gegenüber auch.

Abkürzungen oder wirkliches Denglisch in dem Englische Alltagswörter in einem Deutschen Satz verwendet werden kann ich jedoch nich Verstehen und lehne diese auch ab. Ebenso stört mich das Allgegenwärtige "Lol" & "Rofl", da es mir docha rg so vorkommt wie als könne die betreffende Person kein Deutsch, wäre also Unfähig sich in der Landesprache auszudrücken. Es ist ja nicht sonderlich Schwer mal eben ein *lacht*  oder *lacht laut und fällt dabei vom Stuhl*, zu schreiben. 

Deutsche Kürzel jedoch, die höflich gemeint sind schreibe ich auch aus, also o.ä, Mfg, oder dergleichen. 
*Ist wohl ein wenig vom Thema abgekommen*

*Hüstelt*
Schönen Abend noch Allerseits.


----------



## Siofna (23. Juni 2009)

denke auch viele verstehen den TE nicht!
fachbegriffe und denglishe wörter die im alltag schon benutzt werden glaub da sagt keiner was!
aber bei mir kam es auch schon oft vor (nicht in wow auch in andren spielen) das leute einen deutschen satz angefangen haben aber
in zb beispiel mit english beendet haben oder das ein mittiger satzbaustein komplett english gehalten wurde!

das ist einfach unsinnig bei sowas sollte man entweder komplett english schreiben oder normal mit der muttersprache!
aber so halb halb hört sich einfach bescheuert und dumm an!
gegen fachbegriffe in spielen oder alltagswörter denke ich sagt keiner was allerdings beide sprachen in sätzen mixen ist unsinnig

achja aber am allerschlimmsten ist wenn leute so abkürzungen wie "lol" sagen anstatt wirklich zu lachen da les ich doch lieber 
deutsch english mix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuvo (23. Juni 2009)

Wo es wirklich stört ist in den Foren man muss echt jeden scheiß kennen wenn man sich da Beiträge für seine klasse durch liest und ich weiß auch oft nicht was so schwer dran ist 3-5 buchstaben mehr zu schreiben in einem Forum. Man hat dort keinen Zeitdruck.


----------



## Thrungal (23. Juni 2009)

Es zeigen mal wieder diejenigen, die Denglish "cool" finden mit ihren Beiträgen, dass die Befürchtungen berechtigt sind.
Schlechte Grammatik, schlechte Rechtschreibung, keine Allgemeinbildung.


Ob Denglish nun der Grund oder die Folge mangelnder Intelligenz ist?

Edith: Da fällt mir doch noch "Kevinismus" ein... mal googeln, wers nicht kennt ;-)


----------



## Morgwath (23. Juni 2009)

Erheiternd, wie zurückgebliebene, in grammatikalisch, herausragender Weise, über Grammatik, Rechtschreibung und Allgemeinbildung flammen.

In einem Spiele Forum, bzw in einem Spiel geht es bei Mitteilungen nunmal um den Inhalt, solange man es in einer Verständlichen Weise ausdrückt ist es doch gut.
Wir spielen nicht Duden 3.0 und wir sind auch nicht in einem Chatroom der Erhaltung der deutschen Sprache und Grammatik.

Übrigens, edith...wie kommt man nur dazu so etwas zu benutzen?
Nachtrag, Ergänzung oder auch edetieren, aber edith, woher kommt der Begriff den nun?


----------



## Thrungal (23. Juni 2009)

An was machst Du fest, dass ich zurückgeblieben bin?


----------



## Karius (23. Juni 2009)

Thrungal schrieb:


> An was machst Du fest, dass ich zurückgeblieben bin?



Ich seh schon die Diskussion hat sich verselbstständigt. ^^


----------



## Morgwath (23. Juni 2009)

Da du dich offensichtlich angesprochen fühlst möchte ich dir eine Hilfestellung geben.
Offensichtlich ist für dich jeder der eine andere Meinung hat als du, ein ungebildeter, dummer (unintelligenter) Mensch.
Der Punkt ist aber der, dass in Warheit 90% der anwesenden Leute keine verständigungs oder artikulations Probleme hat, jeder weiss was gemeint ist, jeder versteht was der andere ausdrücken will.
Die einzigen Leute die das nicht verstehen sind die, die es nicht verstehen wollen.
Ja, dazu gehörst du.
Zurückgeblieben mache ich nun daran fest, dass ihr an einer zurückgebliebenen Struktur festhaltet, ihr seid nicht in der Lage zu differenzieren wodrauf es ankommt. Wir befinden uns nicht in einem Diktat, bei einer Doktorarbeit oder einem Bewerbungsformular, es besteht nicht die Notwendigkeit bei jedem zweiten Wort den Duden zu benutzen.
So "seltsam" sich manche Sätze anhören, es geht nicht um ihre Form, sondern um ihre Aussage.
Das ist der Punkt indem ich sage es ist zurückgeblieben, in einem Spiel, bzw einem Forum über ein Spiel, was nebenbei bemerkt nichtmal ein Deutsches ist, auf eine übertriebene Form zu bestehen.


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (23. Juni 2009)

Teilweise muss ich dem TE zustimmen. Manche Spieler schreiben wirklich ziemlichen Misch Masch zusammen.
Sicherlich geht es in einem Online Spiel hauptsächlich um den Inhalt. Doch manches geht gar nicht. 
Warum spielt man auf einem Deutschem Server? Um nicht englisch, französisch etz schreiben zu müssen.

Ich glaube kaum das ,, komm bag zur base sonst is lose,, länger dauert zu schreiben als ,,Komm zurück sonst verlieren wir,, ob man auf Groß-kleinschreibung achtet ist jeden selbst überlaßen, darum gehts hier aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendwo habe ich noch was mit stecken geblieben im 2. Weltkrieg gelesen. Hmm deine Meinung, wen du eine ordentliche Rechtschreibung in einer Sprache die auch ein Ausenstehender versteht, mit so was in verbindung bringst....

Ich für meinen Teil spreche englisch, doch Jugendliche die nicht mal Deutsch fehlerfrei schreiben können und jetzt alles noch mit halbem englisch vermischen? Muss das wirklich sein? Die deutsche Sprache geht zu grunde, das ist der vortschritt der Zeit. Sehr schade da es eine sehr schöne Sprache ist.

Na egal, in dem ich hier rumchreibe ändert sich auch nichts. 

Schönen Abend allen noch


----------



## Arcandaa (23. Juni 2009)

Ihr Idioten habt doch alle langeweile...


----------



## _Yo_ (23. Juni 2009)

Auch Sprachen entwickeln sich im Laufe der Zeit weiter.


Und ich finde das ist was positives wenn sich Sprachen untereinander annähern, da es so viel einfacher fällt andere Sprachen zu lernen und vielleicht sprechen wir irgendwann auf der ganzen Welt die selbe Sprache. Ich würds befürworten.


Gibt natürlich immernoch ein paar Leute die sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen nur weil das früher mal anders war.


----------



## _Yo_ (24. Juni 2009)

Knoblauchpaste schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil spreche englisch, doch Jugendliche die nicht mal Deutsch fehlerfrei schreiben können und jetzt alles noch mit halbem englisch vermischen? Muss das wirklich sein? Die deutsche Sprache geht zu grunde, das ist der vortschritt der Zeit. Sehr schade da es eine sehr schöne Sprache ist.




Lol man das ist dein Argument? Das es ne schöne Sprache ist. Es ist die Sprache die du nunmal als erstes gelernt hast und wärest du woanders geborten würdest du diese Sprache nunmal genauso so schöne Sprache bezeichnen. 

Das ist genauso wie die Leute die auf ihre Herkunft stolz sind. Ich halte es für quatsch auf einen Zufall stolz zu sein. Wenn man selbst etwas für das Land erreicht hat(keine ahnung wie zum Beispiel die Kubaner die damals an der Revolution teilgenommen haben), dann kann man auf sein Land stolz sein aber nicht wegen dem Zufall das man hier geboren ist.

Also steht dem Fortschritt nicht im Wege.


Also ich werd dann mal straight ins Bett walken.


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (24. Juni 2009)

Arcandaa schrieb:


> Ihr Idioten habt doch alle langeweile...



Und du anscheinend keine Erziehung.


----------



## Thrungal (24. Juni 2009)

Morgwath:
"Offensichtlich ist für dich jeder der eine andere Meinung hat als du, ein ungebildeter, dummer (unintelligenter) Mensch."

Keineswegs. Ich bin immer für andere Meinungen zu haben.
Nur wenn es in diesem Forum darum geht, ob das Denglish die Sprachfähigkeit der Jugendlichen negativ beeinträchtigt und einige Kommentare hinterlassen à la 
"Stümpt nickt, ich gann doch foll gutt schraiben", 
dann is das keine Argumentation, schon gar nicht pro Denglish, sondern eine Bestätigung der These.

Und wenn "zurückgeblieben" für Dich bedeutet, dass ich gerne einen Text lese, der nicht in jedem Wort Rechtschreibfehler enthält, dann bin ich gerne das gerne; rückständig wäre aber das Wort gewesen (*klugscheiss an: "Zurückgeblieben" beschreibt umgangssprachlich eine geistige Behinderung*)


----------



## MrGimbel (24. Juni 2009)

Morgwath schrieb:


> Da du dich offensichtlich angesprochen fühlst möchte ich dir eine Hilfestellung geben.
> Offensichtlich ist für dich jeder der eine andere Meinung hat als du, ein ungebildeter, dummer (unintelligenter) Mensch.
> Der Punkt ist aber der, dass in Warheit 90% der anwesenden Leute keine verständigungs oder artikulations Probleme hat, jeder weiss was gemeint ist, jeder versteht was der andere ausdrücken will.
> Die einzigen Leute die das nicht verstehen sind die, die es nicht verstehen wollen.
> ...



Es ist natürlich richtig, dass man bei den meisten "Neologismen" versteht, was gemeint ist. Allerdings finde ich es lächerlich, zu behaupten, Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und Interpunktion seien in einem Forum nicht wichtig, weil die Texte nicht benotet werden. Mit dieser Einstellung stellt sich die Frage, warum überhaupt noch Deutsch (oder irgendwas) in der Schule unterrichtet werden sollte, danach kräht doch eh kein Hahn mehr danach. Und da die meisten eh nur im Internet überhaupt noch irgendwas schreiben, sollte man eigentlich aus eigenem Interesse bemüht sein, richtig zu schreiben. Mal davon abgesehn, dass ich mich einfach dafür schämen würde, egal ob anonym oder nicht.


----------



## Thrungal (24. Juni 2009)

YO:

Es geht nicht darum, dass man kein Englisch mehr sprechen / schreiben soll.

Es geht darum, dass einige beide Sprachen mischen, beide aber nicht können und meinen, sie sind cool damit oder was auch immer.


----------



## _Yo_ (24. Juni 2009)

Thrungal schrieb:


> YO:
> 
> Es geht nicht darum, dass man kein Englisch mehr sprechen / schreiben soll.
> 
> Es geht darum, dass einige beide Sprachen mischen, beide aber nicht können und meinen, sie sind cool damit oder was auch immer.




Ich habe es so verstanden das es allgemein um das Sprachen mischen geht.

Und ich persönlich finde es sogar außerordentlich cool englische Begriffe in meinen Sprachgebrauch zu integrieren. Nicht nur bei WoW auch im real life.


----------



## Phenyl19 (24. Juni 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Auch Sprachen entwickeln sich im Laufe der Zeit weiter.



Das mag sein ,aber ob eine Mischung aus Deutsch und Englisch jetzt eine Entwicklung der Sprache ist? Für mich mehr ein Verfall.

Das die Sprache verfällt wurde schon in mehreren anderen Threads erwähnt und ganz ehrlich :

Schon seit mehreren Jahren ist zu sehen das immer mehr neue und ''tolle'' Englische Wörter bei uns benutzt werden, wie z.B. Bodybag, wäre ja auch zu schwer einfach Tasche zu sagen.

Fazit: Die Sprache verfällt schon seit geraumer Zeit und daran ändern kann man daran sowieso nichts mehr.


----------



## _Yo_ (24. Juni 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Das mag sein ,aber ob eine Mischung aus Deutsch und Englisch jetzt eine Entwicklung der Sprache ist? Für mich mehr ein Verfall.
> 
> Das die Sprache verfällt wurde schon in mehreren anderen Threads erwähnt und ganz ehrlich :
> 
> ...




Wörter werden nur in die Sprache integriert wenn sie sich auch als alltagstauglich erweisen, ich persönlich habe noch niemanden getroffen der Bodybag anstatt von Tasche sagt. Dein Beispiel ist somit falsch da es das Wort Tasche ja wohl kaum ersetzt und Tasche bei den meisten erste Wahl seien dürfte.

Und von Verfall kann kaum die Rede sein "unsere Deutsche Sprache" hat sich im laufe der Jahrhunderte schon so unglaublich abgeändert. Das gehört einfach dazu sie kann nicht verfallen.


----------



## lilithb (24. Juni 2009)

jeah! endlich!
nieder mit deutsch(land)!


----------



## Thrungal (24. Juni 2009)

Sorry, wenn ich Dir zu nahe trete, YO, das mag vielleicht in einer Jugendclique cool sein.

"Cool" bedeutet aber nicht zwangsläufig richtig, auch nicht unbedingt im Sinne einer Weiterentwicklung der Sprache.

Die Jugend hat schon seit Generationen gedacht, dass ihre Sprache die neue "coole" Sprache wird.
Es wird doch leider immer noch Deutsch gesprochen - und das schon seit vielen Jahrhunderten. (Nur die Schrift hat sich stark geändert)


----------



## Gangatwo (24. Juni 2009)

Vorab. Ich hab nur bis Seite 3 gelesen.

Ich denke das "Denglisch" grad in MMO's zu einen einfachen Hauptbestandteil gehöhrt. 
Als WoW raus kam, hat auch noch jeder danke,bitte und gern usw. ausgeschrieben. Das irgentwann die ganzen Kürzel und Englischen Begriffe die Oberhand bekommen war prktisch schon klar, da die Leute ihre Zeit für Farmen, Grinden und Raiden aufbringen wollen und da stören Texte die man 2-5 Minuten lang verfassen muss ganz einfach. 
Texte wie:"Ich verkaufe 5 Titanstahlbarren für 300g. /w me" werden dann mal schnell zu :"Vk:5X Titanstahlbarren 300g wme" und nicht anders.
Dies war nur ein kleines Beispiel,obwohl es da noch bessere Beispiele gibt. Die mir im Moment jetzt nicht einfallen.

Leute die zu viel Zeit haben verfassen dann solche sachen wie: "ich schaibe hir mal ainfach waß hin wail mir ßou lanqwailiq ißt" wobei ich mich dabei frage wann diese Leute das letzte mal Sonnenlich gesehen haben. Was mich dennnoch nicht intressiert.

Fazit: Niemand ist gezwungen "Denglisch" zu schreiben. Es ist ja auch nicht so das man den ganzen Tag so redet, da es Leute gibt die sich nicht für MMO's oder dergleichen intressieren. Wer keine lust mehr hat "Denglsch" zu lesen sollte WoW & Co. aufgeben, da sich da niemals was dran ändern wird.


----------



## EisblockError (24. Juni 2009)

1. mimimimi..??!!??
2. Ich kann verstehen wenn man sich über lolcDkktxbyabya und zrenk dihc asum weg du kaakcboon   aufregt, aber sowas??
Wilkommen im 21. Jahrhundert


----------



## Morgwath (24. Juni 2009)

> Nur wenn es in diesem Forum darum geht, ob das Denglish die Sprachfähigkeit der Jugendlichen negativ beeinträchtigt und einige Kommentare hinterlassen à la
> "Stümpt nickt, ich gann doch foll gutt schraiben",
> dann is das keine Argumentation, schon gar nicht pro Denglish, sondern eine Bestätigung der These.


Das die Sprachfähigkeit von einigen Leuten mit katastrophal nicht hinreichend beschrieben wird steht ausser Frage.
Allerdings ist der Punkt wo unsere Meinungen auseinander gehen der, dass ich der Meinung bin das es, Situationsbedingt, keinen Unterschied macht wie man etwas ausdrückt.
so macht ist ein satz vollkommen klein geschrieben genauso verständlich wie jeder andere dazu kommt noch das ich ihn bestimmt 2sekunden schneller schreiben kann als wenn ich shift drücke
Selbst wenn ich jetzt noch zehn Rechtschreibfehler in diesen Satz einbaue ist es ohne Probleme verständlich und sagt nichts über die Fähigkeit aus wie ich auf der Arbeit/Uni/Schule schreibe.



> Es ist natürlich richtig, dass man bei den meisten "Neologismen" versteht, was gemeint ist. Allerdings finde ich es lächerlich, zu behaupten, Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und Interpunktion seien in einem Forum nicht wichtig, weil die Texte nicht benotet werden. Mit dieser Einstellung stellt sich die Frage, warum überhaupt noch Deutsch (oder irgendwas) in der Schule unterrichtet werden sollte, danach kräht doch eh kein Hahn mehr danach.


Exakt das halte ich für rückständig (btw ist rückständig auch ein Synonym für zurückgeblieben).



> Die Jugend hat schon seit Generationen gedacht, dass ihre Sprache die neue "coole" Sprache wird.
> Es wird doch leider immer noch Deutsch gesprochen - und das schon seit vielen Jahrhunderten. (Nur die Schrift hat sich stark geändert)


Erstaunlicherweise sind bei den meisten Leuten mit dehnen ich spiele Anglizismen und eine "abgespeckte" Schreibweise absolut normal, allerdings ist der Sprachgebrauch im TS ein ganz alltägliches Deutsch.


----------



## _Yo_ (24. Juni 2009)

Thrungal schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich Dir zu nahe trete, YO, das mag vielleicht in einer Jugendclique cool sein.
> 
> "Cool" bedeutet aber nicht zwangsläufig richtig, auch nicht unbedingt im Sinne einer Weiterentwicklung der Sprache.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht wie du das siehst, aber für mich ist das cool was ich als cool empfinde und nicht das was meine "Clique" als cool empfindet.


Und natürlich ist es nicht richtig wenn ich Wörter wie "walken" in Sätze einbaue. Es ist nicht Deutsch richtig und nicht Englisch richtig, aber solange mir das Wort gefällt und man weiß was gemeint ist finde ich es völlig okay. Genauso wie ich "dance" nunmal "daaaaaaance" ausspreche. Das ist nunmal die Gestaltung der eigenen Ausdrucksweise und das macht einem Menschen nunmal aus.


Außerdem ergeben sich durch das Mischen von Sprachen ungeahnte Möglichkeiten, hast du schonmal drüber nachgedacht wie unglaubliche viele neue Reime entstehen wenn man Englische und Deutsche Wörter aufeinander reimt? (:


----------



## Thrungal (24. Juni 2009)

"Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert"

In eurem Jahrhundert, oder?

Unglaublich.
Solltet ihr nicht erst mal versuchen, durch  Schule / Ausbildung in "alten" Jahrhundert zu landen?

Wenn ihr dann ordentlich im Leben steht, dann könnt ihr gerne "unser" sagen. 
Aber ob man als Erwachsener immer noch "denglisht", bezweifle ich.


----------



## Thrungal (24. Juni 2009)

Ja, wie toll sich die Sachen reimen, kann man an den inhaltlich und sprachlich wertvollen Texten der selbsternannten deutschen Gangsta-Rapper sehen.

Ja, das ist die Zukunft, die goldene....


----------



## Morgwath (24. Juni 2009)

Aber ist es nicht grad so, dass es in vielen Berufen alltag ist, dass ein eigens kreierter mix aus Deutsch und Englisch verwendet wird?


----------



## _Yo_ (24. Juni 2009)

Thrungal schrieb:


> Ja, wie toll sich die Sachen reimen, kann man an den inhaltlich und sprachlich wertvollen Texten der selbsternannten deutschen Gangsta-Rapper sehen.
> 
> Ja, das ist die Zukunft, die goldene....




Wer mit Halbwissen und Vorurteilen versucht eine ernstgemeinte Diskussion zu gewinnen hat bei mir schonmal völlig verschissen. 

Für mich war das bis eben eine Interessante Diskussion an der ich mich beteiligt habe, weil mir das Thema selber am Herzen liegt.
Aber sowas ist mir echt zu blöd, man kann solche Reime genauso in Gedichten einsetzen (ja auch heutzutage werden noch Gedichte verfasst).

Informier dich lieber mal bevor du mit sowas um dich wirfst. Außerdem wird ja wohl nicht nur im Hiphop/Rap gereimt, wenn du schon das Thema Musik hier reinbringst. 

Gibts ja echt nicht, da verschwend ich hier meine Zeit mit solchen Idioten.


----------



## Hubautz (24. Juni 2009)

Morgwath schrieb:


> Aber ist es nicht grad so, dass es in vielen Berufen alltag ist, dass ein eigens kreierter mix aus Deutsch und Englisch verwendet wird?



Nur mal so aus Interesse: in welchen?

Und nicht die Bankenbranche bitte, die haben eh ein Rad ab und uns die Wirtschaftskrise gebracht.


----------



## Gnorfal (24. Juni 2009)

> komisch. nur weil man im spiel englische begriffe benutzt, wird man es gleich auf arbeit benutzen? komische aber interessante theorie. irgentwelche jugentliche verlernen ihre sprache und sind nurnoch schlecht in deutsch?
> 
> mal ganz ehrlich. deutsche server gab es zwar gleich am anfang von wow. aber wow war zu dem zeitpunkt überwiegent englisch geprägt. und deswegen sind auch so viele englische begriffe da. oder sagt hier einer ernsthaft weld der kriegskunst? ich glaube nicht. das hat man auch einfach übernommen. und wenn der eine oder andere über die strenge geht. dann ignoriert ihn einfach. und wenn ihr immer noch zuviele findet, die eurer meinung nach zu viel englisch ins deutsch bringen. dann hört doch auf mit wow. ich kann die diskusion langsam nicht mehr hören. entweder man beschäfftigt sich mit dem spiel oder nicht. muss jeder für sich selbst wissen. ich brauchte damals auch meine zeit um alles zu verstehen. manche begriffe, die neu reinkommen, kann ich auch nicht gleich verstehen. aber ich beschäftige mich damit und dann ist gut. dann weiß ich es für das nächste mal und fertig


ich finde es gut, dass Du Deine Frage mit Deiner schreibweise selbst beantwortest, und zwar schon im ersten Satz....
das gelingt auch nicht jedem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (24. Juni 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus Interesse: in welchen?



Du bist im Internet und stellst DIESE Frage? Dass geschätzte 90-95% des IT-"Fachchinesisch" aus englischen Begriffen oder Akronymen besteht, ist dann wohl an dir vorbeigegangen, oder?

Insofern ist es ein klein wenig Scheinheilig, sich über "Denglisch" zu beschweren, das ingame gesprochen wird, aber sich dennoch regelmäßig auf einem der SERVER EINZULOGGEN (von engl. "log in").

Im Übrigen ist das alles eine Frage der Perspektive. Ihr regt euch über die Englischbrocken im Deutsch auf. Ich wundere mich über das Deutsch zwischen den Englischfetzen. Immerhin ist das, wie bereits festgestellt wurde, ein Genre mit englischen Fachtermini, das auf einer Branche mit ANDEREN englischen Fachtermini aufsetzt. Also WELCHE Sprache ist jetzt fehl am Platz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scyphus (24. Juni 2009)

wie halt auch schon wieder so richtig "lowe"- ums ma für den TE einfach einfach zu machen^^ -  flamer dabei, die einfach nicht ohne "boa wie alt bist du denn blablabla" mist auskommen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (24. Juni 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Du bist im Internet und stellst DIESE Frage? Dass geschätzte 90-95% des IT-"Fachchinesisch" aus englischen Begriffen oder Akronymen besteht, ist dann wohl an dir vorbeigegangen, oder?



Ich habe mich nebenbei bemerkt noch nie über englische Begriffe „ingame“  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aufgeregt. Das halte ich für nicht weiter tragisch. Zurzeit leite ich eine Baustelle im arabischen Raum. Hier wird englisch gesprochen. Und zwar nur und ausschließlich. Und nicht diese selbstkreierten Merkwürdigkeiten.
Was mich amüsiert, ist dieser unsägliche Mischmasch, der bar jeden Sinns und jeder Grammatik einfach nur cool klingen soll und den kein Engländer verstehen würde.
Es ist sicher richtig, dass Idiome aus dem angelsächsischen Raum immer weiter auf dem Vormarsch sind.
Warum man jedoch einen Frittenverkäufer „Face-to-Face key account manager im Food-Bereich“ nennen muss , bleibt mir wohl auf immer ein Rätsel.
Solche Leute nehme ich nicht Ernst. Jetzt mag man dagegen halten, dass es den meisten Leuten egal sein kann, ob ich sie Ernst nehme. Das ist sicher richtig. Nur bin ich nicht der Einzige.


----------



## tempusgolem (24. Juni 2009)

Wer könnte in 3 Sekunden im ws (hehe "Warsong" ist vieeel kürzer als "Kriegshymnenschlucht", außerdem ist das der originalname, das spiel gabs zuerst auf englisch) schreiben: "Leute da ist ein hordler hexenmeister in unserem Flaggenraum, ich brauche unterstützung!"?? (das wäre die korrekte "deutsche Schreibweise") -> "base inc warlock" is doch vieel besser^^





Nun ja, "Hexer in Basis" wäre auch nicht länger?


----------



## Topfkopf (24. Juni 2009)

tempusgolem schrieb:


> Wer könnte in 3 Sekunden im ws (hehe "Warsong" ist vieeel kürzer als "Kriegshymnenschlucht", außerdem ist das der originalname, das spiel gabs zuerst auf englisch) schreiben: "Leute da ist ein hordler hexenmeister in unserem Flaggenraum, ich brauche unterstützung!"?? (das wäre die korrekte "deutsche Schreibweise") -> "base inc warlock" is doch vieel besser^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein, in guter deutscher Sprache müsste es so aussehen 

"Kameraden der Allianz, in unserer ehrfurchtgebietenden Basis befindet sich ein Hordischer Hexenmeister, ich benötige dringend eure Unterstützung, ansonsten wird dieser Meister der dunklen Künste mich vernichten und unsere Flagge aus unserer Basis entnehmen!" (na dann viel Spass beim schreiben, bevor du das fertig hast hat die Horde längst gewonnen^^)

Ja das gute alte Deutsch....so lang....so umständlich....aber immerhin Deutsch. Was regt ihr euch den so auf über Denglisch, da weiß man wenigstens noch was gemeint ist, schaut euch mal die ollen Bayern an, wenn die was wollen versteht das hier oben auch keine Sau. Lieber "Hi, was is heute Daily Hero?" als "Griaseichgood, wos is heid de tägli Aufgob?". Außerdem geht der Trend wieder vorbei, das war bis jetzt immer so. 

/vote for close weil,...
...1. sind nu genug antworten da
...2. mimimi ist Müll
...3. den Thread gibs schon 1000mal


----------



## FoolsTome (24. Juni 2009)

Diese ganze diskusion ist total abwaegig, da englisch sowieso fast mehr mit deutsch gemein hat, als deutsch mit plattdeutsch. 
Alle sprachen der welt mischen sich mit englisch (ein gewissen bildungsstand vorausgesetzt) ausser Franzoesisch (achja, hab ich ja eben schon ausgeschlossen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Geht vorbei, geht vielleicht nicht vorbei und selbst wenn, bringt uns das einen Schritt weiter in richtung globales denken.
Beim euro hat auch kaum jemand geschrien: "unsere arme D-Mark, die ist so huebsch..."


----------



## chyroon (24. Juni 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> nein, in guter deutscher Sprache müsste es so aussehen
> 
> "Kameraden der Allianz, in unserer ehrfurchtgebietenden Basis befindet sich ein Hordischer Hexenmeister, ich benötige dringend eure Unterstützung, ansonsten wird dieser Meister der dunklen Künste mich vernichten und unsere Flagge aus unserer Basis entnehmen!" (na dann viel Spass beim schreiben, bevor du das fertig hast hat die Horde längst gewonnen^^)
> 
> ...


----------



## Patagia (24. Juni 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> Ebenso der Unterschied zu WS -> WarSong /// Kriegshymnenschlucht hätte auch "KH" oder "KHS" oder "KS" heissen könne, hat sich leider nicht verbreitet.
> Warum? Das "localizing" kam später, da gab es schon ewig den EIGENNAMEN "Warsong" z. B.
> 
> grüße



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, die meisten englischen Begriffe wurden schon zu classic zeiten eigeführt!
Warum ? weil es damals diese scheiss deutsche übersetzung noch nicht gab, damals hatte alles noch seinen schönen englischen namen (z.B. hieß damals Jaina noch Proudmoor und nich Prachtmeer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder Eschetal noch Ashenvale) die waren doch echt genial... die deutsche Übersetzung hats mal wieder versaut ....
Egal das ist ein anderes Thema .... wie schon erwähnt wurden diese Begrifflichkeiten schon zu Classic Zeiten eingeführt, damals warn die gang und gebe weils eben ein englisches 
Spiel war, ist und bleibt. Wems nich passt der muss halt mit WOW aufhören oder sich damit abfinden.

So long 
Patagia


----------



## Pharas (24. Juni 2009)

Viel Dank für das eröffnen dieses Themas.

Ich bin der Ansicht, dass das "Denglisch" nur ein Zeichen geistiger Armut ist. Diese ganzen Begründungen hier, dass es auf Deutsch zu lang wäre, ist doch totaler Nonsens. Warum nicht gleich dann nur einzelne Buchstaben schreiben und sollte man über ein Programm verbunden sein, einfach ins Mikrophon zu grunzen oder ähnliches, sodass der Leser bzw. Hörer, dann raten darf, was es bedeuten soll, was meist doch sowieso schon der Fall ist?!

Bisher besteht die deutsche Sprache doch bestimmt schon zu einem Drittel aus Anglizismen*, wenn nicht sogar schon zur Hälfte. Reicht das nicht? Die Rechtschreibung wird immer mehr verwahrlost und auf ein unterirdisches Niveau getrimmt. Reicht das immernoch nicht?

Wohin soll das führen? Ich habe hier zwischen diesen Bergen geistigen Ergusses, meine ich, mehrmals gelesen zu haben, dass es ein Muss ist, die Sprache aufgrund der Globalisierung zu verschandeln. Also darf man daraus ableiten, dass es zuviel ist, zu erwarten mehr als eine Sprache zu "beherrschen"? Wozu dann der getrennte Unterricht in zahlreichen Sprachen, wenn man das doch auch unter einen Kamm kehren kann? Da ist es doch kein Wunder, dass die Leute mit dem Wort "Kultur" wirklich nichts mehr anfangen können. Wozu sein Gehirn benutzen, wenns auch einfach geht: Es heißt, wir würden nur 10% unseres Gehirns wirklich benutzen, nicht viel denke ich mir, aber für die meisten wohl doch noch etwas ZU viel.

Also dann, lieber Leser/liebe Leserin, willkommen auf der Autobahn Richtung Kulturfrei bei Niveaulos.

*Zur Erklärung des Begriffs "Anglizismen": http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anglizismus Nicht, dass ich vermuten würde, dass alleine schon dieser einzelne Begriff, den Wortschatz der meisten Leser übersteigt.


----------



## Nicolanda (24. Juni 2009)

Farstar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> ... wieso das so ist, keine Ahnung!?
> Ich finde das es sehr an Überhand genommen hat, und es ist zum Teil im Spiel sehr schlimm geworden wie es zum Beispiel im öffentlichen Chat zu lesen ist: _"ich come back nach Dalaran, kannst mich schnell healen pls, komm back mit der flagge pls, oder allys bei und in the base"_ u.s.w..
> ...



PECH gehabt fin dich damit ab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toryz (24. Juni 2009)

Ja man kann diesen Beitrag schließen nachdem gut 95% der Mitschreiber hier bewiesen hat das ihre geistige Reife, oder Bildung nicht einmal dazu ausreicht den allerersten Beitrag des Erstellers inhaltlich zu verstehen, stattdessen kommen hier einige nur mit "mimimi" oder dem "3. Reich". Sollte dieser Beitrag dazu dienen wo diese Sprech/Schreibweise hinführt so hat er sein Ziel erfolgreich gefunden.


----------



## MadMat (24. Juni 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Du bist im Internet und stellst DIESE Frage? Dass geschätzte 90-95% des IT-"Fachchinesisch" aus englischen Begriffen oder Akronymen besteht, ist dann wohl an dir vorbeigegangen, oder?
> 
> Insofern ist es ein klein wenig Scheinheilig, sich über "Denglisch" zu beschweren, das ingame gesprochen wird, aber sich dennoch regelmäßig auf einem der SERVER EINZULOGGEN (von engl. "log in").
> 
> ...



oh oh.....

gannnzzzzz böse!

ich schreibe meinem kunden nicht :"yo aldä, sent ma plz die list of deine networks, damit ich die abchecken kann und die dann in die inserte"
es heisst: "Senden Sie uns bitte die Liste der notwendigen Netzwerke. Wir werden diese überprüfen und einfügen."

Alle die noch immer nicht kapiert haben was Denglisch ist -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denglisch
Schaut mal auf das Bild (für die, die den Beitrag nicht lesen wollen auf Wiki) -> genau DAS lesen wir im Chat.

"Server" ist kein Denglisch
"einloggen" hat sich leider festgesetzt. ob dies im vertretbaren rahmen ist mögen andere entscheiden. richtig wäre natürlich "anmelden", da hast du recht.

@ toryz: /unterzeichnen ;-)

grüße


----------



## FoolsTome (24. Juni 2009)

Pharas schrieb:


> Ich bin der Ansicht, dass das "Denglisch" nur ein Zeichen geistiger Armut ist.


Ich bin der Ansicht, dass deine Intolleranz Zeichen geistiger Armut ist. 


Pharas schrieb:


> Bisher besteht die deutsche Sprache doch bestimmt schon zu einem Drittel aus Anglizismen*, wenn nicht sogar schon zur Hälfte.


Dazu habe ich keine Daten. Du etwa? Wenn ich deinen oder andere Posts durchlese, muss ich feststellen, dass dort maximal 5% Anglizismen vorhanden sind. (In dem Satz war kein Einziger)



Pharas schrieb:


> *Zur Erklärung des Begriffs "Anglizismen": http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anglizismus Nicht, dass ich vermuten würde, dass alleine schon dieser einzelne Begriff, den Wortschatz der meisten Leser übersteigt.


Offensichtlich tust du das. Fail. (Oh, fast ein Anglizismus. Leider in wirklichkeit nur ein englisches Wort)


----------



## Huds (24. Juni 2009)

Pharas schrieb:


> Ich bin der Ansicht, dass das "Denglisch" nur ein Zeichen geistiger Armut ist.



Nein das hat nichts mit geistiger Armut zutun sonden ist Evolutionsbedingt ganz normal bei herranwachsenden Kindern. Sie versuchen sich durch ihr Handel und ihre Sprache von der Erwachsenenwelt zu distanzieren und ihren eigenen Weg zu finden.

Das wird dir jeder Kinderpsychologe bestätigen und ist wirklich ganz normal. Das vergeht im späteren Alter wieder und genau diese Leute werden sich später auch selbst wieder aufregen über sowas.

Würde mal sagen: Alles ganz "easy" ^^


----------



## Woolv (24. Juni 2009)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> PECH gehabt fin dich damit ab!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn sich die Menschheit immer mit allem abgefunden wäre, weil es eben Pech ist, dann wäre sie schon längst ausgestorben!


----------



## MadMat (24. Juni 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Das mag sein ,aber ob eine Mischung aus Deutsch und Englisch jetzt eine Entwicklung der Sprache ist? Für mich mehr ein Verfall.
> 
> Das die Sprache verfällt wurde schon in mehreren anderen Threads erwähnt und ganz ehrlich :
> 
> ...



Ich stimm Dir zwar zu, nur ist ein "Bodybag" keine Tasche im herkömmlichen Sinne. Wer sich eine(n) "bodybag" umhängt, der trägt einen Leichensack mit sich herum. Soviel dazu.
----

Witzig find ich das Argument, dass die Sprache sich entwickelt und es toll ist, wenn man seine eigene Sprache nicht mehr kann.
Entschuldigung, nicht toll, cool natürlich. 
Für mich ist das ein Argument, was darauf hin deutet, dass man keine Lust hat seine Muttersprache zu lernen und zusätzlich evt eine
weitere, die einem nützlich erscheint. Wir diskutieren bitte nicht aus, wer das Glück hat irgendwo geboren worden zu sein (nicht gebort).

Man könnte nun aber annehmen, dass Latein ein Vorbild der Sprachen an sich wäre. Ja, Latein ist eine tote Sprache. Aktuell in der Medizin
benutzt, was wohl an den alten Schriften und Lehren liegt. Macht ja nichts.

Ist euch eigentlich bekannt, dass es deutsche Worte gibt, die es in einigen anderen Sprache nicht gibt? Das wäre dann auch kein "Gemlish",
sondern Eigennamen oder Bezeichnungen.

Sprache soll sich entwickeln, ja. Aber nicht nach hinten. Dazu fand ich die Aussage mit dem Grunzen ganz gut. Passt irgendwie.

Wenn mal im Chat Sätze (?) wie "omglolroglwtfgimpnoobichpwndisch" liest, dann muss ich immer an die Figur von "Bully" denken.
Der Jäger(?), der eigentlich wohl Bayer sein soll? (Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, keine Beleidigung der Bayern! - nur ein Bsp). Der Kollege
ist ja mal ganz schräg un den soll man auch nicht verstehen. Ungefähr das wäre es aber, wenn man das, was man da manchmal lesen muss
im TS hören müsste.

---------

zur Frage: "Woher kommt Edith?" -> klar von Edit. Tante Edith oder Tante/Onkel Google sind ein sogenannter "Running Gag", selten
deutsches benutzes Wort: "Selbstläufer".

Grüße

Hab noch einem vom Kollegen: Sperrung wegen: "Bug Using" -> Tiermissbrauch, die armen Bugs.


----------



## fre_k (24. Juni 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Stimmt Die meinen ja auch es ist Cool Naja Hoffentlich Geht dieser Trend Wieder Zurück



War cool nicht früher auch mal englisch?... und aus welcher Sprache kommt nochmal Trend?...


Solange nicht zu arg übertrieben wird und man den Text normal lesen kann ist das doch nicht schlimm.
Sowas wie Ich come back nach Dalaran. kenn ich irgendwie nicht. Allgemeint benutzt bei uns keiner come für komme...  und healen für heilen ist doch nicht schlimm. Healer für Heiler ist nunmal Umgangssprache. Das einer pls anstelle von bitte schreibt ist halt auch nur aus praktischen Gründen. Es ist eifach eine Abkürzung. Ich schreibe auch nicht "Ich gratuliere dir zu deinem neuen Erfolg" ein eifach "gz" reicht doch gänzlich, jeder weis was es bedeutet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nmeld (24. Juni 2009)

hmm


----------



## MadMat (24. Juni 2009)

Wisch Dir den Hinten ab, spühle und wasch Dir die Hände.
Hose wieder hoch ziehen nicht vergessen, sonst stolperst Du wohl noch. Schnürsenkel sind aber zu?

Grüße


----------



## _Raziel_ (24. Juni 2009)

Anglizismen != Denglisch

Das jedoch nur am Rande. Das eigentliche Problem der heutigen Gesellschaft ist, dass sich jeder von den anderen abheben will. Man möchte einzigartig sein. Sozusagen den 'coolen Macker' raushängen lassen.
Und schon sind wir beim Thema. Sich in einer leistungorientierten Gesellschaft zu beweisen ist nicht jedem gegeben. Also hat man damit begonnen, sich innerhalb seiner Möglichkeiten zu beweisen. So entstanden die sogenannten Slangs bzw. Jargons.
Mal abgesehen vom Jugendslang (Gruppensprachen) gibt es bspw. auch Beamtendeutsch (Fachsprache) oder die Jägersprache (Berufssprache). Eines haben jedoch alle gemeinsam. Sie besitzen einzigartige Wörter, die man nur in diesen Kreisen einzuordnen vermag.

Deutschland, Österreich & Schweiz sind jedoch weltoffen und bisweilen auch wissbegierig. So weiss fast jeder, was es heisst, wenn man mit der Maus ein Fenster schliesst, obwohl man doch kein Nagetier an eine Glasscheibe knallen sollte. Und man versteht auch, wenn man eine Datei herunterlädt. Nur werden im Netz auf vielen Seiten keine 'herunterladbaren Dateien' dargeboten, sondern, da der Begriff platzsparender ist, 'Downloads'.
Und warum sollte man einem nicht so versierten Internetnutzer nun erklären, dass er die Dateien herunterladen soll, wenn man ihm sagen kann, dass er sie downloaden kann? Zumal jeder noch so englischfremde Nutzer eine Verbindung von downloaden zu Downloads ziehen kann und so nicht nochmals nachfragen muss, wo er sie denn herunterladen muss.

Und so entstand das eigentliche Denglisch. Man läd nicht mehr herunter, man downloadet. Und da bekannte Internetseiten erstmals englisch daherkommen, heisst es eben auch nicht 'Datei' sondern 'File'.
Und da wären wir wieder beim neuen Jugendslang. Keiner versteht richtig, was es bedeutet, aber um sich zu beweisen, werden die Wörter verwendet. Und immer mehr Wörter... Und so kommt es das man im Gruppenjargon WoW nicht nach einer Gruppe für Turm Utgarde heroisch sucht, sondern LFG (Looking for Group) TU (Turm Utgarde) hero/heroic (heroisch), oder den Leviathan hm (hardmode -> schwerer Modus) killt (to kill -> töten)
Man passt sich an und beweist den anderen damit, dass man etwas in der Gesellschaft ist. Auch wenn es nur beweist, dass man sich anpasst und mit der Welle schwimmt.

Ps'
My Denglisch ist übrigens cool too. Ich bin der Oberfreak und so fucking up to date, dass alle gegen mich loosen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine eigentliche persönliche Meinung hierzu. Wenn sich Jugendliche auf der Strasse mit ihrem Slang unterhalten, komme ich zwar nicht mit, aber was haben sie auch schon grossartiges zu sagen.
Wenn jemand ernsthaft mit mir einer Diskussion führen will, so soll er es in verständlichem Deutsch tun oder es sein lassen.

Unter sich darf aber jeder sprechen wie er will. Und wenn es im binären Code wäre: "0-1-0-0-0-1".


----------



## Thrungal (24. Juni 2009)

YO:

Wenn Du das Denglish benutzt, um damit Gedichte und Reime zu schreiben, dann bist Du einer der wenigen Jugendlichen, die sich noch für so etwas interessieren.
Dann hättest Du meine Hochachtung.
Hättest - würdest Du nicht noch abschliessend jugendlich-eingeschnappt mich den Idioten heissen.

Und mal im Ernst:
Lauf mal durch deine Innenstadt (City, oder "Schdaddoderwas") und schau dir mal die an, die mit Denglish um sich werfen. Na wenn das keine Künstler sind!


----------



## Topfkopf (24. Juni 2009)

Wieso issen dashier immer noch offen, ist hier nicht schon genug geflamt worden? Hier treffen 2 Lager aufeinander, zum einen die Weltoffenen Leute die nichts dagegen haben wenn man fremdsprachen miteinander mischt solange man versteht was der andere will, und die Verbohrten Leute die schon bei der Erfindung des elektrischen Lichts rumgemotzt haben ("He aber unsere tollen Kerzen und Öllampen waren viel schöner und originaler als dieser neumodische Mist"). Hier kann man ohne ende weiter diskutieren ob es nun gut ist das viele Leute halbDeutsch halbEnglisch mteinander reden oder ob das scheiße ist weil angeblich die tolle alte Sprache ausstirbt. Da das aber garantiert auf unnötiges Flames hinaus läuft, wäre es sinnvoller das Thema hier dicht zumachen und einen Filter einzubauen damit nicht wieder 1000 Threads zum selben dämlichen Thema aufgemacht werden. 

Zum Schluss:
/vote for close Leute, is doch totally wurscht ob die Germansprache ausstirbt, in ein paar Years spricht eh die ganze World eine einzige Language. Und die is much better als die alte, weil die dann jeder human auf der ganzen World spricht.


----------



## MadMat (24. Juni 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Wieso issen dashier immer noch offen, ist hier nicht schon genug geflamt worden? Hier treffen 2 Lager aufeinander, zum einen die Weltoffenen Leute die nichts dagegen haben wenn man fremdsprachen miteinander mischt solange man versteht was der andere will, und die Verbohrten Leute die schon bei der Erfindung des elektrischen Lichts rumgemotzt haben ("He aber unsere tollen Kerzen und Öllampen waren viel schöner und originaler als dieser neumodische Mist"). Hier kann man ohne ende weiter diskutieren ob es nun gut ist das viele Leute halbDeutsch halbEnglisch mteinander reden oder ob das scheiße ist weil angeblich die tolle alte Sprache ausstirbt. Da das aber garantiert auf unnötiges Flames hinaus läuft, wäre es sinnvoller das Thema hier dicht zumachen und einen Filter einzubauen damit nicht wieder 1000 Threads zum selben dämlichen Thema aufgemacht werden.
> 
> Zum Schluss:
> /vote for close Leute, is doch totally wurscht ob die Germansprache ausstirbt, in ein paar Years spricht eh die ganze World eine einzige Language. Und die is much better als die alte, weil die dann jeder human auf der ganzen World spricht.



Zum Glück leben "wir" nicht mehr, wenn es 90% der Weltbevölkerung egal ist was um sie herum und mit anderen passiert.

so long.... /schliessen


----------



## toryz (24. Juni 2009)

@TopfKopf: Wieso hier noch offen ist? Weil Menschen wie DU einfach den Sinn dieses Themas nicht kapieren und ihn falsch interpretieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es hat mit weltoffen, oder besser gesagt: Einer fetten, verfressenen, ignoranten und faulen amerikanischen Gesellschaft nichts zutun. Der TE hat nie etwas an Englisch als Weltsprache auszusetzen gehabt....*seufz* 

Vermutlich ist einfach deswegen noch offen, bis es auch der letzte kapiert das ein Forum zum lesen da ist und nicht nur zum "Am Thema vorbei, setzen 6" Beiträge verfassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (24. Juni 2009)

Batousaii schrieb:


> Ich spiele WoW nun schon seit Classic-Zeiten (Da wo alles noch schön auf Englisch war und man nicht nach Donnerfels geflogen is =/ ) und nutze seitdem auch englische Wörter wie:
> "Raiden, Raidinstanz, grinden, farmen, looten, badges, hero, sorry, hi, tank, damagedealer, healer, healen, tanken, damage usw blablubb"
> Ich wüsste meistens gar nicht welche Worte ich auf Deutsch dafür nutzen könnte, ohne das es sich total bekloppt anhört.
> Solange die englischen Wörter im richtigen Kontext benutzt werden empfinde ich es als kein bisschen störend. Von mir aus könnte man in WoW generell nur Englisch sprechen, aber das wird wohl nie passieren ^^



einzelne Ausdrücke benutzen ist ja auch normal. ich geh auch Raiden und mach die Dailies. aber "auf dem Way back nach Dalaran" sein ist schlicht deppert.


----------



## Baits (24. Juni 2009)

Dieses "Denglish" kann nützlich sein, aber genauso nützlich wie es ist kann es auch nerven..
Beispiel:
In Warsong(...Ich weiss english..-.-) kommen grad 4 Leute in den Flaggenraum, welcher Flaggenträger hat dann Zeit zu schreiben:"Leute, würdet ihr mir fix zu Hilfe kommen? Da sind 4 Hordler unterwegs zu mir. (Korrektes Deutsch)
Denglish:
Inc Base 4
So, es ist hilfreich kann aber auch seeeeeeeehr nervig sein, es kann aber auch nützlich sein.
Wobei die Leute mir Sachen alá:Ey ich bin grad auffen Way back to Dalaran und sell vorher noch fix mein Crap.
DAS is einfach nur lächerlich sowie unterbelichtet.


----------



## ÜberNoob (24. Juni 2009)

Die ganze sprache an sich geht den bach runter keiner schreibt mehr nach regeln ob grammatik oder reichtschreibung lesen kanns eh keiner mehr aber das interessiert ja auch nicht weil man eh nicht zuhört und einem die andern völlig egal ist sollen die doch stunden damit verbringen das was man sich aus dem kopf drückt zu entziffern hauptsache man selbst muss sich an keine regeln und nix halten.


----------



## Topfkopf (24. Juni 2009)

toryz schrieb:


> @TopfKopf: Wieso hier noch offen ist? Weil Menschen wie DU einfach den Sinn dieses Themas nicht kapieren und ihn falsch interpretieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wer hat was von einer fetten "fetten, verfressenen, ignoranten und faulen amerikanischen Gesellschaft" gesagt? außerdem schreibe ich nicht mehr an den TE, der interessiert mich nicht der Kerl, ich schreibe an die idioten die sich grundsätzlich an Leuten stören die Deutsch mit englisch mischen, aber das kapierst DU nicht. In meinem Post steht nicht @TE oder "an den TE" oder so, meine Posts sind für alle da. Das der TE nix gegen die benutzung englischer Begriffe ingame hat, an sich hat is mir klar, aber es gibt hier viele die was dagegen haben und die meine ich mit "verbohrt". Und nur für den Fall das ich wirklich ein Volidiot bin (das kann man ja nicht ausschließen), ich glaube nicht das ich es kapieren würde wenn hier jetzt noch 100000000 Leute rumflamen.


----------



## Valiel (24. Juni 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ich weiß wie wir das Problem ganz eleganz lösen:
> Schritt1: Aufrüstung
> Schritt2: Invasion von England und Ameríka
> Schritt3: In den besetzten Gebieten Deutschbücher aufn Tisch hauen
> ...



Sag ich ja. Das ist genau das was Programm in Deutschland ist! Alles muss Amerikanisiert werden. Umerzogen. Auf der ganzen Welt findet das statt. Nicht nur bei uns. 
Hier bei uns gibts ja nicht mal mehr Volkskundeunterricht! Das einzige was wir in der Schule über Deutschland lernen ist das wir hier den Nationalsozialismus hatten. Vllt. noch ein wenig über Deutschland im Geschichtsunterricht, wenn der denn stattfindet und nicht ausfällt, weil Lehrermangel oder sonst was.

Geh mal nach Italien und ruf in eine Kneipe "Scheiss Italiener!" (natürlich in deren Sprache), da haste aber ein dickes Problem. Mach das hier und es dreht sich vllt. einer um und sagt "öy!". 

Fragt mal euren Opa wie es früher war. Da konnte man noch auf etwas Stolz sein ohne als Nazi beschimpft zu werden, im Land der Dichter und Denker.

In 100 Jahren heissts nur noch "Im Land des Gangsterraps und der Dönerbuden, wo Lehrer vor Schülern angst haben und die Mittelschicht genausowenig existiert wir in den anderen EU Staaten".

Blablabla  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sein wir mal ehrlich, Deutschland geht den Bach runter. Nicht nur die Sprache sondern alles was Deutschland ausmacht.


----------



## toryz (24. Juni 2009)

Dann überleg doch bitte mal wieso und seit wann Englisch eine Weltsprache ist? Das keiner Englisch mit Deutsch wegen Großbritannien vermischt liegt wohl klar auf der Hand denn deren Dialekt klingt eindeutig anders. Also ist das einfach eine Sache die von Amerika aus geht und was viele ja so toll und schön finden ("cool" natürlich auch).

Das dieses Land und ein Großteil seiner Bevölkerung glaubt das sich der Rest der Welt nach ihr richtet beweißt eine Geschichte aus Ungarn als dort eine Amerikanern mit einem Auto durch das ganze Land im ersten Gang fuhr weil sie so etwas wie eine manuelle Gangschaltung nicht erwartete/kannte.

Zumal ich echt nicht begreife was an Sätzen wie: "Hey alda Noob, learn to Play sonst kick" weltoffen sein soll. Wenn das wirklich weltoffen in manchen Augen sein soll bezweifel ich wirklich das diejenigen überhaupt etwas über die Welt und ihre Offenheit wissen. 

Meiner Meinung nach sind das genau die Menschen die in ein anderes Land fahren und sich darüber beschweren das man dort kein deutsch mit ihnen redet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMat (24. Juni 2009)

Baits schrieb:


> Dieses "Denglish" kann nützlich sein, aber genauso nützlich wie es ist kann es auch nerven..
> Beispiel:
> In Warsong(...Ich weiss english..-.-) kommen grad 4 Leute in den Flaggenraum, welcher Flaggenträger hat dann Zeit zu schreiben:"Leute, würdet ihr mir fix zu Hilfe kommen? Da sind 4 Hordler unterwegs zu mir. (Korrektes Deutsch)
> Denglish:
> ...



sind 2 paar schuhe.

"inc base 4" ist 100% englisch.

aber wenn du das KORREKTE deusch KORREKT auf engl schreiben würdest, wäre der satz auch länger, denn in "inc base 4" steht nicht,
dass du hilfe bekommen möchtest und dass es sich um horde handelt (worum auch sonst).

"inc base 4, need your help. horde is incoming" ist zwar kützer, aber wäre der exaktere satz.

*grübel* "4 in Basis" ist doch auch kurz. um genau zu sein: exakt 8 Zeichen BEIDE! und je 2 leerzeichen.

Würd sagen, dass das Beispiel doof ist ;-)

grüße


----------



## ÜberNoob (24. Juni 2009)

Baits schrieb:


> Dieses "Denglish" kann nützlich sein, aber genauso nützlich wie es ist kann es auch nerven..
> Beispiel:
> In Warsong(...Ich weiss english..-.-) kommen grad 4 Leute in den Flaggenraum, welcher Flaggenträger hat dann Zeit zu schreiben:"Leute, würdet ihr mir fix zu Hilfe kommen? Da sind 4 Hordler unterwegs zu mir. (Korrektes Deutsch)
> Denglish:
> ...



ein bisschen am Thema vorbei

im Warsong schreibt auch keiner "Ey peoples, da sind six Hordies auf dem Way in die Base, could please einer coming und mir aiden"
Deutsch: "6 in Basis"


----------



## Ikku (24. Juni 2009)

Man sollte einfach unterscheiden können in welcher Umgebung man welche Ausdrucksweise anwendet. In WoW greifen sehr viele auf so einen Wörtermix zurück, allerdings ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht das eigentliche Problem.
Das Schlimmste an der Geschichte ist doch, dass die meisten nicht mal mehr wissen, wie man richtig deutsch spricht/schreibt. Alleine nach dem Durchlesen der ersten Seite dieses Threads wurde mir schon schlecht (übertrieben gesagt). Aber gut, es geht hier ja nicht um Rechtschreibeflames, sondern darum dass es traurig ist, dass kaum noch ein Durchschnittsjugendlicher richtig deutsch kann. Weder schreiben, noch reden.
Und wo das hinführt interessiert leider auch nur die wenigsten.

So werden wir alle verkommen...


----------



## joszy (24. Juni 2009)

schau dir es doch einfach an.... egal ob denglisch in wow...
oder auf der straße.... krass korrekt alda...daine mudda.... ich schwör... lolololol ey kacknoob...omfg meine crits sind goil

englische begriffe.... sms-stil.... und teilweise echtes rütli-verhalten
das ist aber normal in einen gewissen alter
weil junge welpen auch an jeden baum pissen "ich war hier!" ^^


----------



## toryz (24. Juni 2009)

Soeben gelesen:

*"heiler lust auf hero daily hds hero dan go"*

- Weltoffen? Welcher "nicht deutsch" sprechende würde das verstehen? Zumal die Frage ist was würde er an diesem Satz verstehen? Vielleicht "hero" und dann noch "go"...."HDS" wäre dann wieder die deutsche Abkürzung also wäre das auch nicht zu verstehen. Zusammenfassung wie es rüber kommen würde: "Hero go"

- "Daily", von welchem Wort soll das denn abgeleitet sein? Etwa von DA*Y*?

- Und zum schluss: "dan"....Super Beispiel das derjenige welcher das so eben im Spiel geschrieben hat weder Deutsch noch Englisch richtig kann....


Jetzt soll noch einer Behaupten "denglisch" ist die Zukunft.... -.-


----------



## Hubautz (24. Juni 2009)

*** ***



Valiel schrieb:


> Sein wir mal ehrlich, Deutschland geht den Bach runter. Nicht nur die Sprache sondern alles was Deutschland ausmacht.


Und was ist das bitte?


----------



## Thrungal (24. Juni 2009)

daily = täglich
Plural: dailies.

das "Y" wird in der Mitte des Wortes zum i.

dayli, dayly, daylys gibts net.


----------



## Thrungal (24. Juni 2009)

hubautz:
"ZITAT(Valiel @ 24.06.2009, 13:57) *
Sein wir mal ehrlich, Deutschland geht den Bach runter. Nicht nur die Sprache sondern alles was Deutschland ausmacht.

Und was ist das bitte?"

Das sind Sachen wie gesunder Nationalstolz und so etwas wie Werte, nach denen man sein Leben gestaltet.
Und nein, "chillunso" ist kein Wert.


----------



## MadMat (24. Juni 2009)

joszy schrieb:


> schau dir es doch einfach an.... egal ob denglisch in wow...
> oder auf der straße.... krass korrekt alda...daine mudda.... ich schwör... lolololol ey kacknoob...omfg meine crits sind goil
> 
> englische begriffe.... sms-stil.... und teilweise echtes rütli-verhalten
> ...



Mir lief gestern ein Hordler übern weg (glaub Jäger): Rütlischüler.

Danke fürs Gespräch.  Das lässt 2 Fakten zu. Welche? Denkt nach und entscheidet nicht zu schnell.

Grüße


----------



## toryz (24. Juni 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich glaube du solltest mal ein ganz klein wenig die Füße still halten. Als mein Opa gestorben ist war das nämlich nicht das Land der Dichter und Denker sondern das der Richter und Henker.
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten, ja?



Und nun vergöttert der Großteil der Deutschen ein Land wo es ganz normal ist das man Länder angreift nur weil man deren Öl möchte? Ist natürlich viel besser und macht weit aus mehr Sinn. Statt die Deutschen diesmal selber ein Krieg anfangen kopiert man einfach eine Kriegs treibende Kultur. Sicher gab es Zeiten auf die man sich als Deutscher schämen sollte aber die Zeiten sind vorbei und deutsche Geschichte beschränkt sich nach wie vor nicht nur auf 12 jahre. -.-



> Und was ist das bitte?



Wenn du nicht weist was die Vorfahren deines Landes alles geschaffen haben dann tust du mir echt Leid.
- Dichter (Goethe, Schiller...sollte jedem ein Begriff sein)
- Erfinder (Das Auto, der Dieselmotor, Erster Digitalrechner usw.)
- Sogar eine ganze Religion wurde von einem Deutschen salonfähig gemacht (Martin Luther, ist ein Begriff oder?)
- Komponisten (Beethoven)

Ja da könnte man fast sagen das einige Deutsche die Welt massiv beeinflusst und geprägt haben, und jetzt?


----------



## Woolv (24. Juni 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Wieso issen dashier immer noch offen, ist hier nicht schon genug geflamt worden? Hier treffen 2 Lager aufeinander, zum einen die Weltoffenen Leute die nichts dagegen haben wenn man fremdsprachen miteinander mischt solange man versteht was der andere will, und die Verbohrten Leute die schon bei der Erfindung des elektrischen Lichts rumgemotzt haben ("He aber unsere tollen Kerzen und Öllampen waren viel schöner und originaler als dieser neumodische Mist"). Hier kann man ohne ende weiter diskutieren ob es nun gut ist das viele Leute halbDeutsch halbEnglisch mteinander reden oder ob das scheiße ist weil angeblich die tolle alte Sprache ausstirbt. Da das aber garantiert auf unnötiges Flames hinaus läuft, wäre es sinnvoller das Thema hier dicht zumachen und einen Filter einzubauen damit nicht wieder 1000 Threads zum selben dämlichen Thema aufgemacht werden.
> 
> Zum Schluss:
> /vote for close Leute, is doch totally wurscht ob die Germansprache ausstirbt, in ein paar Years spricht eh die ganze World eine einzige Language. Und die is much better als die alte, weil die dann jeder human auf der ganzen World spricht.




Soso: Weltoffen gegen verbohrt!

Weltoffen bedeutet doch nicht, dass man seine eigenen Wertvorstellungen und Maßstäbe zugunsten anderer aufgibt, ohne sich Gedanken darüber zu machen. Die Welt dreht sich weiter, und es sollte inzwischen schon jeder gemerkt haben, dass Amerika nun wahrlich nicht der Maßstab für das Gute in der Welt ist.

Für mich ist Denglish meist nur sinnlos und aus Faulheit geboren. Aber es mag auch manchmal einen gezielten und dann besser durchdachten Gebrauch geben.


----------



## MadMat (24. Juni 2009)

toryz schrieb:


> Und nun vergöttert der Großteil der Deutschen ein Land wo es ganz normal ist das man Länder angreift nur weil man deren Öl möchte? Ist natürlich viel besser und macht weit aus mehr Sinn. Statt die Deutschen diesmal selber ein Krieg anfangen kopiert man einfach eine Kriegs treibende Kultur. Sicher gab es Zeiten auf die man sich als Deutscher schämen sollte aber die Zeiten sind vorbei und deutsche Geschichte beschränkt sich nach wie vor nicht nur auf 12 jahre. -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind die Transportmittel der Horde nicht auch von uns? *grinst*


BTW: ich stimme Dir in Deinen Beiträgen zu.


Das Denglisch war mal eher ein Zufall und Spass und hat sich entwickelt. Es wurden nützliche Dinge "geschaffen", aber es lief in die falsche  Richtung.
Wie war das mit der Erfindung des Dynamits? Die Entdeckung der Kernspaltung?

Grüße


----------



## Ale4Sale (24. Juni 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> Es geht beim Denglich nicht um die Eigennamen, sondern um sinnlose Verwendung der Sprachen. Wie schon ganz ganz oben stand: "Ich port mich back nach Darlaran". Ja "porten" hat sich eingebürgert - teleportieren wäre richtiger, aber so ist es. Nur ein: "Ich port mich schnell nach Darlaran" wäre schon viel besser.



That's the stuff.


----------



## Don vom See (24. Juni 2009)

~~ gäääääähn ~~


----------



## Woolv (24. Juni 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich glaube du solltest mal ein ganz klein wenig die Füße still halten. Als mein Opa gestorben ist war das nämlich nicht das Land der Dichter und Denker sondern das der Richter und Henker.
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten, ja?



Dann schau doch mal in die Geschichte anderer Nationen, und dann zeigst Du mir eine, in der es keine schwarzen Flecken gibt.


----------



## Valdarr (24. Juni 2009)

toryz schrieb:


> Und nun vergöttert der Großteil der Deutschen ein Land wo es ganz normal ist das man Länder angreift nur weil man deren Öl möchte? Ist natürlich viel besser und macht weit aus mehr Sinn. Statt die Deutschen diesmal selber ein Krieg anfangen kopiert man einfach eine Kriegs treibende Kultur. Sicher gab es Zeiten auf die man sich als Deutscher schämen sollte aber die Zeiten sind vorbei und deutsche Geschichte beschränkt sich nach wie vor nicht nur auf 12 jahre. -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein unsere Geschichte beschränkt sich nicht auf bloss 12 Jahre, aber unbedingt positiv ist unser Einfluss auch außerhalb besagter Zeit nicht immer gewesen. Danke Einstein & Co für ihre theorien und die Grundlage für die Atombombe. Danke von Braun für die bemannte Raumfahrt und Trägerraketen für die Atombombe. Wie mann sieht ergibt sich aus einem anderen Betrachtungswinkel auch eine andere Sichtweise. Was nun Nationalstolz mit sprachlichen "Entgleisungen" zu tun hat ist mir trotzdem ein Rätsel. 
Ich mag mein Land und rede teilweise einen kruden Mix aus Deutsch und Englisch in WoW. Spiel ja auch mit dem englischen Client da mir die Lokalization zumeist nicht gefällt und haufenweise Wortwitz oder Anspielungen durch die Übersetzung verloren gingen. 

Das Deutsch wiederrum keinen Einfluss auf andere Sprachen hat stimmt nun auch wieder nicht. Es gibt durchaus einige Begriffe die sich in anderen Sprachen eingebürgert haben. Im Gegensatz zu uns können aber auch viele Europäer grad mal ihre eigene Muttersprache + eventuell die Sprache des Wohnlandes. In England spricht keiner freiwillig Französisch oder gar Deutsch. Mann lernt es in der Schule und nach dem Abschluss wird es vergessen. Filme/Spiele und Bücher gibts in Englisch und im Ausland kommt mann damit durch. Mehr brauchts für den Alltag auch net.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (24. Juni 2009)

Weiß einer was auf einer Rockerkutte 1 % heißt ?

So ist es mit vielen Dingen auf unserer schönen Welt.

Wer fällt eher auf ? Der der im sng schreibt:

"Ich suche noch einen Heiler und 2 Schadensausteiler für Halle der Blitze, dann können wir los"

oder der

"einma heal, 2 DD für HdB (h) dan go"

Also bei uns gibt es durchaus noch enige die sich bemühen und wie Beispiel Nr. 1 schreiben.

Negativ auffallen wird aber Nr. 2

So ist das meistens. Genau wie die Dauerspammer im sng. Genau wie ewig in der Gruppe rumhopsende
Charaktere oder Deppen die 2 gefühlte Stunden auf ihrem Mega-Mammut hocken - natürlich AUF dem
Briefkasten.

Deppen haben die Angewohnheit eher aufzufallen, als der normal agierende Mensch. Überall

Ich selbst habe damit einfach kein Problem. Ich toleriere das. Melde mich aber garantiert nicht auf
so eine Gruppensuche. 

Im echten Leben ist das auch so. Ich toleriere Menschen die meinen einen anderen Weg gefunden zu
haben. Sollten sie mir aber in die Quere kommen oder mit "Hasse ma ´n Euro ?" kommen werden
sie wie Luft behandelt. Komischerweise reagieren sie dann oft sehr ungehalten. Merkwürdig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also lasst die Leute doch abkürzen, denglishen bis mir schlecht wird. Denkt immer daran die meisten von
denen müssen später doch nur einen Satz korrekt aussprechen können:

*"Willkommen bei Mc Donalds, Ihre Bestellung bitte"* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber nochmal, ich bin sicher, die Mehrheit ist "normal"


----------



## Oogieboogie (24. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> das sind die hirnis, die weder gut deutsch noch englisch können



auf GAR keinen fall ist das wirklich so...im endeffekt machen das die leute, die WoW auch schon gespielt haben, bevor blizz auf die "grandiose" (man beachte die ironie) idee kamen, wow einzudeutschen...
meine fresse ich sammel mich doch nicht in Unterstadt um mit einem Schlachtzug Eisenschmiede zu überfallen...ich sammel mich in undercity, um ironforge zu raiden...
jetzt mal ohne spaß...wer sich über die sprachkultur in wow ärgert, der soll mal schnell wieder zu mama rennen und sich ausheulen...


----------



## Thrungal (24. Juni 2009)

Gonzo: Top.


----------



## Nathoth (24. Juni 2009)

@ÜberNoob:


> Die ganze sprache an sich geht den bach runter keiner schreibt mehr nach regeln ob grammatik oder reichtschreibung lesen kanns eh keiner mehr aber das interessiert ja auch nicht weil man eh nicht zuhört und einem die andern völlig egal ist sollen die doch stunden damit verbringen das was man sich aus dem kopf drückt zu entziffern hauptsache man selbst muss sich an keine regeln und nix halten.



den "Satz" musste ich grad mal meinen Kollegen laut vorlesen ... so wie er da steht, also ohne irgend welche Satzzeichen oder Pausen. Die haben mich angeschaut als wenn ich der Vollhorst schlechthin bin.

Ich gehe aber davon aus, das das nur ein tolles Beispiel von dir war, wie man es nicht machen sollte ...


hab mir jedenfalls schön auf die Schenkel geklopft


der Nathoth


----------



## jemiel (24. Juni 2009)

Teilweise ist es schon recht nervig, sowie unnötig, aber manchmal, z.B. in Raids empfiehlt es sich einfach kurz "Heal pls" oder einfach "Heal" statt "Heilung bitteschön" oder "Heilung" zu rufen, es handelt sich hier nur um ein paar Buchstaben, diese können aber Massensterben verhindern. Aber so schrecklich empfinde ich es gar nicht, solange es nicht so anhört: "I need. heal for my Hexenmeister pls"
(Hexenmeister in Deutsch war so gewollt und soll nicht auf fehlende Englischkenntnisse hinweisen bzw. auf solche schließen lassen)

mfg jemiel


----------



## Kerby499 (24. Juni 2009)

Weiter so,  lebt Euren WoW-Stil, macht ihn Euch zum Gebet, oder was auch immer,
nur hört bitte nicht auf so auch privat so zu reden....Verewigt es, lernt es auswendig.

Was schert einen Denglisch, Deutsch, oder sonst was...die einzig richtige Sprache ist diese hier ...

Hauptsache Ihr werdet in WoW richtig verstanden, um den Rest braucht Ihr Euch nicht zu kümmern,
wofür denn ? 

Ich kann echt die Leute nicht verstehen die Ihre Kinder vom WoW-Spielen abhalten ...


----------



## Hubautz (24. Juni 2009)

toryz schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht weist was die Vorfahren deines Landes alles geschaffen haben dann tust du mir echt Leid.
> - Dichter (Goethe, Schiller...sollte jedem ein Begriff sein)
> - Erfinder (Das Auto, der Dieselmotor, Erster Digitalrechner usw.)
> - Sogar eine ganze Religion wurde von einem Deutschen salonfähig gemacht (Martin Luther, ist ein Begriff oder?)
> - Komponisten (Beethoven)


Abgesehen davon, dass ich persönlich der Ansicht bin, man kann nur auf Dinge stolz sein, die man selber geleistet hat – was direkt impliziert, dass es mir etwas schwer fällt auf Beethoven oder Luther stolz zu sein, werde ich den Teufel tun hier über Politik zu diskutieren. Zumal das etwas off topic ist.  „off Topic“ wiederum ist ein genialer Übergang zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Juni 2009)

mai Hämd is klätschnäss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juni 2009)

Ey Yo was denn? Meine sprache is doch voll fresh und voll cool und normal unso. und healen is dochn ganz normales wort, porten genauso, was hasn du? bist wohl voll der nerd der nix zu tun hat außer weiter waynethreads aufzumachen, wo ich eh für /closed bin.

So, hier mal ein großes * Ironie * für die die's net gemerkt haben sollten. Mich persöhnlich stört das Ganze eher weniger, da es hauptsächlich Chat-Sprache ist, welche schnell gehen muss (Rp mal ausgenommen). Schlimm find ich's eher wenn ich Texte mit miserabler Rechtschreibung lesen muss (also wirklich miserabel, über fehlende Groß - / Kleinschreibung ist ja hinwegzusehen). "Denglish" ist für mich wie gesagt eher kein Problem, liegt evtl. auch daran, dass Englisch immer mehr auch in Deutschland immer populärer wird, auch abseits von Spielen. Internationale Musik ist hier übrigens das beste Beispiel.


----------



## Kerby499 (24. Juni 2009)

Ich bin dafür, dass man nur dann WoW spielen darf wenn man eine Aufnahmeprüfung bestanden hat, die einem bescheinigt,
dass man die Fremdsprachen Denglisch und Leetspeak als Muttersprache verewigt hat.

Alles andere hat ja eh keinen Sinn, sonst will man in grünem Equip wieder in Heros-Ini rein, macht max 700 dps und kennt das Wort aggro nur vom Hören-Sagen ^^


----------



## CaptainZer0 (24. Juni 2009)

lol zB habe ich ne englische tastertur habe ist es natuerlich einfacher back zu schreiben als zurueck mit UE und so


----------



## Kerby499 (24. Juni 2009)

> lol zB habe ich ne englische tastertur habe ist es natuerlich einfacher back zu schreiben als zurueck mit UE und so



Habe ich Glück, habe ich wesentlich mehr Glück als einer, der kein Glück hat ^^


----------



## Norjena (24. Juni 2009)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> auf GAR keinen fall ist das wirklich so...im endeffekt machen das die leute, die WoW auch schon gespielt haben, bevor blizz auf die "grandiose" (man beachte die ironie) idee kamen, wow einzudeutschen...
> meine fresse ich sammel mich doch nicht in Unterstadt um mit einem Schlachtzug Eisenschmiede zu überfallen...ich sammel mich in undercity, um ironforge zu raiden...
> jetzt mal ohne spaß...wer sich über die sprachkultur in wow ärgert, der soll mal schnell wieder zu mama rennen und sich ausheulen...



Es geht hier NICHT! um Eigennamen, oder gewissen standart Abkürzungen zb von Skills oder alten Instanzen.

Sondern um das einbauen englischer Wörter in deutsche wo auch nur ein winziges bisschen Platz ist.

Oder auch um alltägliche Dinge wie der arme Hausmeister der den Kopf schüttelt weil er auf einmal ein "Facillity Mangager" geworden ist.


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juni 2009)

Ich finde, hier ist schon alles gesagt worden.


Es wird zeit für ein /wink Maladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IIIFireIII (24. Juni 2009)

Wie dämlich die deutschen bei der übernahme irgendwelcher englischen Wörter sind, hat man ja am sogenannten "Public Vieving" gesehen. Jeder Amerikaner hätte die Hände über dem Kopf zusammengeschlagen, wenn er gehört hätte, wofür das bei uns steht, im Gegenstatz zu dem Land, aus dem es kommt. Das kommt dann international wirklich toll rüber, aber hauptsache englische Wörter einbauen, damit wir international angepaßt sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMat (24. Juni 2009)

IIIFireIII schrieb:


> Wie dämlich die deutschen bei der übernahme irgendwelcher englischen Wörter sind, hat man ja am sogenannten "Public Vieving" gesehen. Jeder Amerikaner hätte die Hände über dem Kopf zusammengeschlagen, wenn er gehört hätte, wofür das bei uns steht, im Gegenstatz zu dem Land, aus dem es kommt. Das kommt dann international wirklich toll rüber, aber hauptsache englische Wörter einbauen, damit wir international angepaßt sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ich doch schon gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

Edit: @ Fire: macht aber nichts, lesen ja eh nicht alle die Beiträge. Also sollte man das wohl auch wiederholen. Aber selbst das bringt hier nichts.


----------



## IIIFireIII (24. Juni 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> hab ich doch schon gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ohhh....muß ich übersehen haben.


----------



## -Vardor- (24. Juni 2009)

Ich benutze die sachen wenn sie Kürzer sind.
Aber so sachen wie "healen" oder "healer" sind unnötig weil "heilen" und "heiler" genauso lange sind.


----------



## SulTaNkx (24. Juni 2009)

naja wow ist ein spiel , da kann ich so reden wie ich möchte (ausser beleidigend zu werden) .

ich achte doch in meiner freizeit nicht auf rechtschreibfehler da habe ich echt andere sorgen!!

und wieso achtet der thread ersteller da so drauf , bisst du deutschlehrer?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dieses deutsch english finde ich okay. was nervt ist diese roxxor sprache das hört sich nur behindert an!!


----------



## MadMat (24. Juni 2009)

SulTaNkx schrieb:


> naja wow ist ein spiel , da kann ich so reden wie ich möchte (ausser beleidigend zu werden) .
> 
> ich achte doch in meiner freizeit nicht auf rechtschreibfehler da habe ich echt andere sorgen!!
> 
> ...



so wie es scheint, meint der TE die RoxXoR-sPRache al'a: "eh alta, heal ma plz mein Warri"

und meint nicht: "Raid auf UC um 20:00. Treffen in IF"


----------



## schmetti (24. Juni 2009)

Sehen wir es mal so , wenn jeder die selbe Sprache spricht gibt es weniger Verständigungsprobleme.
Und Deutsch ist im übrigen nach Englich die meistgesprochene Sprache.


----------



## H24Lucky (24. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube nicht dass es viel mit Cool sein zu tun hat sondern ehr damit, dass viele Spieler auch andere Spiele spielen in denen meist viele Begriffe Englisch sind z.B. Base, flag, usw !

Ausserdem liegts wohl auch daran dass WoW damals nicht komplett übersetzt war z.b. Stormwind, Ironforge, Deathmines uvm. da bleibt bei den meisten eingesessenen Spielern viel hängen !

Und mal Hand aufs Herz wie bedanken , entschuldigen usw sich ich will mal sagen ALLE im Chat ?

thx  ....etc = Thanks = Danke ...etc- Versuch mal danke abzukürzen ohne dass es bescheuert aussieht bzw jeder versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry  ....etc = Entschuldigung ...etc - Selbst Entschuldigung abzukürzen wäre noch länger als sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also das Englisch-Deutsch in einem Satz wirst du nie vermeiden können das hat auch nichts mit cool sein zu tun oder sonstwas das ist einfach nur kürzer und gewohnter !


----------



## Sephirót15 (24. Juni 2009)

Für mich ist dieses Denglisch eigentlich ganz in Ordnung. Es fängt nur dann an zu stören wenn es Sätze so verunstaltet, dass man den Sinn nicht mehr versteht, oder wenn es benutzt wird nur um englische Wörter zu benutzen.
Z.B. Ey, Ich neede back nach Dala machma fast port!!!1111 
da geht ein "Kann mich mal fix wer nach Dala porten?" doch irgendwie besser.
Für Eigennamen gefällts mir auf jeden Fall besser die englischen zu benutzen (hab sowieso die englische Versoin, weil ich nunmal lieber nach Ironforge gehe als nach Eisenschmiede usw.) die hören sich einfach besser an.
Ich selbst mag einfach die englische Sprache, allerdings nur wenn die Sätze auch wirklich ganz englisch sind und net halb deutsch halb mit (in der Regel) englischen Begriffen die man ca. in der 5ten Klasse lernt, von daher benutzen ich in WoW im Normalfall Deutsch, bis auf für Eigennamen, so "normale" Begriffe wie questen oder raiden halt und natürlich Abkürzungen (thx ist einfach deutlich kürzer als Vielen Dank.)
Und das LOLOMGIMBAROXXOR diQQaUh irgendwie völlig Sinnlos is muss man wohl eigentlich gar net erwähnen.^^


----------



## IronyofFate (24. Juni 2009)

schmetti schrieb:


> Sehen wir es mal so , wenn jeder die selbe Sprache spricht gibt es weniger Verständigungsprobleme.
> Und Deutsch ist im übrigen nach Englich die meistgesprochene Sprache.



*lach* Und was ist mit Mandarin, Spanisch und selbst Französisch sollte durch die ganzen Kolonien die Deutsche Sprache dominieren. Außer in Brasilien wird in ganz Süd- und Mittelamerika, abgesehen von ein paar kleinen Inselstaaten, Spanisch gesprochen und ist dank der Mexikaner Amtssprache in den USA und das hat nicht einmal Deutsch geschafft obwohl so viele deutsche Auswanderer dort leben und einmal einen riesigen Prozentsatz der Bevölkerung ausgemacht haben.

Ich finde es armselig wie sich hier die Ewiggestrigen, Besserwisser und die "Kulturbewussten" sich hier mal wieder über ein gemeinsames lächerliches Feindbild des dämlichen Hauptschülers aufregen. Seid ihr es immer noch nicht leid?
Ich selbst benutze Denglisch in WoW, aber es sind nicht gerade die Schwachmaten in WoW, die viele Englische Fachbegriffe, sondern gerade die seriösen WoW-Spieler, die sich mit den Zahlen beschäftigen, benutzen Denglisch aus dem einfachen Grund, weil sie einfach mit sehr viel Englisch konfrontiert werden und sich meistens auf englischen Seiten austauschen. Das ist bei jeder Fachrichtung im Leben zu bemerken, die viel mit Englisch zu tun hat. Redet doch einfach mal mit einem Informatiker. 
Desweiteren beherrschen viele dieser Leute weiterhin ein einwandfreies Deutsch. 
Bestes Beispiel sind da WoW-Spieler vom Gymnasium mit Deutsch-Lk. Bei uns gibt es oft genug Diskussionen mit den Begriffen Stamina, Lightning usw. ,weil die Leute mit dem Englischen Klient spielen und es wäre doch schwachsinnig wenn man an Stamina denkt noch einmal in der Aussprache auf Ausdauer zu wechseln, wenn er genau weiß, dass ich ihn verstehe. Das macht kein Mensch wenn er nicht muss und natürlich wissen sie, dass Stamina Ausdauer heißt.
Genauso ist es die Sache beim Lesen. Wenn du Stamina über 3 Jahre liest, dann denkst du nicht automatisch Ausdauer.
Nach 3 Jahren in England muss man auch nicht im Kopf ins Deutsche übersetzen außer man ist total unfähig Englisch zu sprechen und zu verstehen und muss es sich zum Verständnis übersetzen.


----------



## MadMat (24. Juni 2009)

IronyofFate schrieb:


> *lach* Und was ist mit Mandarin, Spanisch und selbst Französisch sollte durch die ganzen Kolonien die Deutsche Sprache dominieren. Außer in Brasilien wird in ganz Süd- und Mittelamerika, abgesehen von ein paar kleinen Inselstaaten, Spanisch gesprochen und ist dank der Mexikaner Amtssprache in den USA und das hat nicht einma Deutsch geschafft obwohl so viele deutsche Auswanderer dort leben und einmal einen rieseigen Prozentsatz der Bevölkerung ausgemacht haben.
> 
> Ich finde es armselig wie sich hier die Ewiggestrigen, Besserwisser und die "Kulturbewussten" sich hier mal wieder über ein gemeinsames lächerliches Feindbild des dämlichen Hauptschülers aufregen. Seid ihr es immer noch nicht leid?
> Ich selbst benutze Denglisch in WoW, aber es sind nicht gerade die Schwachmaten in WoW, die viele Englische Fachbegriffe, sondern gerade die seriösen WoW-Spieler, die sich mit den Zahlen beschäftigen, benutzen Denglisch aus dem einfachen Grund, weil sie einfach mit sehr viel Englisch konfrontiert werden und sich meistens auf englischen Seiten austauschen. Das ist bei jeder Fachrichtung im Leben zu bemerken, die viel mit Englisch zu tun hat. Redet doch einfach mal mit einem Informatiker.
> ...



Dann rede mal mit mir. Ich denke zumindest, dass ich nicht so einen Müll im Chat ablasse wie einige da bringen.
Unsinn machen ja, gebe ich zu. Aber "mage, port ma fast Darla Plz" kommt bei mir definitiv nicht. Allein die Höflichkeit
gebietet mir den Mage beim Namen anzusprechen.
Aber anscheinend merken die Wenigsten, dass sich die, die sich GEGEN (gutes) Deutsch aussprechen, überhaupt nicht wissen wovon
geredet wird. 

Grüße


----------



## Chimaya (24. Juni 2009)

Wenn das Englisch korrekt benutzt wird, ist das doch eigentlich kein Problem.
Ich für meinen Teil neige auch dazu, häufig Spells oder Orte (upps, schon wieder passiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) mit ihrem englischen Namen zu beschreiben, weil ich einen englischen Client habe. Und diesen habe ich deshalb, da fast alle interessanten Seiten und Foren nunmal auf Englisch sind und auch wenn ich fließend Englisch spreche, musste ich früher bei einigen Eigennamen von Orten oder Zaubern länger überlegen.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon sind viele deutsche Übersetzungen echt mies (Jaina Prachtmeer, Fandral Hirschhaupt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und die Syncronisation ist auch um einiges schicker, wie ich finde.

Da sicherlich einige aus ähnlichen Gründen mit englischem Client spielen oder zumindest englische Seiten wälzen, schleichen sich halt schnell englische Begriffe ein.

Viel bedenkenswerter finde ich da die Leute, die versuchen, Deutsch zu reden, aber es nicht schaffen.
Heute wieder im Handelschannel:
X: suche wen der mir ne gluf macht
Y: Gluf?
X: äh glüfe

Bei sowas bekomme ich wirklich Angst und das ist leide keine Seltenheit mehr sondern ganz normal geworden.

Gruß, Cay


----------



## Sephirót15 (24. Juni 2009)

Also denke mal zwischen den beiden Sachen die ich oben mit dem : " Mage fast nach Dala porten" angesprochen habe und dem was Irony grad geschrieben hat gibts nen großen Unterschied, denn die Leute die sich wirklich mit dem Spiel (und damit zwangsläufig auch mit Englisch) beschäftigen benutzen die Englischen Begriffe halt aus Gewohnheit und ja auch Sinnvoll und die andere von mir angesprochene Version ist halt so, dass da jemand versucht Englisch zu reden, weils sich ja so "toll" anhört (man bemerke bitte die Ironie).
Denke mal die von Irony angesprochene Art das Englisch zu benutzen ist durchaus Sinnvoll, passiert einem ja immer wieder, dass man irgendwo immer wieder über eine Englische Bezeichnung für irgendwas stolpert und die dann in den normalen Sprachgebrauch aufnimmt.


----------



## Nathoth (24. Juni 2009)

Warum muss den eigentlich abgekürzt werden, bis der Arzt kommt? 
Sind wir alle auf der Flucht, oder ist die Eingabezeile zu kurz, da sich nur 20 Zeichen benutzen darf?

Gefühlte 90% diese Sätze entstehen doch in aller Ruhe, beim oben genannten "auf-dem-Mammut-sitzen" und den Briefkasten blockieren. 
In einer hitzigen Schlachtzug Situation seh ich das ja vielleicht noch ein, wenn man kein Teamspeak benutzt, aber der große Rest ist einfach Bequemlichkeit, Pseudo-coolness (was für ein Wort^^ ) und Schlamperei an der Sprache, welcher auch immer.

Und das Argument, das hier von einigen kam, das ja nur so im Spiel geredet (geschrieben) wird, ist so plump das es weh tut. Gegenbeispiele habe ich jeden Morgen im Zug und Abends wieder zurück. Wenn der Großteil meiner Umgebung so spricht, werde ich das natürlich übernehmen und auch in meinen Sprachgebrauch einbauen. Das gilt besonders für Leute, die sich viel im Chat, ICQ, Online-Spielen oder ähnlichen Medien rumtreiben. Das Umfeld färbt da doch ab. Und da man sich in jüngeren Jahren eh gegen alles ausspricht, was die Älteren sagen, findet man es auch nicht komisch oder verwerflich wenn man sich sprachlich unterscheidet zur älteren Generation. Das unterstützt ja sogar die Grundhaltung. 
Aber das ging in ähnlicher Art und Weise uns allen mal so, daher haben ich für viele noch Hoffnung, das sie mit dem Reiferwerden auch schmunzelnd zurück blicken können und sagen "aua, was hab ich denn da für einen Käse zusammen geschrieben ..."

naja, das noch dazu^^

der Nathoth


----------



## IronyofFate (24. Juni 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> Dann rede mal mit mir. Ich denke zumindest, dass ich nicht so einen Müll im Chat ablasse wie einige da bringen.
> Unsinn machen ja, gebe ich zu. Aber "mage, port ma fast Darla Plz" kommt bei mir definitiv nicht. Allein die Höflichkeit
> gebietet mir den Mage beim Namen anzusprechen.
> Aber anscheinend merken die Wenigsten, dass sich die, die sich GEGEN (gutes) Deutsch aussprechen, überhaupt nicht wissen wovon
> ...



Sind wir doch einmal ehrlich. Das schlimmste Denglisch benutzen die Leute, die sich darüber aufregen und unhöflich kann man auch in Deutsch sein. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, die es immer gibt, benutzen vile ein solch schlechtes Denglisch nur um zu provozieren oder sich darüber lustig zu machen.
Bis auf die üblichen Kürzel wie lfg, wts und wtb. Im übrigen beschwert sich der Threadersteller auch über die "Leitfäden" im Forum.
Das hier ist doch nür die übliche Hetze, gern betrieben wird. So ähnlich wie gegen Bildleser, weil man sich doch so herrlich darüber aufregen kann.


----------



## IronyofFate (24. Juni 2009)

Nathoth schrieb:


> Warum muss den eigentlich abgekürzt werden, bis der Arzt kommt?
> Sind wir alle auf der Flucht, oder ist die Eingabezeile zu kurz, da sich nur 20 Zeichen benutzen darf?
> 
> Gefühlte 90% diese Sätze entstehen doch in aller Ruhe, beim oben genannten "auf-dem-Mammut-sitzen" und den Briefkasten blockieren.
> In einer hitzigen Schlachtzug Situation seh ich das ja vielleicht noch ein, wenn man kein Teamspeak benutzt, aber der große Rest ist einfach Bequemlichkeit, Pseudo-coolness (was für ein Wort^^ ) und Schlamperei an der Sprache, welcher auch immer.


Da brauchen wir ja auch im Deutschen keine Abkürzungen mehr oder? usw., o.ä., GG und so weiter sind dann doch vollkommen schwachsinnig. Der Chat dient nur zum reinen Informationsaustausch und warum soll ich nicht eine allgemein bekannte Abkürzung benutzen? Es ist doch auch in der gesprochenen Sprache zu merken oder woher kommt die Umgangssprache und die Umgangssprache hat auch ihren Nutzen.



> Und das Argument, das hier von einigen kam, das ja nur so im Spiel geredet (geschrieben) wird, ist so plump das es weh tut. Gegenbeispiele habe ich jeden Morgen im Zug und Abends wieder zurück. Wenn der Großteil meiner Umgebung so spricht, werde ich das natürlich übernehmen und auch in meinen Sprachgebrauch einbauen. Das gilt besonders für Leute, die sich viel im Chat, ICQ, Online-Spielen oder ähnlichen Medien rumtreiben. Das Umfeld färbt da doch ab.


1. Das Umfeld hat schon immer abgefärbt, besonders in der Sprache, sonst wäre die Sprache Französisch nicht zu erklären.
2. Solange sie Deutsch können sollen sie doch so untereinander reden. Ich toleriere das auch nicht wenn sie bei gegebenem Anlass kein Deutsch mehr können.


> Und da man sich in jüngeren Jahren eh gegen alles ausspricht, was die Älteren sagen, findet man es auch nicht komisch oder verwerflich wenn man sich sprachlich unterscheidet zur älteren Generation. Das unterstützt ja sogar die Grundhaltung.
> Aber das ging in ähnlicher Art und Weise uns allen mal so, daher haben ich für viele noch Hoffnung, das sie mit dem Reiferwerden auch schmunzelnd zurück blicken können und sagen "aua, was hab ich denn da für einen Käse zusammen geschrieben ..."
> 
> naja, das noch dazu^^
> ...



Wenn das so wäre, würden wir immer noch wie im Sachsenspiegel sprechen. Sprechen wir noch so?


----------



## IronyofFate (24. Juni 2009)

Entschuldigung, Internet nervt gerade.


----------



## Nonns (24. Juni 2009)

Ich finds schade,dass unsere schöne deutsche Sprache immer mehr von ,,denglisch" verdrängt wird.Wir leben hier immernoch in Deutschland und nicht in Dengland.
Deshalb:Sprecht deutsch und nicht denglisch,damit die deutsche Sprache nicht eines Tages verschwindet!


----------



## toryz (24. Juni 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass ich persönlich der Ansicht bin, man kann nur auf Dinge stolz sein, die man selber geleistet hat – was direkt impliziert, dass es mir etwas schwer fällt auf Beethoven oder Luther stolz zu sein, werde ich den Teufel tun hier über Politik zu diskutieren. Zumal das etwas off topic ist.  „off Topic“ wiederum ist ein genialer Übergang zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.



Aber wieso kommst du dann mit der Zeit der Henker und Richter? Nachdem ich mal davon ausgehen kann das du nicht zu dieser Zeit gelebt hast sollte dir das dann ja so ziemlich egal sein, oder? Du hast diese Verbrechen nicht begangen, du hast damals nicht einmal weggeschaut also kannst du es aus deinem Gedächtnis demzufolge streichen. Wenn mir eins auf den Geist geht dann ist es Doppelmoral, ist das gleiche wie eine Mutter die sich beschwert das keiner Tempo 30 einhält wegen ihren Kindern und sobald die Kinder im Auto sitzen brettert sie selbst mit 60 durch die Straße.

Aber wenn du es so siehst sollten ziemlich viele Menschen dann stolz darauf sein das sie eine andere Kultur kopiert und ihre eigene vernichtet haben?

Tut mir ja Leid aber ich bin zum Beispiel stolz auf meine Eltern die 1989 auf den Straßen von Leipzig marschiert sind und somit einen großen Teil zur ganzen politischen Wende in ganz Europa geleistet haben. 

Noch ein paar Beispiele das die Sprache langsam ausstirbt und einige Spieler noch nicht einmal fähig sind normale Sätze, wenn sie nicht unter Zeitdruck stehen zu bilden:
- Wo boss????????
- Jeder der mich DM Set bring bekommt 10g
- Schurke renn durch schau wo Boss


----------



## Vasher (24. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, hier werden sehr extreme Beispiele immer gezeigt! Denn im großen und ganzen, was ich mitbekomme, wird normal geschrieben. Natürlich auch mit Abkürzungen warum nicht. Hier im Forum werden doch auch Abkürzungen benutzt! Abkürzungen sind einfach schneller zu schreiben. Und ich habe es im WoW-Chat lieber das kurz und knapp geantwortet wird. Anstatt erstmal nen ganzen Roman durchzulesen. 

Und das ist heutzutage halt der Trend. Warum man das überhaupt Denglisch nennen muss. Und dazu gesagt sei, wie man spricht und wie man schreibt ist ein großer Unterschied!


----------



## Norjena (24. Juni 2009)

Vasher schrieb:


> Und das ist heutzutage halt der Trend. Warum man das überhaupt Denglisch nennen muss. Und dazu gesagt sei, wie man spricht und wie man schreibt ist ein großer Unterschied!



Es geht ja nicht nur um die Abkürzungen, sondern auch allgemein, im Alltag. 

Lauf durch die nächste Stadt, halte die Augen und Ohren offen, lese die Werbung, die Namen der Geschäfte, die Plakate dort, und da, hör den Leuten zu.....achte einfch speziell darauf, und schon fällt dir auf das "Denglish" in manchen Bereichen haushoch dominiert.


----------



## FaNtaBäR (24. Juni 2009)

Farstar schrieb:


> ...englisch sind, weil sie im Alttag (Schule/Studium/Ausbildung) damit ständig konfrontiert werden, aber man kann es auch wirklich übertreiben, oder?...



war schon immer der meinung schule is schädlich... Oo


----------



## Draelion (24. Juni 2009)

Tja, WoW war nunmal im Original ein Spiel, in dem die englische Sprache ganz klar dominierte.
daher ist es selbstverständlich, dass sich bestimmte Begriffe einfach gehalten haben, auch wenn sie vllt von blizz (zum Teil unnötiger weise) ins Deutsche übersetzt wurden.

Und hör dich mal im Real Life (ich weiß, denglisch xD) um.
Du wirst festellen, dass auch dort die Amerikanisierung vor unserer Sprache keinen Halt macht.
Das hat meistens gar nicht unbedingt etwas mit der besagten "coolness" zu tun, sondern viel mehr mit englischen Begriffen, die einfach aus der Fachsprache (Beispiel: Technik) übernommen werden. 

Im Grunde hat die englische Sprache einen gewaltigen Einfluss auf unsere eigene ^^
Das ist so und lässt sich meiner Meinung nach auch nicht aufhalten.
Das Einzige, was du tun kannst, ist wohl dich einfach an unsere gute alte deutsche Sprache zu erinnern und sie evtl. an deine Kinder weiterzugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber um den Gebrauch von Anglizismen im Alltag kommt man schon meist kaum noch herum, denke ich ^^

-> Drae 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sreal (24. Juni 2009)

weiss nit obs schon mal geschrieben wurde - habe lediglich den topic gelesen aber schaut doch mal die werbung an 50% deutsch 50% englisch(steigend) - in der stadt werden straßenschilder, shops, einkaufszentren, telefongeschäften und co nach englisch/amerikanischen vorbild eingerichtet - handy/telefon services oder auch bestimmte dinge im handy sind zu 90% aufs englisch eingestellt, das internet wird durch die englische sprache dominiert - deutsche, französische oder anders sprachige seiten gehören hier eindeutig zur minderheit. 

Die deutsche sprache wird sich mit sicherheit in spätestens 50jahren so abgeändert haben, dass es schon gar nicht mehr deutsch sondern eher ans englische mit deutschen akzenten und noten versehen grenzt. In der heutigen zeit sind die menschen in großer eile, müssen dinge schnell erledigen - die sprache ist da nur ein kleines beispiel. 

aber mal ne gegenfrage @TE,
Sprechen wir heute noch alt-deutsch? das deutsch das wir kennen, dass in schulen und co gelehrt wird ist schon lange nicht mehr das "original deutsch" (so nenne ich es jetzt mal) und verändert sich stetig, nun befindet sich die sprache mal wieder im wandel - in 5-10 jahren wird da keiner mehr nachfragen.

mfg


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juni 2009)

Wenn Leute allerdings Texte verfassen, die nur noch aus Fehlern bestehen und keiner mehr versteht, dann hat das wenig mit sprachlicher Weiterentwicklung zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnxdome (25. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> /sign


/sign
 @TE:
Englisch schadet auch dir nicht. Und wenn du das Geschriebene nicht verstehst: Englisch-Kurs nehmen, oder Nachhilfe o.Ä.

Ich würde dich verstehen, wenn es ein grammatikalisches Disaster wäre, aber solange die eingedeutschen, englischen Wörter auch im richtigen Bezug richtig im Satz verbaut wurden, sehe ich da gar keine Probleme. Eher ein Vorteil! Dadurch lernen immerhin noch ein paar Individuen Englisch und das kann bekanntlich bei einem Auslands-Aufenthalt nicht schaden.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (25. Juni 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn Leute allerdings Texte verfassen, die nur noch aus Fehlern bestehen und keiner mehr versteht, dann hat das wenig mit sprachlicher Weiterentwicklung zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



richtig.


----------



## Trorg (25. Juni 2009)

Ich gebe dem TE schon recht das es echt schlimm geworden ist.
Gestern in der Violetten Festung:
Spieler X : Buff pllx now und am besten auch noch den der Wille pimpt
Ich: Hä? Was willste von mir?
Spieler X : Du ist doch Priest oda können Schadows nich buffn!
Ich: Doch können wir aber können Schurken nicht schreiben.. ausserdem was willst du mit Wille als Schurke?

Mir gestern so passiert und das war noch jemand der sich eloquent ausgedrückt hat.
Aber noch lustiger sind die Leute die "lol" im TS sagen, erinnert mich immer irgendwie an die WoW Verarsche von Switch


----------



## Karius (25. Juni 2009)

Nonns schrieb:


> Ich finds schade,dass unsere schöne deutsche Sprache immer mehr von ,,denglisch" verdrängt wird.Wir leben hier immernoch in Deutschland und nicht in Dengland.
> Deshalb:Sprecht deutsch und nicht denglisch,damit die deutsche Sprache nicht eines Tages verschwindet!



Sprache passt sich immer den Begebenheiten an. Das ist auch gut so.

Beispiel: Informatiker, Ärzte, Soziologen... Die haben alle ihr eigenes Kauderwelsch.

Aber: Die sind wenigstens des Deutschen mächtig. Das heisst deren Sprache macht Sinn, obwohl sie Fachwörter verwenden.

Viele der jungen WoW Spieler sind im Grund noch nicht fähig zu guter und korrekter schriftlicher Kommunikation und verstecken das hinter diesem Schirm an Quasidenglisch. Scham und Ignoranz führen dazu dass dieses Denglisch so unfassbar anstossend aussieht, nicht die Verwendung der "Fachbegriffe" in diesem Zusammenhang nun mal englische Wörter.

Das erste mal als ich HdRO gespielt habe, laß ich immer nur B2B2K8 4/x und hab auch erst mal Bauklötze gestaunt. Jedes Aktionsfeld hat seine Sprache, das ist eben ein Teil auf den man sich mit einlassen muss.

Nun gibt es das Problem, dass es inzwischen deutsche Clients gibt und wir auch viele Leute in Deutschland haben, die kein oder wenig englisch können. Grade aus den neuen Bundesländern gibt es da viele. Für die ist es viel schwerer. Ich spreche fließend englisch und könnte auch den ganzen Tag komplett in englisch chatten. 

Klar das mir die Hürde nicht so hoch vorkommt. 

Letztlich muss man sich bestimmte englische Ausdrücke einfach als Fachwörter merken. Ob man nun englisch kann oder nicht. 


Schlimm finde ich nur all die Leute die immer schreiben: "Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten" 
Nichts ist schlimmer für mich. Da wird die eigene Inkompetenz auch noch als Fahne vor einem her getragen und jeder muss es erdulden. Es gibt kein Komma, keinen sinnvollen Satzbau. Die Leute meinen irgendwas zu sagen, aber ihre Worte drücken eigentlich was ganz anderes aus. 

Vor kurzem habe ich versucht jemandem zu erklären was Ironie ist. Das hat er noch nicht mal nach zwei Erklärungsposts verstanden. Für ihn war Ironie eine einfache Bestärkung nicht das Gegenteil. 

Wie soll man sich mit jemanden vernünftig unterhalten der nicht mal versteht wovon der redet?

Das ist es was die Sprache tötet und nicht eine Masse an englischen Wörtern. 
Zumindest sehe ich das für mich so.


----------

